# شبهة جديدة من مسلم !!!!



## egyfinance (25 مارس 2008)

_*اطرح هنا شبهة جديدة او لنقل هى قديمة فى طرحها جديدة فى اسلوبها طرحها عضو مسلم جديد لم يستطع فتح موضوع جديد ، اعتذر لعدم قدرتى على الرد عليها اليوم واعدا اياه بالبدء فى الرد عليه غدا بنعمة الرب و لكنها شبهة مفتوحة للحوار مع كل الاخوة المباركين بالموقع و غدا سابدء فى تفنيدها.
 من الواضح ان تفنيدى لاوهام القوة الاسلامية اتعبتهم فارادوا اشغالى بشبهات وهمية حول حياتنا المسيحية بدعوى انها بلا محبة اترك لكم الرد مع وعدى ببدء المشاركة من الغد.

اشكركم على ثقتى فى ان رودكم ستكون على اعتبار انها من مسلم مسكين مخدوع فكما سترون هى فقط استدلالات بكلمات و مقالات عديمة الفهم و اثق فى اننا سنقنعه بانه على ضلال كما اجتهدت بكل اخلاق مسيحية دثة فى ان اوضح ضلال و كذب الاسلام .

اما اليوم فياتى من يشكك فى اقوى ما تحويه كيبنا المقدسة ( المحبة ) و لنقرء معا تلك الشبهة التى فعلا تدعونى للضحك اكثر من اى شعور اخر.*_المحبة في *المسيحية ... حقيقة أم خيال؟


يوسف عبد الرحمن

ما أكثر كلام المبشرين المسيحيين عن المحبة وما أكثر الضجيج الذي يحدثونه بهذه الكلمة في كل مكان وزمان!! الحقيقة ان المحبة كقيمة جديرة بكل اهتمام إلا أنها لا يمكن أبدا أن تتوافق أو تتناغم مع ما يعرضه كتابهم المقدس .... 

في هذه الدراسة الموجزة سأقدم لك أخي القارئ بعض الأمثلة من العهدين الجديد والقديم ، والتي ستثبت بما لا يدع مجالا للشك بأن كلام المسيحيين عن المحبة ما هو إلا مجرد مزايدات وتنكر لأوضح المعطيات الكتابية والعقلية .... وإليك هذه الأمثلة: 

أولاً : الإله بحسب تصور الكنيسة لا يغفر بدون سفك دم ، ففي الرسالة إلى العبرانيين 9 : 22 نجد الكاتب يقول : " وَبِدُونِ سَفْكِ دَمٍ لاَ تَحْصُلُ مَغْفِرَةٌ! ". إن هذا النص بلا شك يصور الإله بصورة دموية متعطشة لسفك الدماء. 

ثانياً : الإله بحسب تصور الكنيسة لم يشفق على ابنه الوحيد ، بل قدمه لكي يُعذب ويقتل على الصليب من أجل العالم : " اَلَّذِي لَمْ يُشْفِقْ عَلَى ابْنِهِ بَلْ بَذَلَهُ لأَجْلِنَا أَجْمَعِينَ ". ( رومية 8 : 32 ترجمة فاندايك ) وهنا نلاحظ عبارة : " لَمْ يُشْفِقْ عَلَى ابْنِهِ " والتي تفيد بأن هذا الإله قدم ابنه بلا رحمة أو عطف أو حنان! . 

يقول المسيحيون ان الإله فعل هذا لأنه يحب العالم . وهل الذي يحب العالم لا يحب ابنه الوحيد ؟!! كيف يحب الله العالم ولا يحب ابنه ؟!! وهل الذي يحب العالم يقتل ابنه الوحيد ؟!! كيف نثق بإله لم يشفق على ابنه من أجل غفران خطيئة مذنب آخر؟ ثم ما هو رأي الغرب المسيحي المدافعين عن حقوق الأولاد في هذا ؟ أليس ما قام به هذا الإله مع ابنه الوحيد يسمى عند الغرب المسيحي CHILD ABUSE ؟؟

ثالثاً : الإله بحسب تصور الكنيسة قد أعد بحيرة الكبريت وأتون النار في الآخرة ( متى 13 : 42 ، 50 ، رؤيا 20 : 10 ) فهل نحن المسلمون واليهود والهندوس وكل البشر من غير المسيحيين سنذهب للنار؟؟ إذن ما هي المحبة التي تدعو إليها الكنيسة؟ إذن فلا اختلاف ولا زيادة في المحبة بين المسيحية وغيرها من الأديان ... من يعصي له النار و من يؤمن له الجنة .. فمن أين جاؤوا بموضوع المحبة؟ 
فان قالوا ان محبه الله للبشر الآن قبل يوم القيامة ، سنقول لهم لم تأتوا بجديد .. حتى الإسلام قال هذا بأن باب التوبة مفتوح ، فلا فائده من اللف و الدوران بالمصطلحات! 

رابعاً : ان اللاهوت المسيحي يفترض ان يهوه رب العهد القديم هو نفسه يسوع المسيح إله العهد الجديد ( المتجسد ) , إذ أن الإله في العهدين واحد ، وبناء عليه سنلقي أخي القارئ نظرة سريعة خاطفة على شخصية يهوه كما تجلت في أسفار العهد القديم : 

1) هو إله جبار في القتال ، مزمور 24 : 8 : " الرَّبُّ الْقَدِيرُ الْجَبَّارُ الرَّبُّ الْجَبَّارُ فِي الْقِتَالِ!". ( ترجمة فاندايك )

2) هو إله النقمات ، مزمور 94 : 1 : " يَا إِلَهَ النَّقَمَاتِ يَا رَبُّ يَا إِلَهَ النَّقَمَاتِ أَشْرِقِ ". وأيضا في حزقيال 25 : 14 : " وَأَجْعَلُ نَقْمَتِي فِي أَدُومَ بِيَدِ شَعْبِي إِسْرَائِيلَ, فَيَفْعَلُونَ بِأَدُومَ كَغَضَبِي وَكَسَخَطِي, فَيَعْرِفُونَ نَقْمَتِي يَقُولُ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ ". ( ترجمة فاندايك )

3) هو إله منتقم ، مزمور 18 ، 47 : " اَلإِلَهُ الْمُنْتَقِمُ لِي وَالَّذِي يُخْضِعُ الشُّعُوبَ تَحْتِي ". ( ترجمة فاندايك )

4) هو إله مضل ، حزقيال 14 : 9 : " فَإِذَا ضَلَّ النَّبِيُّ وَتَكَلَّمَ كَلاَماً فَأَنَا الرَّبَّ قَدْ أَضْلَلْتُ ذَلِكَ النَّبِيَّ ". وأيضا في الرسالة الثانية إلى تسالونيكي 2 : 11 : " وَلأَجْلِ هَذَا سَيُرْسِلُ إِلَيْهِمُ اللهُ عَمَلَ الضَّلاَلِ، حَتَّى يُصَدِّقُوا الْكَذِبَ ". ( ترجمة فاندايك )

5) هو إله مذل ، دنيال 4 : 37 : " أُسَبِّحُ وَأُعَظِّمُ وَأَحْمَدُ مَلِكَ السَّمَاءِ الَّذِي كُلُّ أَعْمَالِهِ حَقٌّ وَطُرُقِهِ عَدْلٌ وَمَنْ يَسْلُكُ بِـالْكِبْرِيَاءِ فَهُوَ قَادِرٌ عَلَى أَنْ يُذِلَّهُ ". وأيضا في مزمور 88 : 7 : " عَلَيَّ اسْتَقَرَّ غَضَبُكَ وَبِكُلِّ تَيَّارَاتِكَ ذَلَّلْتَنِي ". وحتى أن بولس نفسه يقول في الرسالة الثانية إلى كورنثوس 12 : 21 : " أَنْ يُذِلَّنِي إِلَهِي عِنْدَكُمْ، إِذَا جِئْتُ أَيْضاً ". ( ترجمة فاندايك )

6) هو إله خالق الشر ، اشعياء 45 : 7 : " أَنَا الرَّبُّ وَلَيْسَ آخَرُ.مُصَوِّرُ النُّورِ وَخَالِقُ الظُّلْمَةِ صَانِعُ السَّلاَمِ وَخَالِقُ الشَّرِّ. أَنَا الرَّبُّ صَانِعُ كُلِّ هَذِهِ ". ( ترجمة فاندايك )

ونجده يخاطب موسى وبني اسرائيل قائلاً لهم كما في سفر التثنية 20 : 14 : " وَأَمَّا النِّسَاءُ وَالأَطْفَالُ وَالْبَهَائِمُ، وَكُلُّ مَا فِي الْمَدِينَةِ مِنْ أَسْلاَبٍ، فَاغْنَمُوهَا لأَنْفُسِكُمْ، وَتَمَتَّعُوا بِغَنَائِمِ أَعْدَائِكُمُ الَّتِي وَهَبَهَا الرَّبُّ إِلَهُكُمْ لَكُمْ ". ( ترجمة الحياة )

وفي سفر الخروج [ 23 : 20 - 33 ] : نجده أيضاً يخاطب موسى قائلاً : " هَا أَنَا مُرْسِلٌ مَلاَكاً أَمَامَ وَجْهِكَ لِيَحْفَظَكَ فِي الطَّرِيقِ وَلِيَجِيءَ بِكَ إِلَى الْمَكَانِ الَّذِي أَعْدَدْتُهُ .... فَإِنَّ مَلاَكِي يَسِيرُ أَمَامَكَ وَيَجِيءُ بِكَ إِلَى الأَمُورِيِّينَ وَالْحِثِّيِّينَ وَالْفِرِزِّيِّينَ وَالْكَنْعَانِيِّينَ وَالْحِوِّيِّينَ وَالْيَبُوسِيِّينَ. فَأُبِيدُهُمْ. لاَ تَسْجُدْ لآلِهَتِهِمْ وَلاَ تَعْبُدْهَا وَلاَ تَعْمَلْ كَأَعْمَالِهِمْ بَلْ تُبِيدُهُمْ وَتَكْسِرُ أَنْصَابَهُمْ. وَتَعْبُدُونَ الرَّبَّ إِلَهَكُمْ فَيُبَارِكُ خُبْزَكَ وَمَاءَكَ وَأُزِيلُ الْمَرَضَ مِنْ بَيْنِكُمْ ". ( ترجمة فاندايك ) 

وجاء في سفر يشوع [ 6 : 16 ] : 

(( قَالَ يَشُوعُ لِلشَّعْبِ: اهْتِفُوا، لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ قَدْ وَهَبَكُمُ الْمَدِينَةَ. وَاجْعَلُوا الْمَدِينَةَ وَكُلَّ مَا فِيهَا مُحَرَّماً لِلرَّبِّ، . . . . أَمَّا كُلُّ غَنَائِمِ الْفِضَّةِ وَالذَّهَبِ وَآنِيَةِ النُّحَاسِ وَالْحَدِيدِ، فَتُخَصَّصُ لِلرَّبِّ وَتُحْفَظُ فِى خِزَانَتِهِ. فَهَتَفَ الشَّعْبُ، وَنَفَخَ الْكَهَنَةُ فِي الأَبْوَاقِ. وَكَانَ هُتَافُ الشَّعْبِ لَدَى سَمَاعِهِمْ صَوْتَ نَفْخِ الأَبْوَاقِ عَظِيماً، فَانْهَارَ السُّورُ فِي مَوْضِعِهِ. فَانْدَفَعَ الشَّعْبُ نَحْوَ الْمَدِينَةِ كُلٌّ إِلَى وِجْهَتِهِ، وَاسْتَوْلَوْا عَلَيْهَا. وَدَمَّرُوا الْمَدِينَةَ وَقَضَوْا بِحَدِّ السَّيْفِ عَلَى كُلِّ مَنْ فِيهَا مِنْ رِجَالٍ وَنِسَاءٍ وَأَطْفَالٍ وَشُيُوخٍ حَتَّى الْبَقَرِ وَالْغَنَمِ وَالْحَمِيرِ )) .

لذلك فإنني أنصح المسيحيين أن يقرؤوا ويفهموا كتابهم المقدس قبل أن يرفعوا شعار المحبة المزعوم !!

خامساً : المسيح بحسب تصور الكنيسة جاء لتفكيك الأسر وإحداث الصراعات فيما بينها ، متى 10 : 34 : " لاَ تَظُنُّوا أَنِّي جِئْتُ لألقي سَلاماً عَلَى الأَرْضِ. مَا جِئْتُ لألقي سَلاَماً، بَلْ سَيْفاً.فَإِنِّي جِئْتُ لأَجْعَلَ الإِنْسَانَ عَلَى خِلاَفٍ مَعَ أَبِيهِ، وَالْبِنْتَ مَعَ أُمِّهَا، وَالْكَنَّةَ مَعَ حَمَاتِهَا ".

هل هذا الانقسام والتفكك الذي سيحدثه داخل الأسرة والنار التى يُلقيها على الأرض كما في لوقا 12 : 49 هي من أجزاء محبته؟ وكيف تُعمَّر الأرض بهذه الطريقة؟

سادساً : هل من المحبة أن تصف الآخرين بالكلاب والخنازير؟ 

اقرأ معي هذا المثال من إنجيل متى [ 15 : 26 ] : " ثُمَّ خَرَجَ يَسُوعُ مِنْ هُنَاكَ وَانْصَرَفَ إِلَى نَوَاحِي صُورَ وَصَيْدَاءَ. وَإِذَا امْرَأَةٌ كَنْعَانِيَّةٌ خَارِجَةٌ مِنْ تِلْكَ التُّخُومِ صَرَخَتْ إِلَيْهِ: ارْحَمْنِي يَا سَيِّدُ يَا ابْنَ دَاوُدَ. ابْنَتِي مَجْنُونَةٌ جِدّاً. فَلَمْ يُجِبْهَا بِكَلِمَةٍ. فَتَقَدَّمَ تَلاَمِيذُهُ وَطَلَبُوا إِلَيْهِ قَائِلِينَ: اصْرِفْهَا لأَنَّهَا تَصِيحُ وَرَاءَنَا! فَأَجَابَ: لَمْ أُرْسَلْ إِلاَّ إِلَى خِرَافِ بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ الضَّالَّةِ. فَأَتَتْ وَسَجَدَتْ لَهُ قَائِلَةً : يَا سَيِّدُ أَعِنِّي! فَأَجَابَ: لَيْسَ حَسَناً أَنْ يُؤْخَذَ خُبْزُ الْبَنِينَ وَيُطْرَحَ لِلْكِلاَبِ ". ( ترجمة فاندايك )

والآن - أخي القارئ - إذا كنا لا نريد أن نساعد الآخرين لأي سبب كان ، فهل نصفهم بالكلاب؟! 

مرة أخرى يصف المسيح البعض بالكلاب بل و بالخنازير ، فيقول بحسب متى [ 7 : 6 ] : " لاَ تُعْطُوا الْمُقَدَّسَ لِلْكِلاَبِ وَلاَ تَطْرَحُوا دُرَرَكُمْ قُدَّامَ الْخَنَازِيرِ لِئَلا تَدُوسَهَا بِأَرْجُلِهَا وَتَلْتَفِتَ فَتُمَزِّقَكُمْ " ( ترجمة فاندايك ) 

بل ان كاتب إنجيل لوقا ينقل لنا بأن المسيح - عليه السلام - شتم أحد الذين استضافوه ليتغدى عنده في بيته : 

لوقا 11 : 37 : " وَفِيمَا هُوَ يَتَكَلَّمُ سَأَلَهُ فَرِّيسِيٌّ أَنْ يَتَغَدَّى عِنْدَهُ فَدَخَلَ وَاتَّكَأَ. وَأَمَّا الْفَرِّيسِيُّ فَلَمَّا رَأَى ذَلِكَ تَعَجَّبَ أَنَّهُ لَمْ يَغْتَسِلْ أَوَّلاً قَبْلَ الْغَدَاءِ. فَقَالَ لَهُ الرَّبُّ: أَنْتُمُ الآنَ أَيُّهَا الْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ تُنَقُّونَ خَارِجَ الْكَأْسِ وَالْقَصْعَةِ وَأَمَّا بَاطِنُكُمْ فَمَمْلُوءٌ اخْتِطَافاً وَخُبْثاً. يَا أَغْبِيَاءُ أَلَيْسَ الَّذِي صَنَعَ الْخَارِجَ صَنَعَ الدَّاخِلَ أَيْضاً؟ ... فَقَالَ لَهُ وَاحِدٌ مِنَ النَّامُوسِيِّينَ: يَا مُعَلِّمُ حِينَ تَقُولُ هَذَا تَشْتِمُنَا نَحْنُ أَيْضاً. فَقَالَ : وَوَيْلٌ لَكُمْ أَنْتُمْ أَيُّهَا النَّامُوسِيُّونَ ". ( ترجمة فاندايك )

ان أي إنسان يحترم عقله يستطيع أن يدرك أن كلمة " يَا أَغْبِيَاءُ "التي قالها المسيح لمعلموا الشريعة وما جاء بعدها من كلمات ، انما هي شتيمة واضحة ، بدليل ان واحد من الناموسيين قد فهم تلقائيا ان ما كان يقوله المسيح لم يكن الا شتماً ، حتى انه قال للمسيح : " يَا مُعَلِّمُ حِينَ تَقُولُ هَذَا تَشْتِمُنَا نَحْنُ أَيْضاً ". ولم ينكر المسيح عليه فهمه ..

سابعاً : هل من المحبة انك تلعن شجرة لا ذنب لها؟

اقرأ معي هذا المثال من إنجيل مرقس [ 21 : 18 ] : " وَفِي الصُّبْحِ إِذْ كَانَ رَاجِعاً إِلَى الْمَدِينَةِ جَاعَ، 19فَنَظَرَ شَجَرَةَ تِينٍ عَلَى الطَّرِيقِ ، وَجَاءَ إِلَيْهَا فَلَمْ يَجِدْ فِيهَا شَيْئاً إِلاَّ وَرَقاً فَقَطْ. فَقَالَ لَهَا: لاَ يَكُنْ مِنْكِ ثَمَرٌ بَعْدُ إِلَى الأَبَدِ ! فَيَبِسَتِ التِّينَةُ فِي الْحَالِ ". 

أليس هذا العمل الذي قام به المسيح والمنسوب له ، هو أبعد ما يكون عن المحبة؟ 

ثامناً : هل من المحبة أنك تتسبب بمقتل ألفين حيوان؟

اقرأ معي هذا المثال من إنجيل مرقس [ 5 : 11 ] : " وَكَانَ هُنَاكَ قَطِيعٌ كَبِيرٌ مِنَ الْخَنَازِيرِ يَرْعَى عِنْدَ الْجَبَلِ، فَتَوَسَّلَتِ الأَرْوَاحُ النَّجِسَةُ إِلَى يَسُوعَ قَائِلَةً: أَرْسِلْنَا إِلَى الْخَنَازِيرِ لِنَدْخُلَ فِيهَا! فَأَذِنَ لَهَا بِذَلِكَ. فَخَرَجَتِ الأَرْوَاحُ النَّجِسَةُ وَدَخَلَتْ فِي الْخَنَازِيرِ، فَانْدَفَعَ قَطِيعُ الْخَنَازِيرِ مِنْ عَلَى حَافَةِ الْجَبَلِ إِلَى الْبُحَيْرَةِ، فَغَرِقَ فِيهَا. وَكَانَ عَدَدُهُ نَحْوَ أَلْفَيْنِ ".

ما ذنب الخنازير وصاحب الخنازير ، حينما أراد المسيح إخراج الشياطين من المجنون؟

أما كان يمكن إخراج الشياطين دون الإضرار بالخنازير ؟!

ثم ما هو رأي جمعيات الرفق بالحيوان المنتشرة بالعالم ؟

وبلغة اليوم أليس هذا تخريباً اقتصادياً ؟!

تاسعاً : وهل من المحبة أنك تطلب من شخص ما ، أن يكره نفسه و أباه وأمه وزوجته .. حتى يكون لك تلميذا !!

اقرأ معي ما قاله يسوع طبقاً لما ورد في لوقا [ 14 : 26 ] : " إِنْ جَاءَ إِلَيَّ أَحَدٌ، وَلَمْ يُبْغِضْ أَبَاهُ وَأُمَّهُ وَزَوْجَتَهُ وَأَوْلاَدَهُ وَإِخْوَتَهُ وأَخَوَاتِهِ، بَلْ نَفْسَهُ أَيْضاً، فَلاَ يُمْكِنُهُ أَنْ يَكُونَ تِلْمِيذاً لِي ". ( ترجمة فاندايك )

ان الذي يتمعن في هذا النص جيداً سيجد أن الكراهية هي أساس الإيمان لدي يسوع المسيح . . .فهو يطلب من الشخص أن يكره نفسه وأباه وأمه وزوجته . . . إلخ في سبيل الإيمان . 

ان هذا التعليم المنسوب ليسوع يتناقض مع الحقيقة والمعقولية ، فنحن لا نجوز صدور هذا القول من رجل عادي وصف بالتقى والصلاح ، فكيف ينسب إلي نبي كريم . . فلا يمكن للإنسان أن يكره نفسه وأباه وأمه . . وهو يتناقض مع نص إنجيل متى الذي يحث على إكرام الوالدين ويحكم على من يشتمهما بأنه يستحق الموت [ متى 15 : 4 ] 

ويحاول بعض المسيحيين التعليل لهذا التناقض فيقولون ان المقصود بكلمة البغض أي محبة أقل ! ولكنهم لم يوفقوا في تعليلهم ، فاللفظ الذي قد تضمنه النص السابق واضح في معناه ، فالبغض بمعنى الكراهية ، ولن يكون بمعنى (( الأقل محبة )) . وان كان المعنى فرضاً هو محبة أقل فهو يتناقض مع وصية المسيح : (( تحب قريبك كنفسك )) [ مرقس 12 : 31 ] 

عاشراً : وهل من المحبة أنك تطلب إحضار معارضيك لكي تذبحهم بالسيف؟

اقرأ معي ما قاله المسيح طبقاً لما ورد في لوقا [ 19 : 27 ] : " أَمَّا أَعْدَائِي، أُولئِكَ الَّذِينَ لَمْ يُرِيدُوا أَنْ أَمْلِكَ عَلَيْهِمْ، فَأْتُوا بِهِمْ إِلَى هُنَا وَاذْبَحُوهُمْ قُدَّامِي ". ( ترجمة فاندايك )

ويحاول المسيحيين الهروب من قسوة هذا النص بشتى المحاولات فتارة يقولون ان هذا سيكون يوم القيامة مع ان النص واضح فالمسيح يقول : " فأتوا بهم إلى هنا " وليس فيه أي اشارة ليوم القيامة وتارة يقولون ان هذا ( مثل ) ونحن نقول ان المثل انتهى عند الفقرة 26 من نفس الإصحاح ثم وإن كان هذا مثل أليس هو مثلاً قاسياً يتناقض مع محبة الأعداء التي أمر بها المسيح؟

الحادي عشر : لعلك قرأت - أخي القارئ - عن سفيرة وحنانيا في سفر أعمال الرسل وكيف كانت نهايتهما المحزنة على يد بطرس الرسول .... لقد كانا عضوين في الجماعة المسيحية, وكان أعضاء الجماعة الأوائل يتخلون عن ممتلكاتهم كاملة للجماعة ويبدوا أنهما اخفيا بعضاً من هذه الممتلكات ولم يسلما كل شيء للرب وجنده المخلصون فانتهى الأمر بموتهما على يد بطرس الرسول دون إعطائهما أي فرصة للتوبة!

يقول كاتب سفر أعمال الرسل 5 : 1 : 

" وَرَجُلٌ اسْمُهُ حَنَانِيَّا وَامْرَأَتُهُ سَفِّيرَةُ بَاعَ مُلْكاً وَاخْتَلَسَ مِنَ الثَّمَنِ وَامْرَأَتُهُ لَهَا خَبَرُ ذَلِكَ وَأَتَى بِجُزْءٍ وَوَضَعَهُ عِنْدَ أَرْجُلِ الرُّسُلِ. فَقَالَ بُطْرُسُ : (( يَا حَنَانِيَّا لِمَاذَا مَلأَ الشَّيْطَانُ قَلْبَكَ لِتَكْذِبَ عَلَى الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ وَتَخْتَلِسَ مِنْ ثَمَنِ الْحَقْلِ؟ أَلَيْسَ وَهُوَ بَاقٍ كَانَ يَبْقَى لَكَ؟ وَلَمَّا بِيعَ أَلَمْ يَكُنْ فِي سُلْطَانِكَ؟ فَمَا بَالُكَ وَضَعْتَ فِي قَلْبِكَ هَذَا الأَمْرَ؟ أَنْتَ لَمْ تَكْذِبْ عَلَى النَّاسِ بَلْ عَلَى اللهِ )). فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ حَنَانِيَّا هَذَا الْكَلاَمَ وَقَعَ وَمَاتَ. وَصَارَ خَوْفٌ عَظِيمٌ عَلَى جَمِيعِ الَّذِينَ سَمِعُوا بِذَلِكَ. فَنَهَضَ الأَحْدَاثُ وَلَفُّوهُ وَحَمَلُوهُ خَارِجاً وَدَفَنُوهُ.ثُمَّ حَدَثَ بَعْدَ مُدَّةِ نَحْوِ ثَلاَثِ سَاعَاتٍ أَنَّ امْرَأَتَهُ دَخَلَتْ وَلَيْسَ لَهَا خَبَرُ مَا جَرَى. فَأَجَابَهَا بُطْرُسُ : (( قُولِي لِي أَبِهَذَا الْمِقْدَارِ بِعْتُمَا الْحَقْلَ؟ )) فَقَالَتْ : (( نَعَمْ بِهَذَا الْمِقْدَارِ )). فَقَالَ لَهَا بُطْرُسُ : (( مَا بَالُكُمَا اتَّفَقْتُمَا عَلَى تَجْرِبَةِ رُوحِ الرَّبِّ؟ هُوَذَا أَرْجُلُ الَّذِينَ دَفَنُوا رَجُلَكِ عَلَى الْبَابِ وَسَيَحْمِلُونَكِ خَارِجاً )). فَوَقَعَتْ فِي الْحَالِ عِنْدَ رِجْلَيْهِ وَمَاتَتْ. فَدَخَلَ الشَّبَابُ وَوَجَدُوهَا مَيْتَةً فَحَمَلُوهَا خَارِجاً وَدَفَنُوهَا بِجَانِبِ رَجُلِهَا. فَصَارَ خَوْفٌ عَظِيمٌ عَلَى جَمِيعِ الْكَنِيسَةِ وَعَلَى جَمِيعِ الَّذِينَ سَمِعُوا بِذَلِكَ " . 

وهنا نسأل : 

هل غفر إله المحبة خطيئة هذا الرجل و امرأته؟ 

الجواب هو.... للأسف و بكل أسف شديد لم يتم غفران خطية هذا الرجل و زوجته لما احتفظا بنصف ثمن الحقل لأنفسهما . وقد أسقطهما اله المحبة صرعي في الحال حتى ان الخوف استولى على قلوب الناس !

ألعل إله المحبة صار منتقم جبار و نحن لا ندري؟

أين هي المحبة والتسامح ؟

هل كان موت حنانيا و سفيرا متمشيا مع روح المسيح الذي قالوا لنا أنه مات لأجل صالبيه؟ ألم يأكل المسيح مع العشارين أي جباة الضرائب والخطاة؟ ألعل المسيح استخدم سلطانه ذات يوم لمعاقبة جباة الضرائب الذين كان يسرقون في جباية الضرائب بشكل روتيني اعتيادي؟ فلماذا إذا يلحق العقاب بهذا الرجل و امرأته و لا يلحق بالعشارين الذين سرقوا و سرقوا في جبايتهم للضرائب؟

الثاني عشر هل من المحبة أنك تدعي على خراب بيت غيرك؟ 

اقرأ معي ما قاله المسيح كما في إنجيل متى 23 : 38 : " هُوَذَا بَيْتُكُمْ يُتْرَكُ لَكُمْ خَرَاباً. لأَنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّكُمْ لاَ تَرَوْنَنِي مِنَ الآنَ حَتَّى تَقُولُوا: مُبَارَكٌ الآتِي بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ! ".

الثالث عشر : هل من المحبة انك لا تسلم على من يختلف معك؟

اقرأ معي ما قاله يوحنا في رسالته الثانية 1 : 10 : " إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يَأْتِيكُمْ وَلاَ يَجِيءُ بِهَذَا التَّعْلِيمِ، فَلاَ تَقْبَلُوهُ فِي الْبَيْتِ، وَلاَ تَقُولُوا لَهُ سَلاَمٌ. لأَنَّ مَنْ يُسَلِّمُ عَلَيْهِ يَشْتَرِكُ فِي أَعْمَالِهِ الشِّرِّيرَةِ ". 

إذن أين هي محبة الأعداء والإحسان إليهم ؟

الرابع عشر : لقد كان يهوذا الأسخريوطى واحداً من اشد أتباع يسوع أخلاصاً له والواحد الغير جليلى من بين الحلقة المقربة ليسوع, ، ويبدو أن يسوع لاحظ أن مشاعره بدأت تتغير, فحاول ان ينبهه الى عاقبة الخيانة متى 26: 24 وبعبارات تهديدية حادة قال المسيح : " وَيْلٌ لِذَلِكَ الرَّجُلِ الَّذِي بِهِ يُسَلَّمُ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ. كَانَ خَيْراً لِذَلِكَ الرَّجُلِ لَوْ لَمْ يُولَدْ! " وتخبرنا الأناجيل بعد ذلك بانتحاره وأعمال الرسل يصف لنا بشاعة موته فقد سقط على وجهة وانشقت بطنه أعمال 1 : 18 لكن على كل حال أوفى يسوع بوعده !!! 

الخامس عشر : هل من المحبة انك تنتهر تلميذك وتصفه بالشيطان؟

اقرأ معي ما قاله يسوع لبطرس بحسب إنجيل متى 16 : 23 : " اذْهَبْ عَنِّي يَا شَيْطَانُ! أَنْتَ مَعْثَرَةٌ لِي ، لأَنَّكَ لاَ تَهْتَمُّ بِمَا لِلَّهِ لَكِنْ بِمَا لِلنَّاسِ ". 

السادس عشر : كثيراً ما نسمع من المسيحيين بأن الحروب الصليبية التي اندلعت في القرن الحادي عشر ميلادي ضد الشرق الإسلامي كانت حروبا سياسية غايتها التوسع والمسيحية ليست مسئوله عنها. وللرد عليهم نقول الآتي : 

كيف لا تكون المسيحية مسئولة عن تلك الحروب والسلطة الكهنوتية هي من باركتها وسعت اليها ؟؟! ألم يكن البابا أربان الثاني Pope Urban II هو الداعي والساعي للحملة الصليبية الأولى ( 1095 - 1099 م ) ؟؟! ألم يكن البابا غريغوريوس الثامن Pope Gregory VIII هو الداعي والساعي للحملة الصليبية الثالثة عام 1187 ردا علي استرداد صلاح الدين للقدس وعودتها للمسلمين؟؟! ألم يكن البابا اينوقنتيوس الثالث Pope Innocent III هو الداعي الى الحملة الصليبية الرابعة 1202 ؟ ألم يكن البابا اينوشنتيوس الثالث الساعي وراء بدء حملة صليبية خامسة جديدة عام 1213 ؟ 

وأنت تعلم - أخي القارىء - بأن الكنيسة الكاثوليكية تؤمن بأن قرارات البابا ومجمع الكرادلة هي قرارات تتسم بالعصمة من الضلال وكما يقول القس إلياس مقار :

إن للكنيسة سلطان لا شبهة فيه ، وهي تستمد هذا السلطان من وعد المسيح وأمره إذ قال لبطرس بحسب إنجيل متى 16 : 19 : " وَأُعْطِيكَ مَفَاتِيحَ مَلَكُوتِ السَّمَاوَاتِ ، فَكُلُّ مَا تَرْبِطُهُ عَلَى الأَرْضِ يَكُونُ مَرْبُوطاً فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ. وَكُلُّ مَا تَحُلُّهُ عَلَى الأَرْضِ يَكُونُ مَحْلُولاً فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ ". ( ترجمة فاندايك ) وكيف أن يسوع وعد بان يرسل الروح القدس ليقود الرسل وخلفاءَهم " إِلَى جَمِيعِ الْحَقِّ " ( يوحنا 16: 12-13).

حروب كان الصليب هو إشارة المعتدين فيها ، والبابوية ملهمتها، وقبر المسيح المزعوم وجهتها فكيف لا تكون المسيحية مسؤولة عنها ؟؟؟ 

ولا يفوتنا ان نذكر بأن تلك الحروب الصليبية ضد الشرق الإسلامي استمرت حوالي مائتي سنة بدأت سنة 1095 ، وانتهت سنة 1291 م . 

الخلاصة 

ليس الأمر بالبساطة التي يقدمها بعض من الناس, فقراءة ما بين السطور لن يقودك ابداً للنتيجة التي تحاول تسويقها الكنيسة ,هذه النتيجة التي لا توجد أية دلائل تاريخية عليها, بل واقع التاريخ يقدم المسيحية كديانة متسلطة ودموية وذات تاريخ استعماري يثير الرعب, أن قرآءة الأحداث كما هي وكما حدثت يساهم كثيراً في نشر الوعي ويقتل حدة التعصب والعنجهية الدينية لبعض المبشرين المسيحيين الذين يتهمون الإسلام بالإرهاب ... *


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شبهة جديدة من مسلم !!!!*

((( أولاً ))) : الإعتراض على أنه بدون سفك دم لا تحدث مغفرة ، هو إعتراض على أن أجرة الخطية هى موت ، هو إعتراض على عدالة الله .
+++ وما لا يفهمونه ، هو أن الله له الكمال ، فهو كامل فى رحمته وعدله معاً ، وأن كمال عدل الله لا يتعارض مع كمال رحمته .
+++ إذن ، فهذا الإعتراض ، هو ناتج عن قصور نظر منهم  ، وعدم فهم لمعنى الكمال الإلهى .

((( ثانياً ))) : الإعتراض بأن الآب لم يشفق على الإبن ، هو إعتراض جاهل : 
++ جاهل بأن أقانيم الآب والإبن والروح القدس ، هم واحد وليسوا ثلاثة أشخاص منفصلين . فمن الجهل أن يـُفهم بأن الآب ضحى بالإبن بمعنى شخصين منفصلين ، بل كان الواجب على المدعى أن يسأل ، ليفهم بأن كلمات آب وإبن ليست بالمعنى الجسدانى ، الذى يكونا فيه شخصين منفصلين -- كالمثال الذى إحتكم به -- بل إنه بذل ذاتى ، يمكن تشبيهه -- مع فارق التشبيه -- بأن يبذل الإنسان يده بدفعها فى النار ، لينقذ حبيباً له ، أو أن يبذل كليته أو رئته أو قلبه ، لينقذ مريض حبيب له ، ولكن التشبيه مع الفارق ، لأن الله ليس فيه تركيب ولا تجزئة ، ولكننا نستخدم التشبيه لتقريب الفكرة فقط للأذهان  ، بدون تطابق بين التشبيه والمشبه به .
++ كما أنه إعتراض جاهل ، بأن اللاهوت لا يـُصلب ولا يموت ، وأن البذل للموت لم يكن على الإبن بمعنى الله الكلمة ، بل بمعنى التجسد المعجزى ، حيث الناسوت هو الذى يموت ، ولكن الفعل يـُـنسب معنوياً وأدبياً فقط ، لللاهوت المتحد به ن والذى هيأه لذاته بمعجزة ، ليكون ناسوتاً خصوصياً له .

((( ثالثاً ))) الإعتراض على دينونة الله فى يوم الحساب ، بجهنم النار !!!!!!!!!!
+++ أليس هذا الإعتراض هو أوضح مثال على روح النفاق الذى يسكن فى صاحب هذه الإعتراضات ، لأنه هو نفسه يؤمن بجهنم ، بل ويؤمن بأن فيها أشياء غريبة جداً ، فكيف يعترض على ما يؤمن هو به وبأسوأ منه !!!!!!!
++++ والعقاب -- فى الفكر المسيحى -- لا يتعارض مع رحمة الله ، لأن الله قدَّم كل ما يمكن من أجل خلاص الإنسان ، فماذا كان يمكن أن يفعله الله أكثر مما فعله ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ + ولكن الإنسان الذى يصمم على ضلاله وشره ، هو الذى يجلب العقاب على نفسه .

*++++ ومن عجائب النفاق ، أن صاحب الإعتراضات ، يعترض على الرحمة بحجة العدل ، ثم ينقلب للإعتراض على العدل بحجة الرحمة .
+++ والحقيقة هى أن الشيطان لا يريد لا الرحمة ولا العدل ، ولذلك يعترض على كل منهما بحجة الأخرى ، لكى يهدمهما معاً .
++++++++*
++++++++ والإعتراضات ليس لها نهاية ( لأنها من زرع الشيطان الذى لن يقتنع أبداً ) ولكن مساحة الإجابات يجب أن يكون لها حدود ، لذلك أنقل بقية الإجابات لمرة أخرى ، بعدما ننتهى من فحص ومناقشة هذه الثلاث نقاط .
++++++ لأن السؤال العنقودى المتركب من عشرات الأسئلة ، هو حيلة ، لتعويق الإجابة نهائياً ، يلجأ إليها الذين لا يريدونك أن تجيب ، بل يتمنون ألاَّ يسمعوا إجابات نهائياً ، لأنهم أعداء الإجابات ، لأنهم عاجزون عن الإجابات فيما يخصهم ، حتى أنهم يمنعون السؤال عنها نهائياً  ، ويتمنون أن يكون الآخرون عاجزين مثلهم .


----------



## egyfinance (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شبهة جديدة من مسلم !!!!*

*[
[*]بداية ارحب بالصديق العزيز الذى طرح تلك الشبهة و احييه لانه شكك فى اغلى قيمة للمسيحية ، المحبة تلك القيمة التى ابهرت الكثيرين و مهدت لهك الطريق للايمان المسيحى.
[*]و ابدء من اخر المقال حيث يقول الكاتب :
[*]






			فقراءة ما بين السطور لن يقودك ابداً للنتيجة التي تحاول تسويقها الكنيسة ,هذه النتيجة التي لا توجد أية دلائل تاريخية عليها, بل واقع التاريخ يقدم المسيحية كديانة متسلطة ودموية وذات تاريخ استعماري يثير الرعب,
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

[*]و انا استغرب فعلا ، هل ما طرح فعلا هو لقراءة لما بين سطور النص المقس ام قراءة بلا وعى او ادراك لتلك السطور فتحورت و تحرفت معانى تلك السطور لتقطر جهلا .... كيف؟ لنعد اذا لمن هو المسيح تلك هى المعضلة التى حيرت المسلمين و صنعت سدا منيعا بينهم و بين المسيحية فالله بالنسبة لهم اله مجسد بشكل نورانى كبير كتلة نورانية تحيط بهذا الكون ادعى المسيحيون المحرفون للكتاب المقدس انه عاشر مريم فحملت منه بيسوع المسيح فاصبح المسيح ابن الله ، شىء عجيب فعلا .
[*]الحقيقة يا صديقى المسلم ان المسيح ابن الله بكونه الكلمة او اللوجوس الالهى خالق هذا الكون و هو فى ذات اللحظة الله الظاهر فى الجسد لكون الثالوث المقدس الاب و الكلمة ( الابن ) و الروح القدس هم معا اله واحد لا يتجزء فالمعضلة هنا هى فى ان الظاهر فى جسد يسوع المسيح هو الاله القدير خالق هذا الكون و مسير حركاته ... هذا هو المسيح و ليس مجرد ابن لهذا الكائن الهلامى عند المسلمين الذى ضحى بابنه الوحيد من اجل محبته للبشر.
[*]لو فعلا سلمت بهذا فستكون مقدمة رائعة لك لكى تفهم بقية ما استشهدت به فى مقالتك.
[*]






			أولاً : الإله بحسب تصور الكنيسة لا يغفر بدون سفك دم ، ففي الرسالة إلى العبرانيين 9 : 22 نجد الكاتب يقول : " وَبِدُونِ سَفْكِ دَمٍ لاَ تَحْصُلُ مَغْفِرَةٌ! ". إن هذا النص بلا شك يصور الإله بصورة دموية متعطشة لسفك الدماء. 
[*]
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

[*]هذا الذى طرحته هو تحريف لمعنى الاية المقدسة و لكنى لست فى محل تقديم تفسير لك تقتنع او لا تقتنع به بل اقدم لك شيئا قاطعا ، اسئل اى مسيحى فى العالم عن من هو الهه القدير؟ اطلب منه ان يصفه لك ، لن تجد واحدا منهم يصفه بالجبار و الدموى المتعطش لسفك الدماء ، فلما لا و كتباهم المقدس ينص على ذلك حسبما كتبت؟ لانهم بقوة الروح القدس الساكنة فيهم كمؤمنين يعرفون معنى تلك الايات المقدسة ، فاجرة الخطية هى موت و سفك دماء ، لهذا كانت رمزية التقدمة فى العهد القديم كعمل كفارى عن الخطايا بذبح بهيمة غير معيوبة هذا الخروف الذى بلا عيب او دنس ، كرمزية لما هو اتى فيما بعد المسيح له كل المجد ، و ان لم تفعل و تقدم تلك الذبيحة الكفارية؟ ستظل حاملا لخطيئتك حتى تموت فتؤدى بك تلك الذبيحة الكفارية الى جهنم حيث الموت الابدى.


[*]






			ثانياً : الإله بحسب تصور الكنيسة لم يشفق على ابنه الوحيد ، بل قدمه لكي يُعذب ويقتل على الصليب من أجل العالم : " اَلَّذِي لَمْ يُشْفِقْ عَلَى ابْنِهِ بَلْ بَذَلَهُ لأَجْلِنَا أَجْمَعِينَ ". ( رومية 8 : 32 ترجمة فاندايك ) وهنا نلاحظ عبارة : " لَمْ يُشْفِقْ عَلَى ابْنِهِ " والتي تفيد بأن هذا الإله قدم ابنه بلا رحمة أو عطف أو حنان! . 
[*]
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

[*]اسئلك ان تعود الى بداية ما كتبت عن ما هو المسيح لتعلم قدر الغباء الذى تناول به الكاتب تلك الاية المقدسة.
[*]المسيح اتى الى العالم لا ليهلك به العالم بل اتى الى العالم ليخلصه ، يخلصه بماذا؟ يخلصه بدمه ، هذا الدم المسفوك على الصليب هو تلك المظلة التى تظلل كل مؤمن ، فهل تلك التضحية التى قدمها لنا الهنا القدوس راحت هباءا؟ هل مات المسيح؟ لا يا صديقى فالمسيح هزم الموت و بهزيمته للموت صار كل واحدا من المؤمنين به مستحقا تلك الحياة الابدية معه فالمسيح قام ، بالحقيقة قام ، المسيح حى ، يسمعنا و يرانا و هو معنا اينما ذهبنا فانظر الى حتمية العمل الكفارى لترى نتيجته التى توضح هل الاله القدير حين ضحى باينه الوحيد على الصليب هل كان فعلا الها عاجزا ترك ابنه ليصلب؟ الاله القدير يا صديقى العزيز اقام جسد المسيح من بين الاموات ليصبح المسيح هو اول من يكسر شوكة الهاوية و يغلب الموت و يسترد من الشيطان سلطان المؤمن على هذا العالم. الذى سلبه من الانسان بسبب خطايا هذا الانسان فكل الانسان شرير و اعماله كلها لا تؤهله للحياة مرة اخرى فى جوار الرب كما بدء مع ادم، الكل اخطئوا و قد اعوزهم مجد الرب، و قد اتى مجد الرب فى ملىء الزمان منذ 2000 عام ، ليتجلى لنا جميعا فنرى مجده مجدا كما لوحيد من الاب مملوء نعمة ، المسيح يا صديقى صلب و مات اوليس كذلك ، نعم و لكنه قام من الاموات و غلب الموت و غلب الهاوية ، لو كان المسيح انتهى كاى انسان مخلوق لم يكن مستئهلا كونه هو الله و هو ابن الله الوحيد ( كونه اللوجوس الالهى ) .
[*]لكن المسيج قام من الاموات ، المسيح قام ، حقيقة قام ، و بقيامته انتشلنا نحن المؤمنين به من وادى ظل الموت من الهاوية الملظلمة لنحيا معه حياة ابدية طاهرة مقدسة روحانية ، نورانية ، الله لم يخلى نفسه اخذا صورة انسان ليموت على الصليب بل الله اخلى نفسه اخذا صورة انسان ليكون الانسان الوحيد الذى غلب الموت و جرد الشيطان من كل سلطانه ة يتبعه فى هذا كل من امن به ( لكى لا يهلك كل من امن به ، بل تكون له الحياة الابدية ). تلك هى حقيقة الصلب و القيامة.
[*]و لكن اليوم ياتى ثلة من الجهلة لتطرح اطروحات جاهلة تجرد عمل الفداء العظيم هذا الى مجرد تضحية اله بابنه، اسئل انت نفسك اين المسيح الان؟ ميت ام حى بجسده فى السماء؟!!!!!!!! لترد انت على هذا الكاتب الوقح الذى يدعى ان الله ضحى بابنه الوحيد لتعطشه للدماء.
[*]ثم تاتى لتقتبس اقتباسا مقتصرا عدة ايات لتدلل على ان الله يهوه هو اله:
[*]






			هو إله جبار في القتال  ،هو إله النقمات ، هو إله منتقم ، هو إله مذل ، هو إله خالق الشر  ،
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

[*] لهذا فقد اراد هذا الكاتب الجاهل لنا الهداية بان نتبع شيطانه فقال :
[*]






			لذلك فإنني أنصح المسيحيين أن يقرؤوا ويفهموا كتابهم المقدس قبل أن يرفعوا شعار المحبة المزعوم !!
[*]
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

[*]اى فهم يريده؟ ساطرح فقط نموذجا واحدا فاشلا من عدة نماذج فاشلة طرحها هذا الجاهل الحقود لاوضح كم الجهل الذى يعيش فيه:
[*]يعيب على الهنا القدير انه خالق الشر، اوليس كذلك؟ فماذا هو الشر ؟ اليس هو المتجسد فى الشيطان؟ فمن خلق مصدر كل شر فى العالم؟ الشيطان؟ من خلقه؟ اليس هو الهنا القدير؟ اذا افليس هو خالق الشيطان فهو خالق الشر؟ و لكن الجهل الذى يعمى صاحبه فلا يدرى ماذا يقول فيلبس ثياب المبشر و هو الجهل بعينه.


[*]مرة اخرى ارى الكاتب يتمادى فى الجهل و التخلف الذى يعشقه فيقول:
[*]






			خامساً : المسيح بحسب تصور الكنيسة جاء لتفكيك الأسر وإحداث الصراعات فيما بينها ، متى 10 : 34 : " لاَ تَظُنُّوا أَنِّي جِئْتُ لألقي سَلاماً عَلَى الأَرْضِ. مَا جِئْتُ لألقي سَلاَماً، بَلْ سَيْفاً.فَإِنِّي جِئْتُ لأَجْعَلَ الإِنْسَانَ عَلَى خِلاَفٍ مَعَ أَبِيهِ، وَالْبِنْتَ مَعَ أُمِّهَا، وَالْكَنَّةَ مَعَ حَمَاتِهَا ".

[*]هل هذا الانقسام والتفكك الذي سيحدثه داخل الأسرة والنار التى يُلقيها على الأرض كما في لوقا 12 : 49 هي من أجزاء محبته؟ وكيف تُعمَّر الأرض بهذه الطريقة؟
[*]
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

[*]و انا اسئله ، ان ينظر الى حال المسيحيون الاوائل ، الاثنى عشر ثم الخمسون ثم الخمسمائة ثى بعد ذلك الاشعوب و الامم ، هل تلك الشعوب لم تعمر الارض ، لم تهارج الى اقفار يسكنها اشباه الانسان فصنعت منها نماذج للحضارة البشرية؟ هل خربت الارض بهؤلاء ام زادت تعميرا ، لماذا لا يلجا الى المفسرين للكتاب المقدس طالما انه لا يفهم ، لماذا لا يعود الى كتب التفسير اننى اعتدت حين اطرح فكرة مستقاة من اية قرانية اطرح معها تفسيرها اما ان اطرح اية لافسرها انا؟ فمن انا لافسر القران ، رغم اننى تربيت تربية اسلامية و درست الدين الاسلامى فى مختلف مراحل التعليم و منها التفسير و كان لدى والدى تفسير ابن كثير فى اربع اجزاء و تفسير الجلالين و تفسير المنتخب و غيرها ، فهل ياتى مسلم ليتناول نصا مقدسا ليفسره على هواه؟
[*]فقط انا اوافق كاتب المقال لو تحرى الاسلوب العلمى فطرح النص و طرح تفسيره كما فسره علماء الكتاب المقدس هنا احترم طرحه و لكن بهذا الشكل لا يمكن ان نقول ان هناك تفكير علمى بل تحريف جاهل للنص المقدس.

[*]ثم يكمل جهله بقوله الفصيح اللسان المغيب العقل:
[*]






			ان أي إنسان يحترم عقله يستطيع أن يدرك أن كلمة " يَا أَغْبِيَاءُ "التي قالها المسيح لمعلموا الشريعة وما جاء بعدها من كلمات ، انما هي شتيمة واضحة ، بدليل ان واحد من الناموسيين قد فهم تلقائيا ان ما كان يقوله المسيح لم يكن الا شتماً ، حتى انه قال للمسيح : " يَا مُعَلِّمُ حِينَ تَقُولُ هَذَا تَشْتِمُنَا نَحْنُ أَيْضاً ". ولم ينكر المسيح عليه فهمه ..
[*]
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

[*] و هل حين يقول معلم لتلميده مؤنبا يا غبى فهو يسبه ام يصف حاله؟ الغباء و الذكاء ، الجمال و القبح كلها صفات و ليست سبا ، من قال هذا الا هذا الجاهل؟
[*]و لكنى فعلا اتعجب من ان هذا الكاتب الاعمى ترك مثلا قويا مثل دخول المسيح رب المجد للهيكل جادلا حبلا ليطرد به التجار و الصيارفه قائلا ( ان بيتى بيت الصلاة يدعى و انتم جعلتموه مغارة لصوص ) ، اليس هذا تصرفا متوحشا من اله احمق؟ ههههههههههههههههههههه ، حقيقة انا لا اعلم ما اقوله لهذا السفيه كاتب المقال الذى اتحفنا بتلك الكلمات الساذجة:

[*]






			الإله بحسب تصور الكنيسة قد أعد بحيرة الكبريت وأتون النار في الآخرة ( متى 13 : 42 ، 50 ، رؤيا 20 : 10 ) فهل نحن المسلمون واليهود والهندوس وكل البشر من غير المسيحيين سنذهب للنار؟؟ إذن ما هي المحبة التي تدعو إليها الكنيسة؟ إذن فلا اختلاف ولا زيادة في المحبة بين المسيحية وغيرها من الأديان ... من يعصي له النار و من يؤمن له الجنة .. فمن أين جاؤوا بموضوع المحبة؟ 
[*]
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


[*]هل من العدالة ان يتساوى من عاش حياة الطهر و النقاء ينظر الى الرب فى كل ما يعمل كمن عاش حياته يقتل باسم الله و يزنى بدعوى ملك اليمين و يسرق قوافل التجار غير المسلمين بامر من شيطانه ؟
[*]هل تسمى هذا مخالفا للمحبة؟ هل المحبة هى ان يحيا اتباع الشيطان حياة اتباع الرب؟ ان ما تتحدث عنه هو العدالة و ليست الكراهية بل منتهى المحبة فكما قال الرسول بولس ان هناك ملا عين رات و لا اذن سمعت ما اعده الله للذين يحبونه فالله قد احبك لهذا تجسد و حضر الى العالم و اتمم عمل الفداء العظيم و هزم الموت و قام من الاموات ليقيمنا معه فانه فعل هذا فقط لانه يحبنى و يحبك فان احببته باى قدر ( طبعا لن تقدر على ان تحبه بقدر محبته لك ) و لكن ان احببته قدر استطاعتك فستجد كل ما تتمنى منه فى الحياة الابدية الطاهرة الروحانية النقية ، اما لو لم تحبه و تطيعه و تسير ورائه فستستحق الموت الابدى فى بحيرات الكبريت و النار ان اصررت على اتباع تعاليم نبى كاذب عابد لشيطانه.
[/LIST]*[/COLOR]


----------



## guiltybut (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شبهة جديدة من مسلم !!!!*

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## emn3 (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شبهة جديدة من مسلم !!!!*

بسم الثالوث الاقدس++++++++
انا هقول حاجة بسيطة تبن احنا اللة محبة ولا لاء 
طبعا انا اسف جدا لرب المجد يسوع المسيح انى ممكن ادخلة فى مقارنة مع رسول الاسلام لان المسيح هو الذى بلا خطية على وجة الارض .
رب المجد يسوع جة ليكمل مش لينقض امثال تدل انة مش رجل جبار ولا محارب زى ما بيقول الكاتب الجاهل اللى اتعود على ان ياخذ اية من المنتصف ويحرفها على مزاجة ,.
لما يهوذا سلم السيد المسيح لليهود قام بطرس بمقاومة واحد من امن اليهود ورفع علية سيف وقطع ودنة قال لة رب المجد يسوع المسيح :ضع سيفك فى جنبك لان ما يؤخذ بالسيف بالسيف يهلك وربنا شفاة من قطع ودنة وامن بالمسيح دة اول رد على المحبة  مش زى رسول الاسلام اللى بيدعو الى الحرب والدم انا بعذر الكاتب يمكن كان قصدة على رسول الاسلام بس غلط فى الاسم قال النبى :اللى لم تعرف تخدة بايدك خدة بسيفك انا اسف يارب المجد انى بدخلك فى مقارنة 

ربنا قال عن المحبة :احبو اعدائكم باركو لاعينكم احسنو لمغضيكم عارف يا اخ الكاتب يقصد بية مين فى الاية دية انتم انتم 

عن المحبة برضو :  قال من طردوكم وعايروكم وشتموكم سامحوهم لانهم قد استوفو خيراتهم على الارض عارف مين برضو المقصود انتم انتم

بالنسبة لحب الرب للدم: احب اصلح كلامك بان فى العهد القديم كان لما اى انسان يعمل خطية لابد ان يقدم ذبيحة عن وكان لما يصلى وربنا يسامحة كانت نار بتنزل من السما وتحرقها علامة عن ان خطيتة اتغفرت 

بعد فترة كبيرة جدا كان سيدنا ابراهيم كان نفسة فى ولد وخلف اسحق ربنا طلب منة اسحق قالة يارب دة ابنى وحيدى اللى كنت انتظرة بعد فترة طويلة وقال لة يارب انت اللى ادتهونى ومش هيغلى عليك وقدمة عارف لية السبب علشان يعرف مدى محبتة لله وهل هستخصر ابنة عن ربنا 
يا اخى المسلم ربنا ينورلك طريقك ويهديك يارب الى الصواب 

بالنسبة لرسول الاسلام المتعدد الزوجات وبينهم بنت عندها 12 سنة وكانت ليست زوجتة كباقى زوجاتة هل انت راجل عاقل وبتتكلم على المسيح اللى عندكم فى القران معروف انو قام من الاموات وبيعمل المعجزات اللى رسولكم من ساعت ما مات ووقت وجودة مسمعناش عن اى معجزة منة  يقى رسول اللة يبقة نجس من النسوان ويركبة روح نجسة حرام عليك يا اخى حرام

احنا دين المحبة والتواضع انتم دين انتشر بالقوة والجزية من ايام فتح مصر يا اخى 

وكان قائدكم رسولكم الذى كان بيهجم على القفائل فى الصحراءوكان يامر المسيحين بدفع جزية يا اما يموتو انتم كفرة كفرة وهتدخلو النا والله والله وهتشوفو يوم الحساب

انتم عندكم اللى يسرق ينقطع يدة على اساس اية لاغيتو سلطة ربنا وانت بتحاسبو العبد انت عارف عقاب اية اللى يقتل اى روح خلقها الله 

بصراحة انا لو قعدت اتكلم من هنا لبكطرة مش هلاقى حاجة عندكم فى المصحف تشفع لكم عند رب المجد يسوع المسيح بس فى النهاية تامن بمين شخص مات وزى اى شخص ولا انسان مات وقام من الاموات وبيعمل المعجزات فكر بعقل بجد وحاول متكنش متحيز لاى دين فكر وبالعق شوف الصح فين انت بنفسك الرب قال : فتشو الكتب وانت اعمل كدة شوف كل اية فى القران وفسرها وشوف اية واحد من انجيل الرب يسوع المسيح هتلاقى فرق كبير قوى بين رب المجد وبين رسول الاسلام  وربنا ينور عقلك وطريقك


----------



## David Paul (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شبهة جديدة من مسلم !!!!*

Holy Trinity and Science



As Human was created in the Image of GOD, thus would be there a scientific dimentions for Trinity and the relation between the Three Persons of Trinity is just like the connection between the systems of Human as the following representation herein

-First I will talk about the “Father” as He is represented in Human body by the “Brain and spinal cord”(Central Nervous System),therefore the C.N.S is controlling the whole body in association with the Autonomic system via the Sympathetic and Parasympathetic influence, by sending Messages through the Efferent Neurones to every organ and system in the entire body as this system is under the control of the “Father”
-Second the “Son”(CHRIST) as He is represented by the (Heart)which is under the influence of the “Father” by the (C.N.S),undoubtedly working in a constant dynamic rhythmic and organised automaticity so they support each other in a dynamic relationship likewise the ,(Heart) consisted of the Pulmonary and Systemic Blood Circulation that is feeding the C.N.S and the entire body, provided that the venous blood circulation (unoxygenated blood) represents the old covenant while the arterial blood circulation(oxygenated blood) represents the new covenant so we can see here the Son manifested by the Heart pumping blood continiously for redemption and life continuity in association with the Father (Brain)…
-Third the “HOLY SPIRIT” that is the outcome of the work of both the Brain (Father) and Heart (Son),represented through the initiated Messages to the entire human body to function,think,move,talk etc.…thus He is Acting for both unanimously(the human thinking)in the (Father)& a pumping of blood by the heart(Christ) in order to generate acts and movement ,etc…
The Holy Trinity is every where not only in humans physical body but also through the entire universe and beyond, taking care of every matter in the visible and invisible life…,the coordination between the three is so complicated and can not be separated adding to that on the contrary there is an” evil black trinity” which is under the control of the beast and the dragon and the false prophet(revalation) ,living in those rejecting the Transparent White Heavenly Christian Trinity .Such a topic(Triangle of Trinity) is so expanding &  wide to talk about in few lines but this is a simple definition for the Trinity, and is not only a scientific phenomena because it reveals to us the way this life was constructed and organised certainly…esp. for those don’t believe in the entire Bible either the Jewish ******ure & the Christian Gospel .We don’t need to link spirituality with Science cause GOD is so infinite and endless to put him in a ***** ,and the works of his hands through creation can tell how mighty He is…,in other way the Bible is rich with Basic & advanced Science but we look at the Book from a Spiritual side.
And as we could see from this desecription above that the Three are only One and One Image adding to the mind that all  vital elements that do exist in the whole universe were created in a Trinitarian manner  for instance an atom which represents the smallest particale in this world is consisted of three elements(Elec,Prot,Neut,..)…

Yours in Christ…
David


----------



## David Paul (6 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شبهة جديدة من مسلم !!!!*

In The Name Of Father,Son,Holy Spirit,One God ,Amen


Your reply was totally uncivilized,so you should be more prodent and show some polittnes next time cause that would reflect on you in the first place,so learn priniples of dialouge ...as a result if you would keep on like this then you will force me to give the Site a notice abouth your manners in writting,besides i think you and your ilk have an atitude problem so work on it first before going through conversation with others ,certainly this is why the third world is backfiring all the way backward since this type of mentality is predominant within and it doesn't fitt anymore in this modern age,and now you confirmed indeed the statment of Christ about not throwing the Jewels to pigs,for intance we tried to give you a spiritual food but you were rebelious...and as Saint Paul said you are not even able to digest the milk therefore how could you comprehend the hard spiritual food,now lets discus the core as you mentioned Heaven and i would like to draw your attention herein that we as Christians are not thinking in that ,simply of course we are not worried or in other word who care, let Heaven be what it's going to be!!! moreover we prefer to be  Farmers and Servants in the Kingdom of God than waisting time in indulging our bodies and spirit through endless sex with charming ladies... the problem with people like you that you are throning yourselves as Godes on Earth and more even going further in impossing your will on God himself obviously and consequently this is not the case with Christianity,undoubtedly discusion of this kind of topics is infertile and time consuming ,my advice to you is as follow; dont take the Bible literaly as then you wold end for nothing in short you won't achive any progress until you take it spiritually and that would be through humility and through constant search in the Book under supervision of the experts then you will start to have glimps of spiritual links with God,finally don't give yourself to much credit and don't point the finger again and be humble to grasp the facts and receiving the HolySpirit...Cheers,Yours In Christ...


----------



## David Paul (9 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شبهة جديدة من مسلم !!!!*

In Philosophy there is Basic ,likewise there would be a connotation,once is established ...it will keep advancing forward untill optimmal destination is fullfiled,similary is constructing a building as we keep moving upwards, otherwise if shifting backward we will end up with nothing,such as is Science ,before reaching it's peak at this century previously was only a common sence  at the time  started ,since any progress we may achive should be accumilative on simple data that is adaptable for extending,in particular religion is,it started tough in the  
Jewish ******ure as God worked with his people through Covenants ,Aggrements,and Law provdided that at the time they were sarrownded by unbielivers from different nations so there roles where precautionary to defend them from the world corruption around them...as the faith progressed to it's better shape of understanding in christianity and the Christ came for redemption therefore peacefll living was an optimal alternative cause faith reached to an optimal point by redemption and forgiveness,in conclusion we can no more strech backwords to the old days ,otherwise we would endup living in a cave     ,


----------



## egyfinance (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شبهة جديدة من مسلم !!!!*

_*احب ان اطرح طرحين بسيطين فى الموضوع الاول اننا لسنا فى محل مقارنة بين المسيح و غيره فمن يجهل محبة المسيح و موقفه اتجاه حتى اعدى اعدائه فهو بلا شك اعمى البصيرة و لا يستحق ردا ، التحجج بشجرة توت او بجدل سوط لطرد باعة جائلين فى الهيكل او غيرها للاستدلال على قسوة رب المجد لهو امر لا يصدر الا عن جاهل فالمسيح  رب المجد الوحيد الذى عاش بيننا ليعلمنا ان نحب اعدائنا و نبارك لا عنينا و نصلى من اجل الذين يسيئون الينا ، لم نره يوما حاملا لسيف او سكين ، لم نره راكبا فرسا كل همه حصد رؤس معارضيه ، حين جمع الرسل الاوائل و تلاميذه و جاعوا اثناء وعظه و تعليمه لهم لم يقل لهم هلم بنا نسطو على تجارة اليهود الذين يكرهوننا بل بارك بضعة ارغفة و سمكتين لتكفى الكل !!!.

لم نره يرفع يده يوما للسماء طالبا من الاب السماوى ان يخسف الارض بمعارضيه و ان يشتتهم و ان يجعل ابناءهم و بناتهم عبيدا لتلاميذه ، بل لننظر الى تلاميذه بل قيامة و صعود رب المجد طفقوا فى كل ارجاء المسكونة ينشرون تعاليم رب المجد و حين قبض على بطرس و حكم عليه بالموت صلبا ماذا قال؟ اطلب الى رب المجد ان يميت اعدائه؟ بل طلب ان يصلب مقلوبا لانه غير مستئهل ان يصلب معتدلا مثل جسد رب المجد فى الناسوت.

هذا هو المعلم و هؤلاء هم التلاميذ فهل بعد هذا نقول دين عنف و دم؟ ههههههههههههههه
شىء مضحك و مبكى معا ان لا نجد عيبا فى صفحة بيضاء فنرفعها قائلين انظروا الى كل هذا السواد!!!!! ، ان اخر شىء يمكن ان نرمى به الكتاب المقدس انه لا يدعو لقمة ليس فقط المحبة بل قمة المحبة .

الله عاش متجسدا بيننا قدر ما عاش بجسد المسيح الطاهر ليعلن قدر محبته لنا ، فياتى الجهلاء اليوم ليقولوا فقط انه لا يدعو للمحبة ، لانه هكذا احب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكى لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الابدية.

تلك الاية التى تلخص لنا كل تعاليم العهد الجديد المحبة التى لا تسقط ابدا ياتى من اتباع محمد من يطعن فيها فلتنظر صديقى الى عقيدتك ، هل سمعت يوما شيخا مسلما على منبر يبث تعاليم محمد فى خطبه يقول باركوا لاعنيكم؟ ههههههههههه لا بل يقول العنوا مباركيكم فنحن نبارككم يا مسلمين يا لاعنينا ، انت تلعننى بقولك امين خلف امام جاهل يلعننا و نحن نباركك بينما انت تصر على لعننا كل يوم 17 مرة فى صلاتك بقرائتك الفاتحة لتقول عنا اننا الضالين ، ضللنا حين باركنا لاعنينا ام حين احببنا اعدائنا ؟ .

اما موضوع الحروب الصليبية فهذا امر متخلف فعلا و الا فقل لى حين دخل المسلمون ارمينيا و البلقان و اسبانيا و حدود ايطاليا بل و النمسا ماذا فعلوا؟ هل كانوا قوما مساليمن؟ اتريد ان اقص عليك ماذا فعل هؤلاء البرابرة تحت راية لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله؟ اتريد ان اقص عليك نص مخطوطة يوحنا النيقوسى حول دموية و همجية المسلمين مع رهبان و راهبات اورشليم؟
كفاك تخريفا و ارنا ما عندك لقد ادعيت كذبا انك لا تستطيع فتح موضوع و ها انا قد فتحته لك فاين انت؟ فى جحرك مع اخوانك من المسلمين؟ لما لا ترد علينا؟ لتعلم انكم اجهل من ان تجدون ردا.
اعلم ان احد فى العالم يحبك قدر محبة المسيح لك و هو حى بشهادة قرانك نفسه و يراك و يسمعك و يسره ان تسئله ان يحضر اليك و يطرق باب قلبك لتفتح له و تنعم بحياة المحبة و السلام بدلا من حياة النجاسة و الدماء.



*_


----------



## ahmed84 (14 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شبهة جديدة من مسلم !!!!*

بسم الله الذى لا اله الا هو​
اعلم يا مشرفين المنتدى ان مشاركتى خارج نطاق الموضوع و هذا طبيعى لان هذه المشاركه هو رد لما جاء فى المشاركه الخامسه و بما ان ما جاء فيها خارج سياق الموضوع فابلتالى اتى الرد خارج سياق الموضوع
على العموم ليكوا الحق فى حذف هذه المشاركه و بدلا ان تكون مشاركه اكتبها موضوعا مستقل بذاته و لكن من العدل حذف المشاركه الخامسه ايضا


_بسم الثالوث الاقدس++++++++_

من هو الثالوث و ما سبب تسميته بالثالوث و هل كلمه الثالوث تعنى أن هناك ثلاثة في شيء واحد أم هناك ثلاثة أشياء منفصله و ترتيب من تبدأ به كلامك فيهم هو الثالث

_طبعا انا اسف جدا لرب المجد يسوع المسيح انى ممكن ادخلة فى مقارنة مع رسول الاسلام لان المسيح هو الذى بلا خطية على وجة الارض_

أنا أوافقك أن المسيح بلا خطيه و هذا شيء بديهي فالمسيح رسول أرسله الله لليهود ليدعوهم إلى الله وحده لا شريك له بعدما بدلو و حرفوا في التوراة و مثل عيسى كمثل سائر الأنبياء الله يعصمهم من الخطأ

أنت تتأسف لمقارنه المسيح مع رسول الإسلام و هذه مجرد مقارنه لا تعطى لا المسيح و لا محمد _عليه أفضل الصلاة و السلام _ قدرا أكثر و لا اقل من قدرهم العظيم و تؤمن بأن المسيح ابن الله و ان الله قد سمح بصلبه ليفدى به كل من امن به و اتبعه و يغفر لهم ذنوبهم و هذا انتقاص واضح لقدر الله فلا شك انه قادر على مغفرة جميع ذنوب خلقه بدون إذلال ابنه للذين صلبوه (هذا ليس إقرارا بصلب المسيح و لكن تعجبا من اعتقاد الصلب) و إذا كان الله يريد جعل سبب للمغفرة فكان اقدر به أن يجعل هذا السبب اى شيء أخر غير ابنه مثلا كملك أو رسول يرسله و يجعل قومه يحبونه اشد الحب ثم يصلب لتكون هناك العبرة و العظة أو اى شيء أخر أليس الله قادر على كل شيء 
الم تشاهد فيلم ألام المسيح أليس في تجسيد شخصيه المسيح برجل ممثل يَقبل هذه في فيلم و يأتى مجرما في فيلم أخر و إنسان طيب في فيلم ثالث أليس هذا تقليلا من شان نبي الله عيسى عليه السلام 

#####

_ربنا قال عن المحبة :احبو اعدائكم باركو لاعينكم احسنو لمغضيكم عارف يا اخ الكاتب يقصد بية مين فى الاية دية انتم انتم 

عن المحبة برضو : قال من طردوكم وعايروكم وشتموكم سامحوهم لانهم قد استوفو خيراتهم على الارض عارف مين برضو المقصود انتم انت_م


و هذا دليل واضح على صدق الكاتب فالكاتب لم ينفى المحبة في المسيحية و لكن نفى زعم المسيحيين على تطبيقهم للمحبة بدليل أن الإنجيل يقول أحبوا أعدائكم و باركوهم و ها انتم تسبوهم و تلعنوهم و لا جبار ده مدح و أنا مش واخد بالى

_بعد فترة كبيرة جدا كان سيدنا ابراهيم كان نفسة فى ولد وخلف اسحق ربنا طلب منة اسحق قالة يارب دة ابنى وحيدى اللى كنت انتظرة بعد فترة طويلة وقال لة يارب انت اللى ادتهونى ومش هيغلى عليك وقدمة عارف لية السبب علشان يعرف مدى محبتة لله وهل هستخصر ابنة عن رب_نا 

" ناقص تقول الهي يتمر فيك "  يا أستاذ أنت تتكلم عن نبي و رب فالأفضل أن تحسن أسلوبك و أنت تتكلم عنهم دع مثل هذا الأسلوب لتكلم به صاحبك أو صديقك

أنا اعرف أن ولد سيدنا إبراهيم الذي أمر الله نبيه إبراهيم بذبحه كان اسمه إسماعيل فلا اعلم هل هذا خطأ من الكاتب أم هو اختلاف في كتب السير على العموم لا حظ أن الله فدى ابن سيدنا إبراهيم عليه السلام (أيا كان اسمه ) بكبش و لم يترك إبراهيم عليه السلام يذبحه فذبح أو صلب اى شخص ليس هو المحرك لقدره الله و عفوه 
احب اوضح شىء فى كلامك و هو ان امر الله لسيدنا ابراهيم بذبح ولده هو بمثابه ابتلاء له فهل سيصبر و يشكر ربه ام سيكفر و يخالف امر ربه فالله يعلم الغيب و يعلم قدر حب ابراهيم له 

####
####



_احنا دين المحبة والتواضع انتم دين انتشر بالقوة والجزية من ايام فتح مصر يا اخى _

من الأفضل أن تقرا عن فتح مصر و ما هي الجزية و على من فرضت و لماذا و هل على المسلمين جزيه أم هناك ما يكافئها فرض على المسلمين و الأهم من ذلك كله ما هو رأى المسيح عليه السلام في الجزية هل وافق عليها أم رفضها أم لم تكن في عهده جزيه تدفع للقيصر كل ذلك و أكثر ستجده إن شاء الله في الرابط التالي

####


_وكان يأمر المسيحين بدفع جزية يا اما يموتو انتم كفرة كفرة وهتدخلو النا والله والله وهتشوفو يوم الحساب_


أسلوب الكلام ممكن يكون أفضل من كده ثم إن أنت جيبت منين إن إحنا كفره يا أستاذ الله وحده هو الذي يقول هذا كافر و هذا مؤمن ليس أنت و لا أنا و لا تخضع أيضا لاستنتاجات إذا كان في الإنجيل ما يكفر من يتبعون محمد فالتأتي به ده إذا فرضنا إن الإنجيل كلمه الله أصلا بس يا ترى هتجيب تكفير المسلمين من <a href="http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Luke/">إنجيل لوقا</a> و لا متى و لا يوحنا و لا مرقس و لا........ربنا يكون في عونك

####

_بصراحة انا لو قعدت اتكلم من هنا لبكطرة مش هلاقى حاجة عندكم فى المصحف تشفع لكم عند رب المجد يسوع المسيح
_

و من غير متدور بصراحة لو ظللت تبحث في المصحف و الكتب الصحيحة لعلماء المسلمين وحتى غير الصحيحه لمائه سنه فلن تجد ما يشفع لنا عند رب المجد يسوع المسيح و السبب بسيط جدا أن عقيدة المسلم هي عباده الله وحده لا شريك له عباده الله الذي خلق السموات و الأرض و ما فيهن و ليس عباده نبي الله عيسى و لا حتى عباده نبي الله محمد فما محمد إلا رسول أرسله الله للعالمين و أحب أقولك انك لو وجدت ما يشفع لنا عند رب المجد يسوع المسيح في القران فسأكون أول من يترك دين الإسلام لانى لن اعبد إلها بشرا أو حتى تمثل كالبشر في وقت من الأوقات ثم عاد لاولهيته و كيف اعبد من كان يأكل مثلى و يشرب مثلى و ينام مثلى و يتزوج مثلى و لو ليوم واحد و ليس عمرا إن الله الذي اعبده اكبر من ذلك بكثير



_ بس فى النهاية تامن بمين شخص مات وزى اى شخص ولا انسان مات وقام من الاموات وبيعمل المعجزات_

إذا كنت تقصد الإيمان بأحدهم كرسول فانا أومن بالاثنين كما أومن بنبي الله موسى و نبي الله إبراهيم و نبي الله يحيى و نبي الله نوح و غيرهم الكثير من الرسل الذين أرسلهم الله لقومهم ليخرجوهم من عباده غير الله إلى عباده الله و حده


و هل معنى ان محمد مات و دفن فى التراب انه ليس نبى ؟ لا و الله 
فنبى الله موسى مات و لم يرفع جسده الى السماء
و نبى الله ابراهيم مات و لم يرفع جسده الى السماء
و نبى الله يحيى مات و لم يرفع جسده الى السماء
و نبى الله زكريا مات و لم يرفع جسده الى السماء
و أنبياء الله اسحق و يعقوب و يونس و لوطا و يوسف و نوح وشعيب ماتوا و لم يرفع جسدهم الى السماء وغيرهم الكثير
فهل معنى هذا انه لا نبى  الا عيسى لانه رفع الى السماء (مع اختلاف عقيده الرفع بيننا )

أما إذا كنت تقصد الإيمان بأحدهم كا إلها فانا لا أومن بأي منهم كا إله فكما قلت سابقا أنهم رسل رب العالمين أأترك الله و اعبد رسله 


_ فكر بعقل بجد وحاول متكنش متحيز لاى دين فكر وبالعق شوف الصح فين انت بنفسك 
_

طب متفكر أنت كمان بعقل تعبد إله واحد و لا ثلاثة و بصرف النظر هل  الثلاثة دول شيء واحد و لا ثلاث أشياء منفصلة و إذا كانوا الثلاثة شيء واحد فهل تعقل أن يكون ربك شاخصا أمام عينيك و في نفس الوقت في السماء يعنى إذا فرضنا إنهم واحد فالواحد ده يا إما في السماء يا إما في الأرض أما تقولي في المكانين في نفس الوقت فالعقل يقول أنى مصدئكش و تذكر سؤالي عن الثالوث الذي بدأت به حديثك 



_الرب قال : فتشو الكتب وانت اعمل كدة شوف كل اية فى القران وفسرها وشوف اية واحد من انجيل الرب يسوع المسيح هتلاقى فرق كبير قوى بين رب المجد وبين رسول الاسلام وربنا ينور عقلك وطريقك_


اى إنجيل تقصد <a href="http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Luke/">إنجيل لوقا</a> و لا متى و لا يوحنا و لا مرقس و لا العهد القديم و لا <a href=http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/العهد_الجديد> العهد الجديد </a> يا أستاذ انتم المسيحيون تخرجون بعد كل فتره من الزمن إنجيلا و تقولوا هذا منقح خالي من الأخطاء ثم ما يدريني أن من ترجمه لم يخطئ في الترجمة أو ترجمه شيء حرفيا و لكن كان له مقصد آخر ( مثال بعض اللذين حاولوا ترجمه القران إلى الانجليزية قد قام بترجمة كلمه الأرحام و التي كان يقصد بها الاقارب على أنها رحم الأم ) ما الذي يدريني أن المترجم لم يقع في أخطاء مثل هذه أو أخطاء أخرى فنحن بشر و الخطأ نؤمن به نحن المسلمون أو المسيحيون فكيف بعد هذا اترك القران الذي نزل من عند الله على رسول عربي بلسان عربي و كتب باللغة العربية و أنا أتكلم العربية إلى إنجيل نزل بلغه و أنا اقرأه بلغه أخرى

####

اى عقل بعد هذا تريد أتريد أن اصدق ما تقولون على نبينا و انتم بشر مثلى يمكن أن تخطئوا الفهم و أنا أيضا يمكن أن أخطئ الفهم  و لكن الذي ذكرته من قبل لا يقبل الخطأ لأنها حقائق أرضيت أم لم ترضى


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (15 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شبهة جديدة من مسلم !!!!*

الأخت الفاضلة نانا 
+++ عندما تقدمين نصاً دينياً تقدسينه ، فإنك بذلك لا تطرحين سؤالاً ، حتى نجيب عليه ، بل تفرضين علينا أن نفند هذا النص ، مما سيكون تجريحاً فى شيئ مقدس وعزيز لديكِ .
++++ لذلك ، فمن الأليق أن تقدمى سؤالك من عندياتك أنتِ -- بغض النظر عن مرجعيتك فيه -- لكى تنفى الحرج و الإحراج .


----------



## David Paul (15 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شبهة جديدة من مسلم !!!!*

Firstly I give my gratitude to my brothers in Faith(Christians)for the endless efforts ,either in
 this site or else where,but i think they are waisting their precious time cause our brothers  moslems have a "rubbery thinking",as once they reach to a close end they would either strech beyond or start from different point wristling and for ever to win a match even though they might be wrong!!!,this reminds me with Jacob (Israel) in the old testament as he was wristling with the Angel of God,following that he became weak besides God hit him on the hip, obviously Jacob was doing things in his ways ,but the diffrence from the Moslems is that Jacob declared his weakness at the end, and asked for blessing instead and due to his Exhaustion as he was  leaning on God ,at the bigging till the pre end of that wristling Jacob was deppending on his tricks and skills to manouver but he shifted finally and surendered his will to the Creator then he got blessed...after reading the Moslems guest comments we can touch that they are unwilling , not submiting to God will ,despite of their defeats in more than occasion and reffusing the blessing of God, on the contrary to Jacob when he admitted that he could win no more out of the shadow of the Almighty...the "rubbery thinking " is clasified in psycology and medicine as the bigining of mental instability which could lead to serious complications reflected on physical health if not controlled,...our brothers Moslems want to bombard all other religions which were designed and engineered by God himself ,and even going further by accusing the Divine with lies and forgery forgetting that we were worshiping God either Jews or Christians for long long time while they were plunged in pagnasim!!!...and now they want to change all the rational equations the world was constructed upon, and turn this planet upside down
Afterwards the words of the Christ would imply on them as He said;though they have eyes but refuse to see,though they have ears but refuse to hear
Cheers
Yors in Christ


----------



## Tabitha (15 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شبهة جديدة من مسلم !!!!*



ahmed84 قال:


> من هو الثالوث و ما سبب تسميته بالثالوث و هل كلمه الثالوث تعنى أن هناك ثلاثة في شيء واحد أم هناك ثلاثة أشياء منفصله و ترتيب من تبدأ به كلامك فيهم هو الثالث



أخ أحمد حاكتفي فقط إني أعطيك رابط تجيب على أسئلتك .. لأن تعليقاتك خارجة عن الموضوع
بالرغم إنك كان سهل جدا انك تستخدم خاصية البحث بالمنتدى لتجد الإجابة أو على الأقل تفتح موضوع جديد

 ما معنى كلمة أقنوم؟ + معلومات أكثر عن الأقانيم الثلاثة والوحدانية

إستفسار حول الإيمان بالأقانيم الثلاثة ذو الجوهر الواحد

الثالوث القدوس

أسماء الله الحسنى




ahmed84 قال:


> أنا أوافقك أن المسيح بلا خطيه و هذا شيء بديهي فالمسيح رسول أرسله الله لليهود ليدعوهم إلى الله وحده لا شريك له بعدما بدلو و حرفوا في التوراة و مثل عيسى كمثل سائر الأنبياء الله يعصمهم من الخطأ



عشان نحترمك .. دائما تكلم بدليل
وياريت تحضر لنا النسخة الأصلية من الكتاب المقدس الذي تقول إننا حرفناه حسب إدعاءك



ahmed84 قال:


> *أنا أوافقك أن المسيح بلا خطيه و هذا شيء بديهي *



لا تعليق مني .. ولكن ماذا نفهم أمام هذا الإعتراف 




ahmed84 قال:


> ... و تؤمن بأن المسيح ابن الله و ان الله قد سمح بصلبه ليفدى به كل من امن به و اتبعه و يغفر لهم ذنوبهم و هذا انتقاص واضح لقدر الله فلا شك انه قادر على مغفرة جميع ذنوب خلقه بدون إذلال ابنه للذين صلبوه (هذا ليس إقرارا بصلب المسيح و لكن تعجبا من اعتقاد الصلب) و إذا كان الله يريد جعل سبب للمغفرة فكان اقدر به أن يجعل هذا السبب اى شيء أخر غير ابنه مثلا كملك أو رسول يرسله و يجعل قومه يحبونه اشد الحب ثم يصلب لتكون هناك العبرة و العظة أو اى شيء أخر أليس الله قادر على كل شيء
> الم تشاهد فيلم ألام المسيح أليس في تجسيد شخصيه المسيح برجل ممثل يَقبل هذه في فيلم و يأتى مجرما في فيلم أخر و إنسان طيب في فيلم ثالث أليس هذا تقليلا من شان نبي الله عيسى عليه السلام



من مات على الصليب



> من الأفضل أن تقرا عن فتح مصر و ما هي الجزية و على من فرضت و لماذا و هل على المسلمين جزيه أم هناك ما يكافئها فرض على المسلمين و الأهم من ذلك كله ما هو رأى المسيح عليه السلام في الجزية هل وافق عليها أم رفضها أم لم تكن في عهده جزيه تدفع للقيصر كل ذلك و أكثر ستجده إن شاء الله في الرابط التالي



بيتهيألي لما تحب تعرف معلومة عن بلد .. الأصح إنك تذهب لسكانها الأصليين -"الأقباط"- وليس العكس 



> ... أنت جيبت منين إن إحنا كفره يا أستاذ الله وحده هو الذي يقول هذا كافر و هذا مؤمن ليس أنت و لا أنا و لا تخضع أيضا لاستنتاجات إذا كان في الإنجيل ما يكفر من يتبعون محمد فالتأتي به ده إذا فرضنا إن الإنجيل كلمه الله أصلا بس يا ترى هتجيب تكفير المسلمين من <a href="http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Luke/"><a href="http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Luke/">إنجيل لوقا</a></a> و لا متى و لا يوحنا و لا مرقس و لا........ربنا يكون في عونك



المسيحية لا تكفر أحداً بل الكتاب المقدس يفضح الأنبياء الكذبة
من هو الكذاب الا الذي ينكر ان يسوع هو المسيح. هذا هو ضد المسيح الذي ينكر الآب والابن
(1 يو 2: 22)
وكل روح لا يعترف بيسوع المسيح انه قد جاء في الجسد فليس من الله. وهذا هو روح ضد المسيح الذي سمعتم انه يأتي والآن هو في العالم.
(1يو 4: 3)



> أحب أقولك انك لو وجدت ما يشفع لنا عند رب المجد يسوع المسيح في القران فسأكون أول من يترك دين الإسلام لانى لن اعبد إلها بشرا أو حتى تمثل كالبشر في وقت من الأوقات ثم عاد لاولهيته و كيف اعبد من كان يأكل مثلى و يشرب مثلى و ينام مثلى و يتزوج مثلى و لو ليوم واحد و ليس عمرا إن الله الذي اعبده اكبر من ذلك بكثير



حالتك صعبة خالص يا أخ أحمد .. بيتهيألي  حاتبقى كويس لو بطلت تسمع تفاسير الكتاب المقدس من مصادر غير مسيحية
من أين أتيت 
أن المسيحيين يعبدون بشر؟
أن إلهنا يأكل ويشرب؟ .. لأ والنصيبة بتقول المسيح تزوج !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



> طب متفكر أنت كمان بعقل تعبد إله واحد و لا ثلاثة و *بصرف النظر هل الثلاثة دول شيء واحد* و لا ...



كلامك بطريقة آخرى; إنت بتقول: ... بصرف النظر هل الثلاثة أقانيم هم للإله الواحد؟ 
الله يكون بعونك 



> اى إنجيل تقصد <a href="http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Luke/">إنجيل لوقا</a> و لا متى و لا يوحنا و لا مرقس و لا العهد القديم و لا <a href=http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/العهد_الجديد> العهد الجديد </a> يا أستاذ *انتم المسيحيون تخرجون بعد كل فتره من الزمن إنجيلا و تقولوا هذا منقح خالي من الأخطاء *



متى حدث هذا !!!! 
بجد بتصعبوا علي يا مسلمين



> ما يدريني أن من ترجمه لم يخطئ في الترجمة أو ترجمه شيء حرفيا و لكن كان له مقصد آخر ( مثال بعض اللذين حاولوا ترجمه القران إلى الانجليزية قد قام بترجمة كلمه الأرحام و التي كان يقصد بها الاقارب على أنها رحم الأم ) ما الذي يدريني أن المترجم لم يقع في أخطاء مثل هذه أو أخطاء أخرى فنحن بشر و الخطأ نؤمن به نحن المسلمون أو المسيحيون فكيف بعد هذا اترك القران الذي نزل من عند الله على رسول عربي بلسان عربي و كتب باللغة العربية و أنا أتكلم العربية إلى إنجيل نزل بلغه و أنا اقرأه بلغه أخرى




جميل جدا .. 
أولا: يبدو إنك مش بتجهل امور كثيرة بالمسيحية فقط لا أيضاً بالإسلام أيضا
ولا تعرف كم الأخطاء بالقرآن الذي ترجم للإنجليزية (على كل حال هذا ليس موضوعنا ولا القسم المخصص لمناقشة هذا الموضوع)
ثانياً: أفهم من كلامك إنك عايز تحصر الله بلغة واحدة 
لإنه إله جاهل لا يعرف إلا العربية 
وأيضاً إله عاجز إنه يوصل رسالته لجميع الخليقة .. 
وأيضاً إله عنصري 

أشكر إلهي إني مسيحية .. إلهي الذي خلق جميع البشر والألسن واللغات ولا يفرق بينهم 
له كل المجد والإكرام إلى دهر الدهور 

18 فتقدم يسوع وكلمهم قائلا. دفع اليّ كل سلطان في السماء وعلى الارض.19 فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الامم وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس. 20 وعلموهم ان يحفظوا جميع ما اوصيتكم به.وها انا معكم كل الايام الى انقضاء الدهر. آمين
(مرقس 28)​
ملاحظة أخير;
لا مكان بالقسم للمشاركات الإجتهادية التي بلا أدلة
أي مشاركة خارجة عن تخصص القسم وبلا أدلة سوف تحرر


----------



## الحوت (15 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شبهة جديدة من مسلم !!!!*



ahmed84 قال:


> أنا أوافقك أن المسيح بلا خطيه و هذا شيء بديهي​



*
واذا بلا خطيه لماذا نسب له رسولك بالاحاديث صفات العباطة والهبالة والخبل اه ..!!

والا انت فاكر انه لا يوجد هنا احد يعرف ما تحوية عقيدتك وكتبك ..!!*



> الم تشاهد فيلم ألام المسيح أليس في تجسيد شخصيه المسيح برجل ممثل يَقبل هذه في فيلم و يأتى مجرما في فيلم أخر و إنسان طيب في فيلم ثالث أليس هذا تقليلا من شان نبي الله عيسى عليه السلام


*ومن قال لك انه لا يجوز التشبة بالانبياء يا مسلم اه ..!!!

هل لديك نص قراني بهذا :smile02
*



> و هذا دليل واضح على صدق الكاتب فالكاتب لم ينفى المحبة في المسيحية و لكن نفى زعم المسيحيين على تطبيقهم للمحبة بدليل أن الإنجيل يقول أحبوا أعدائكم و باركوهم و ها انتم تسبوهم و تلعنوهم و لا جبار ده مدح و أنا مش واخد بالى



*السب والشتم انتم اخر ناس تتكلمون عنه يا عمري :smil6:

فرسولك كان سباب وشتام ولعان ..
هذا بالاضافه الى اوامره لكم بأن تشتموا بأقذع وأحط الالفاظ القذرة ..!

( وكله بالدليل والبرهان من اوثق كتبكم , مع تصحيح علماء الحديث , ومع احضار التفاسير لنصوص القرآن .. )

ومع هذا كله .. فقد وصفوه بأنه كان خجولاً مثل العذراء في خدرها ..!!!! :t23:

محمد مثل البنت العذراء ..
توتو ماما ... شايف خدوده الحمرا !!!!!!








ما بقاش الا المسلم الي يتكلم عن السب والشتم ..!!!

        رسولهم كان يشتم 
        صحابته كانوا يشتمون 
        زوجاته كانوا يشتمون 
        شعراءه كانوا يشتمون 
        التابعين كانوا يشتمون 
        الخلفاء كانوا يشتمون 
        الفقهاء يشتمون 
        المفسرين يشتمون 
        شيوخهم يشتمون 

وكلو بالادلة من كتبهم ومراجعهم ومواقعهم :fun_lol:
*



> كيف اعبد من كان يأكل مثلى و يشرب مثلى و ينام مثلى و يتزوج مثلى و لو ليوم واحد و ليس عمرا إن الله الذي اعبده اكبر من ذلك بكثير


*
وهل في الاكل او الشرب او النوم نجاسه يا محمدي ..!!!

ادعولك بالاستقرار النفسي :smile02
*



> و هل معنى ان محمد مات و دفن فى التراب انه ليس نبى ؟ لا و الله



*حبيبي رسولك مات نتيجة قطع شريان قلبه هل تعلم هذا ..!!!

وهل تعلم ان الموت بقطع شريان القلب عقاب نص عليه القران للكذاب والمحرف 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*​


----------



## عيسو 888 (15 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شبهة جديدة من مسلم !!!!*

إيش هالكلام إلي ريحتة طالعة


----------



## David Paul (16 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شبهة جديدة من مسلم !!!!*

The Moslems brothers are argumentative as aresult their replies are in a personal philosophical manner,which does not abide by any rules in practicalaty and this is diagnosed in Medicine as" Rubberlike "Thinking( rubbery Mind) or elasticity,since no one can reach to an end or result with them

Cheers
Yours In Christ


----------



## David Paul (16 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شبهة جديدة من مسلم !!!!*

To /Ahmed84

If you dislike reading the Holy Bible since it was translated from diffrent language then this would apply on your Holy book likewise, as people from different cultures for instance( the western world) will reject reading your English version of Quran ,in other words if that was the case, then your book would be invalid for others to read and grasp because it was translated into Exotic Languages ,so i don't agree with your limited thinking ...as pure spirtitual words would be miraculas, and powerfull all the way through as long as it was inspired by God regardless of translation...thus your point is not acceptable

Cheers

Yours In Christ


----------



## الامل (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شبهة جديدة من مسلم !!!!*

*بسم الله ارحمن الرحيم​*
اتمنى من  الاخ ( الحوت ) التمسك باداب الحوار حتى نستطيع التحاور مثل ما علمنا الرسول الكريم محمد 

صلى الله عليه وسلم ،و من يحاور بطريقه ( الحوت ) يثبت ان حجته ضعيفه و اخفائها بقله الاحترام .قال ( الحوت ) : ( فرسولك كان سباب وشتام ولعان ..
هذا بالاضافه الى اوامره لكم بأن تشتموا بأقذع وأحط الالفاظ القذرة ..!

( وكله بالدليل والبرهان من اوثق كتبكم , مع تصحيح علماء الحديث , ومع احضار التفاسير لنصوص القرآن .. )

*اين الدليل يا محترم ؟*


----------



## zizo_alex (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شبهة جديدة من مسلم !!!!*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اول شىء احب اقولة انا لا اكن اى ضغينة او كره لائى شخص مسيحى , انا شاب مسلم عندى اصحاب كتيير اوى مسيحين عشان كدة مستغرب على اسلوب الحوار الى لما اتعملت معاهم لم يكونو بها الاسلوب 
انا احب ارد على بعض من قالو ان ان المسيحية اساس مصر وانتم المستعمريين علينا احنا يا استاى الفاضل كلنا مصريين انا ضد تسمية اى شخص بمرجعيتة الدينية الدين دين الله وكما قال الله عز وجل (لكم دينكم ولى دين)صدق الله العظيم . 
انا مش داخل ادعو الى شىء انا داخل لاقول ان احنا لية مش قدرين نعيش فى حرية بجد انت مسيحى وانا مسلم انا بذهب للجامع وانت للكنيسة كلنا بنتعبد انت معتقد ان انت صح وانا معتقد ان انا صح يبقى نعيش على معتقداتنا وربنا هو الى بيحاسب  .
الاستاذ  الى بيقول محمد ال... كلام لا يمكن ان احد يقولة عن رسول انا فى امكانى بردو انى ارد بنفس الاسلوب لكنى بجد مؤمن كما قال محمد صلى الله علية وسلم ان موسى وعيسى والانبياء اجمعين جائو يوصلو رسالة الله انا مين عشان اغلط فى بنى ادم كلفة الله بحمل الرسالة ياريت نهده ونحاول نتعايش


----------



## faris sd4l (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شبهة جديدة من مسلم !!!!*

شو قصدك ب 


> وانتم المستعمريين


؟؟؟؟

بالنسبة لقولك هنا


> انا مش داخل ادعو الى شىء انا داخل لاقول ان احنا لية مش قدرين نعيش فى حرية بجد انت مسيحى وانا مسلم انا بذهب للجامع وانت للكنيسة كلنا بنتعبد انت معتقد ان انت صح وانا معتقد ان انا صح يبقى نعيش على معتقداتنا وربنا هو الى بيحاسب .



كلنا بنعبد اوكي لكن في واحد منا بيعبد غلط و لازم يعلاف غلطه لانه الدينين متناقضين تمام التناقض 
و بعدين هذا المنتدى مفتوح للجميع اللي ما بحب التعرف على مسيحيتنا ما يدخل بعدبن سيدنا المسيح أمرنا بالتبشير الى جميع الامم و الشعوب

يا ريت ما تكون زعلت من أي كلمة من كلاماتي بدون قصد
أخوك فارس​


----------



## faris sd4l (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شبهة جديدة من مسلم !!!!*

ردي السابق كان لاخوي
zizo_alex​


----------



## ga_shetoos (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شبهة جديدة من مسلم !!!!*

اتمنى من الاخ ( الحوت ) التمسك باداب الحوار حتى نستطيع التحاور مثل ما علمنا الرسول الكريم محمد 

صلى الله عليه وسلم ،و من يحاور بطريقه ( الحوت ) يثبت ان حجته ضعيفه و اخفائها بقله الاحترام ( ده كان رد من الاخت الامل ) 

طيب ممكن تقوليلى بس حاجة واحده على ان الرسوال محمد  كان( مدادب فى الحوار )





اه  صح  اصلى   يا  حوت    اصلى   يا    فارس


----------



## nasr allah (20 أبريل 2008)

*نقطة نظام لكل من يؤمن بالحوار وله حجه قويه*

 السلام على من اتبع الهدى والله يا جماعه انا بقالى فتره ما دخلت المنتدى حوالى اسبوع لانى زهقت انا المشاركات بتاعتى نصها بيتحذف تقريبا بس والله انا وصلت لنقطه مش بطاله ان المنتدى فاتح ذراعيه لكل من يسب فى الاسلام والمسلمين ويوقف عضوية كل مسلم مش يشتم بقى فى المسيحيه لان كلنا شايفين المسلمين يعنى مفيش حد على الاقل شتم يسوع المسيح كما تسمونه او ربكم الذى تعبدون  بس حسيت ان المنتدى فاتح للشتيمه فى الاسلام والمسلمين ولحذف مشاركاتى ومشاركات الاخوه المسلمين يلا ما علينا 

ولكنى جئت اليوم واثقا فى دينى اكثر واكثر ثابتا فى موقفى لا عن مكابره ولكن عن يقين راسخ اكثر واكثر باقدام ثابته فى الحوار وليس فى السباب لانى لم اكن يوما من هواة السباب فان كان لديكم الحجه القويه التى تثقون فيها اذا فليكن الحوار بمحبه المسيحيه التى تتحدثون عنها وبعيدا عن نفاق الاسلام واسائاته التى تتحدثون ايضا عنها  اما اذا كانت حجتكم الوحيده هى مسح مشاركاتى اذا فليكن لكم حجتكم ايضا ...

ندخل فى التعليق على الموضوع بالنسبه لنظرية التثليث اتكلمنا فيها كتير  قبل كده ولكن الموضوع دلوقتى عن المحبه بس فى الحقيقه انه خرج عن اطار المحبه نفسها والاستاذ حوت قلبه من موضوع حوارى لسباب فى نبى الاسلام وكلام كده ودخول المسلمين مصر  جايب صوره لطفله  وبيتريق على نبى الاسلام 

طب يعنى يا استاذ حوت انا قولتلك قبل كده فى موضوعى عن تفتيش البابا شنوده اللى اتحذف بردو  قولتلك انك متنفعش تتعامل مع مواضيع بريه انت تتعامل مع مواضيع مائيه بس لانك ببساطه حوت
والدليل انك قولت ان مفيش اساءه ولا حاجه للبابا وانتم يا مسلمين يا دمويين عايزين تعملوا من الحبه قبه وعايزين تلعبوا على الحبلين وسبحان الله يا اخى انت قولت الكلام ده من هنا ان مفيش اساءه للبابا وان ان فى اسقف والله منا فاكر الاسم اللى انت قولته انما انه قال مفيش اساءه ودى مش اول مره البابا يتفتش سبحان الله تانى يوم الكنيسه تقدم طلب للخارجيه المصريه بانها تبحث الاساءه مع الجانب البريطانى وتحتج على المعامله قولت فين الحوت يشوف كلام الكنيسه والقنصل المصرى طلب قدم احتجاج شديد اللهجه بتوضيح  للى حصل مع البابا فواضح ان الاخ الحوت متسرع شويه فى ردوده ما علينا مش جديد اسلوبك ويا ريته بيطلع فى النهايه صح

فكونك بتوصف نبى الاسلام بالطريقه دى عادى مش هاقول غير اعرف الحق تعرف اهله 

موضوع التثليث والمحبه والايمان بيهم  مش هى المشكله الوحيده فى الديانه المسيحيه المشاكل كتير وسبق واتكلمنا فيها كتير يعنى طيب هانقول المعنى مجازى  وان الابن والاب شىء واحد وانالروح القدس كمان فى نفس الموضوع والسياق بردو  سياق الاله الواحد  طب الروح القدس بتحل فى المؤمنين او فى الابناء بردو المعنى مجازى وصفه ابناء الله صفه للمسيحين على حد تعبيرهم طيب تعالوا هنا قولولى لما الروح القدس بتحل فى كل انسان بعد التعميد وهو صغير  ليه هو بيجى بعد كده  ويخطىء ونرجع نحتاج تانى لكرسى الغفران او كرسى الاعتراف زى ما بيسمى مهو فيه شىء بقى حل فيه من صفات الاله الواحد اهو يعنى انا ازاى تحل فيا الروح القدس وابقى انسان بيغلط بردو  وبيسرق ويقتل  و... و...  وانا هنا مش بصدد وصف لفئه معينه لا كل دين فيه مذنبين بما فيها المسلمين الاوصاف انما هى مجاز عن الاخطاء البشريه عموما  انا لما تحل فيا الروح القدس والهى يدينى الحق انى اتصف بانى ابنه  يبقى دا انا درجه اعلى من الملايكه بقى  طب الملايكه مش بتخطىء ازاى انا اخطىء ؟؟

2- ان المسيحى بيصلى لابس ايه ... لابس حذائه المفروض ان الكنيسه مكان طاهر وانا واقف بصلى لله طب يعنى يبقى فى شىء من التقدير لطهارة المكان و تقدير لحلول الاله ؟؟

3- المسيحى انهرده بيصوم بيصوم ازاى .... بياكل كل حاجه  ما عدا ايه الحاجات اللى فيها روح زى ما بيقولوا زى اللحمه واللبن و... و...  طب منا باكل واملى بطنى من الحاجات التانيه فين بقى الصيام  فين الحكمه من الصيام نفسه 

4 - اختلاف فى الاناجيل الاربعه والاختلافات كتير  بينهم  ومفيش مجال لذكرها وكلنا عارفينها والاناجيل مش اربعه بس دى كتيرررر  وقولت قبل كده حتى لو مفيش اختلاف فى المعنى بينهم فهى فقدت ايه .. فقدت اللفظ الالاهى  وده اكبر دليل على ان الانجيل محرف امال يبقى اسمه كتاب سماوى ازاى ؟؟؟

5- ان نظرية الصلب والتضحيه بالابن اللى هو اصطلاح مجازى مش ابن بمعنى انه منفصل عن الاب زى ما بتقولوا وانا هنا مش بعترف بكده لا انا بتكلم بلسانكم زى ما اخدتم تعليق الاخ الكريم عن المسيح انه بلا خطيئه وعاملينها باللون الاحمر وكبيره اوى طب مهى مش جديده هو بيتكلم على المسيح النبى وليس المسيح الاله ... فانا هنا بقول نظرية الصلب وفداء البشريه  بتنسف الحكمه من الخلق اساسا طب لما الاله بيحب العالم وبيفديهم طب خلقهم ليه من الاساس ايه الحكمه من الخلق هنا ؟؟

6- نجد المسيحين يمجدون الصليب وهو الذى صلب عليه الاله كما يزعمون طب كيف امجد ما صلب عليه الاله او الابن طب هنا تناقض ده انا العن الصليب اللى صلب عليه الاله مش امجده وهلاقى حد يقول لا دى كانت معجزه فى التجسد  والفداء عشان البشريه و.. و..... طب اذا كانت معجزه انا هاعتبر المعجزه فيها القيامه بعد الصلب بثلاث ايام مش الصلب نفسه ولا الحكمه منه ؟؟؟

7- بيقولوا مش هايدخل الجنه الا ابناء المسيح وان مفيش رسل غير المسيح او ربنا مارسلش حد لتخليص البشريه الا المسيح طب ازاى مارسلش غيره لتخليصهم طب ما علينا من الالفين سنه اللى فاتوا اهو كان ارسله للناس من الفين سنه وهانقول ان كل الامم اللى فاتت من الفين سنه انذرت ولدين المسيحى قدامها طيب والامم اللى قبل الالفين سنه دول طبعا ما كنش المسيح ارسل بالدعوه او بالدين ده لسه الناس اللى قبل الالفين سنه دول يروحوا جهنم بقى ؟؟ ربنا هايحاسبهم على ايه وهو ما انزلهمش رسول او مخلص طبعا هايقولوا يا رب احنا محدش انذرنا طب يبقى معنى كده ايه ان ربنا هايحاسب الناس اللى من الميلاد للنهاية الدنيا واللى قبل الميلاد دول هايكون وضعهم ايه ؟؟؟

الاختلافات كتير لو قعدت اقول من هنا للسنه الجايه فى الديانه المسيحيه مش هانخلص اختلافات وتناقضات وبردو الناس هنا يقولولك المسلمين النافقين المسلمين اللى صفتهم ويجيلهم وينحط عليهم  طب يعنى هاسالكم سؤال واحد عدد المسلمين فى مصر كام وعدد المسيحين كام ؟؟ متهيالى الاجابه معروفه مهما تلاعبنا بالارقام المسيحين كام يعنى ؟؟ خمسه فى الميه ؟؟ عشره فى الميه ؟؟ عشرين فى الميه ؟؟ ثلاثين بالميه ؟؟ طبعا النسب العاليه اللى بقولها غلط انما اقصد ايه حتى لو كانوا اعشره فى الميه ولو ان العشره فى الميه رقم اكبر من الحقيقه بردو   اللى اقصده ان لو المسلمين بالصوره اللى بتسبوهم بيها دى والاوصاف دى  مكنتوش قعدتم فى مصر يوم واحد لو كل مسلم حدف طوبه  .... طوبه واحده مش سلاح ولا غيرو  كنتم هاتخلصوا فى ثانيه .... لم يكن بقى على ارض مصر مسيحى واحد انما انتم قاعدين معانا واكلين نايمين شربين سوا ميه ميه منكم وزرا  ومحافظين ورتب جيش وشرطه ودكاتره جامعات  ونخبة مجتمع انما اللى بيحصل هنا فى المنتدى كلام غير مسؤال

احنا اهل حوار  مش اهل نفاق ولا سب ولا غيرو لسبب بسيط جدا ان احترام الاديان السماويه والرسل والكتب ده من ثوابت الدين الاسلامى وده دليل والموضوع مش محتاج ادله .. مش محتاج اجيب دليل ان الشمس فى السماء فى وقت الظهر  انما فى فرق بين انى مؤمن ان ربنا انزل كتاب سماوى اللى هو الانجيل وبين انى اغمض عن انه متحرف ومغلوط .......

الموضوع مش موضع المحبه فى المسيحيه بس الموضوع زوايهاه كتير  وفى النهايه بقول .... اللهم اهدينى واهديكم واهدى كل عاصى على وجه الارض واصلح اهلنا واهلكم ونسائنا ونسائكم الى ما فيه رضاه يا رب العالمين اللهم امين يا رب العالمين  [/COLOR[/SIZE]


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (21 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شبهة جديدة من مسلم !!!!*

الأخ الفاضل / نصر الله
+++ سيادتك أوردت الكثير من الإعتراضات ، مما يحتاج لمساحة كبيرة من الردود ، مما يجعل الأمر ثقيلاً على القارئ ، فلذلك سأقتصر على رد مختصر بقدر المستطاع :-
(( 1 )) حلول الروح القدس – فى المعمودية – ليس حلولاً إقنومياً ، بل حلول المـَنـْح للنعمة والمواهب . والمتعمد ينال خلاصاً من سلطان إبليس ، فلا تقهره الخطية ، ولكنه لو تهاون وفعل أى خطية بإختياره ، فإنها تتسلط عليه ، ولكن روح الله لا يفارقه ، بل يبكته لكى يتوب ويعود ، فإن كانت توبته كاملة ، يعيد الله إليه نعمة التحرر من الخطية .( للمزيد : راجع موضوع الخطية الإختيارية بمنتدانا هذا )
(( 2 )) نحن نخلع الحذاء عند دخولنا الهيكل ، والحقيقة أن أجدادنا كانوا يخلعون الحذاء من خارج الكنيسة ، فلعله التسيب تحت ستار التسهيل .
(( 3 )) الصوم – عندنا – هو صوم إنقطاعى إلى وقت محدد ، ثم يعقبه الأكل بالأطعمة التى ذكرتها سيادتك ، وكل من لا يفعل ذلك ، يعلم أنه مخالف لنظام الكنيسة .
(( 4 )) آيات الكتاب المقدس تتكامل ولا تتناقض ، ولا تلغى بعضها بعضاً . ولا يوجد عندنا شيئ إسمه " اللفظ الإلهى " ، لأن الله يسمو على اللغات والملافظ ، ولذلك يمكن أن نترجم من لغة لأخرى ، بدون فقدان القيمة والمعنى ، بشرط أن تكون الترجمة علمية ودقيقة .
(( 5 )) لا تعارض بين محبة الله فى الخلق ، ومحبته فى الفداء ، بل إن الثانية تأكيد للأولى .
(( 6 )) السيد المسيح لم يـُصلب قسراً ، رغم إرادته ، بل إنه قال أنه جاء من أجل ذلك ، لكى يفدينا ، لذلك فالصليب ليس علامة هزيمة بل إنتصار على الجحيم ، وهو علامة حب وفداء .
(( 7 )) نحن نعيش بفضل الله وحده ، وليس لأن البشر يتركونا نعيش ، فكم من مرة صمموا على أن يبيدونا ، والله أبطل مؤامرتهم .


----------



## georgesal001 (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شبهة جديدة من مسلم !!!!*

سلام ونعمة,

أخي نصر الله, شكراً لمداخلتك القيمة ودعنا نشرح ما ورد من أسئلة والرب يساعدني على الاختصار لأنها حقيقةً مواضيع بحاجة لبحث عميق,

	موضوع التثليث والمحبه والايمان...
لنرجع في الزمن الى بداية الكون, قبل خلق العالم بمن فيهم السيد المسيح (حسب اعتقادكم) يعني لنعتبر أننا الآن في الأيام الأزلية, فراغ لا يوجد الا الله وحده,
السؤال هو: في الأيام الأزلية بحيث أن الله سبحانه تعال كان موجوداً لوحده, هل كان الله يرى, يسمع, يتكلم؟
•	اذا الجواب كلا أو كانت لديه تلك الصفات ولم يستعملها: اذن ثمة تغيير طرأ على الله بحيث أنه كلم موسى والأنبياء, وسمع الصلوات, وهو يرى كل شيء, حاشا طبعاً, لأن الله منزه عن التغيير
•	اذا الجواب نعم: من كان يسمع, يرى, ويكلم؟ لا بد من وجود أقنوم آخر!
للتوضيح فقط: (بالنسبة للمعادلة التي يذكرها البعض 1+1+1=1 خطأ, نقول لهم الله أعظم وأسمى من كل المعادلات التي نجريها, لكن اذ كانت هذه الطريقة التي تفهمون بها فلندرس هذه المعادلة سوياً, في الحقيقة الله هو اللامحدود يعني اللامحدود+1=اللامحدود, اللامحدود+10= اللامحدود, اللامحدود+ اللامحدود= اللامحدود)

وليد, محاور سياسي, رسام ومهندس,
1.	أثناء المحاورة, من تظن يقدم على المحاورة وليد الرسام أم وليد المهندس أم وليد المحاور
2.	أثناء الرسم, من تظن أنه يرسم وليد الرسام أم وليد المهندس أم وليد المحاور
3.	وكذلك بالنسبة للهندسة
كل من الرسام, المحاور والمهندس, هم وليد شئنا أم لم نشأ, هذه حقيقة, أستطيع القول لم أفهم لكنني لا أستطيع أن أقول هذه خرافة أو ليست حقيقة.

بالنسبة للكتاب المقدس مليء بآيات توضح الثالوث بما يكفي, والأخوة الأعزاء سبق لهم أن ناقشوا فيها وعلى سبيل المثال:
متى 28 :19 فَاذْهَبُوا وَتَلْمِذُوا جَمِيعَ \لأُمَمِ وَعَمِّدُوهُمْ بِاسْمِ \لآبِ وَ\لاِبْنِ وَ\لرُّوحِ \لْقُدُسِ. 
هذا أمر مباشر من صاحب العلاقة لا داعي لبرهان أكبر, كلام السيد المسيح صدق وحق,

	الروح القدس بتحل فى كل انسان بعد التعميد وهو صغير ليه هو بيجى بعد كده ويخطىء ونرجع نحتاج تانى لكرسى الغفران او كرسى الاعتراف زى ما بيسمى مهو فيه شىء بقى حل فيه من صفات الاله الواحد اهو يعنى انا ازاى تحل فيا الروح القدس وابقى انسان بيغلط بردو وبيسرق...
خلق الله الانسان حر يختار الخير أم الشر, أما بالنسبة الى الروح القدس الساكن في المؤمنين, فهو لا يتحكم بالشخص, ينير يلهم ويعزي,
يوحنا 16 :13 وَأَمَّا مَتَى جَاءَ ذَاكَ رُوحُ الْحَقِّ فَهُوَ يُرْشِدُكُمْ إِلَى جَمِيعِ الْحَقِّ لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَتَكَلَّمُ مِنْ نَفْسِهِ بَلْ كُلُّ مَا يَسْمَعُ يَتَكَلَّمُ بِهِ وَيُخْبِرُكُمْ بِأُمُورٍ آتِيَةٍ.
يوحنا 14 :26 وَأَمَّا الْمُعَزِّي الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ الَّذِي سَيُرْسِلُهُ الآبُ بِاسْمِي فَهُوَ يُعَلِّمُكُمْ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ وَيُذَكِّرُكُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا قُلْتُهُ لَكُمْ. 
لاحظ السيد المسيح تكلم عن مؤمنون يرتدون:
لوقا 8 :13 وَﭐلَّذِينَ عَلَى \لصَّخْرِ هُمُ \لَّذِينَ مَتَى سَمِعُوا يَقْبَلُونَ \لْكَلِمَةَ بِفَرَحٍ. وَهَؤُلاَءِ لَيْسَ لَهُمْ أَصْلٌ فَيُؤْمِنُونَ إِلَى حِينٍ وَفِي وَقْتِ \لتَّجْرِبَةِ يَرْتَدُّونَ.
متى 24 :24 لأَنَّهُ سَيَقُومُ مُسَحَاءُ كَذَبَةٌ وَأَنْبِيَاءُ كَذَبَةٌ وَيُعْطُونَ آيَاتٍ عَظِيمَةً وَعَجَائِبَ حَتَّى يُضِلُّوا لَوْ أَمْكَنَ \لْمُخْتَارِينَ أَيْضاً.
المقصود أن الشيطان لن يتوقف عن مطاردة أتباع المسيح, من هنا الجدير بالذكر في أن الشيطان يسعى لتضليل المؤمنين, لأنه أصلا قد حصل على الخطاة,
أما الروح القدس الساكن فينا, فهو كشخص زائر وصل ليقيم عندك, فقلت له أنت هذا المطبخ, هذه غرفة الجلوس, وهذه غرفتك, بالشكل دا تكون قد حددت له موقعه كضيف, أما بقولك له: المنزل منزلك أنت لست بضيف بل من أهل البيت, خذ راحتك, تكون قد جعلته من أهل البيت, نفس الشيء يحصل مع الروح القدس, ساكن فيَ لكنني أقول له:"معلش سيب الموضوع دا, لا أستطيع أن أوقف الكذب" بالطريقة دي أكون قد حددت صلاحياته, فهو شعلة نور من الطهارة داخل غرفة اذا صح التعبير, ( كلما فتحت الباب كلما خرج النور أكثر وأكثر) هلم بنا نفتح أبواب قلوبنا على مصراعيها ونقول له تعال يا رب املك على قلبي, افعل بي ما تشاء.

	- ان المسيحى بيصلى لابس ايه ... لابس حذائه المفروض ان الكنيسه مكان طاهر وانا واقف بصلى لله طب يعنى يبقى فى شىء من التقدير لطهارة المكان و تقدير لحلول الاله ؟؟
ما علاقة النظافة الخارجية؟ دعني أسألك: من هو الأفضل؟
1.	رجل سرق البارحة جني واحد, واليوم ذهب ليصلي وقبل دخوله المعبد "أياً كان دينه" خلع حذائه.
2.	رجل لم يسرق ولم يفعل أي سؤ, دخل المعبد بكل تلهف يقول, اشتقت اليك ربي وبدأ يصلي.
أيهما الأفضل؟ وهل الله يدين الانسان حسب القلب أم الشكل؟ اذا كان حسب الشكل فليس لي نصيب في الحياة الأبدية لأن شكلي وحش أوي.
طبقاً لتعاليم السيد المسيح, اقرأ ما في الأسفل, ورجاء خاص للتأمل في العدد 8:
متى 5 :3-12 «طُوبَى لِلْمَسَاكِينِ بِالرُّوحِ لأَنَّ لَهُمْ مَلَكُوتَ \لسَّمَاوَاتِ. 4طُوبَى لِلْحَزَانَى لأَنَّهُمْ يَتَعَزَّوْنَ. 5طُوبَى لِلْوُدَعَاءِ لأَنَّهُمْ يَرِثُونَ \لأَرْضَ. 6طُوبَى لِلْجِيَاعِ وَ\لْعِطَاشِ إِلَى \لْبِرِّ لأَنَّهُمْ يُشْبَعُونَ. 7طُوبَى لِلرُّحَمَاءِ لأَنَّهُمْ يُرْحَمُونَ. 8طُوبَى لِلأَنْقِيَاءِ \لْقَلْبِ لأَنَّهُمْ يُعَايِنُونَ \للَّهَ. 9طُوبَى لِصَانِعِي \لسَّلاَمِ لأَنَّهُمْ أَبْنَاءَ \للَّهِ يُدْعَوْنَ. 10طُوبَى لِلْمَطْرُودِينَ مِنْ أَجْلِ \لْبِرِّ لأَنَّ لَهُمْ مَلَكُوتَ \لسَّمَاوَاتِ. 11طُوبَى لَكُمْ إِذَا عَيَّرُوكُمْ وَطَرَدُوكُمْ وَقَالُوا عَلَيْكُمْ كُلَّ كَلِمَةٍ شِرِّيرَةٍ مِنْ أَجْلِي كَاذِبِينَ. 12ﭐِفْرَحُوا وَتَهَلَّلُوا لأَنَّ أَجْرَكُمْ عَظِيمٌ فِي \لسَّمَاوَاتِ فَإِنَّهُمْ هَكَذَا طَرَدُوا \لأَنْبِيَاءَ \لَّذِينَ قَبْلَكُمْ.

	3- المسيحى انهرده بيصوم بيصوم ازاى .... بياكل كل حاجه ما عدا ايه الحاجات اللى فيها روح زى ما بيقولوا زى اللحمه واللبن و... و... طب منا باكل واملى بطنى من الحاجات التانيه فين بقى الصيام فين الحكمه من الصيام نفسه
لا أزيد على ما تفضل به الأخ شنوده
	4 - اختلاف فى الاناجيل الاربعه والاختلافات كتير بينهم ومفيش مجال لذكرها وكلنا عارفينها والاناجيل مش اربعه بس دى كتيرررر وقولت قبل كده حتى لو مفيش اختلاف فى المعنى بينهم فهى فقدت ايه .. فقدت اللفظ الالاهى وده اكبر دليل على ان الانجيل محرف امال يبقى اسمه كتاب سماوى ازاى ؟؟؟
لا يجوز نسب التهم الى الكتاب المقدس لسببين:
1.	الذين جمعوا الكتاب المقدس أشخاص معاصرين للرسل, والذين حافظوا عليه هم أشخاص قديسون بذلوا حياتهم للحفاظ عليه, منهم من اضطهد ومنهم من فقد عين أو يد أو رجل أو أولاد أو أو أو, ولن يهمهم استمروا بقيادة الروح القدس, لذا الكنيسة محتفظة بالمخطوطات لمن يحب الاطلاع عليهم, لا تستطيع الصاق التهم بأنه محرف وانت لا تملك النسخة الصحيحة, ولعلمك واجهت المسيحية في العصور الأولى أعنف الاضطهادات في تاريخ البشرية للحفاظ على تعاليم السيد المسيح, وما كانت لتقهر, تأتي أنت لتقول محرف! ولو وجد أي تحريف كما تدعون لكان مئات لا بل آلاف المعارضين واجهوا الكنيسة كونهم يملكون نسخاً كاملة للكتاب المقدس. لا تدعني أكون فكرة عنك بأنك غير متطلع على التاريخ, أقله التاريخ حتى تتمكن من الحوار.
2.	كل شيء يرتكز على ركيزة معينة أعني قاعدة Base فالعهد الجديد مرتكز على التورات, ان رفضنا التورات فايماننا باطل. فالعهد الجديد هو امتداد للعهد القديم, كما أن العهد الجديد يستشهد في بعض أيات العهد القديم, وبنفس الوقت هو تطبيق لنبوات العهد القديم, ما هو امتداد القرآن الكريم. ليس لديكم أي مرجع يتكلم عن حياة الأنبياء القدامى, على الأقل يسوع, فالقرآن يستشهد بالكتاب المقدس وأنتم ترفضون.
	5- ان نظرية الصلب والتضحيه بالابن اللى هو اصطلاح مجازى مش ابن بمعنى انه منفصل عن الاب زى ما بتقولوا وانا هنا مش بعترف بكده لا انا بتكلم بلسانكم زى ما اخدتم تعليق الاخ الكريم عن المسيح انه بلا خطيئه وعاملينها باللون الاحمر وكبيره اوى طب مهى مش جديده هو بيتكلم على المسيح النبى وليس المسيح الاله ... فانا هنا بقول نظرية الصلب وفداء البشريه بتنسف الحكمه من الخلق اساسا طب لما الاله بيحب العالم وبيفديهم طب خلقهم ليه من الاساس ايه الحكمه من الخلق هنا ؟؟
•	لا أريد العودة الى بداية النقاش, المسيح هو الله, الاثبات في الكتاب المقدس: يوحنا 1:1 – 1تيموثاوس 3 :16 – فيليبي 2 :6. مشكلة الايمان مشكلتك الخاصة وليست مشكلتنا,
	6- نجد المسيحين يمجدون الصليب وهو الذى صلب عليه الاله كما يزعمون طب كيف امجد ما صلب عليه الاله او الابن طب هنا تناقض ده انا العن الصليب اللى صلب عليه الاله مش امجده وهلاقى حد يقول لا دى كانت معجزه فى التجسد والفداء عشان البشريه و.. و..... طب اذا كانت معجزه انا هاعتبر المعجزه فيها القيامه بعد الصلب بثلاث ايام مش الصلب نفسه ولا الحكمه منه ؟؟؟
•	كولوسي 1 :20 وَأَنْ يُصَالِحَ بِهِ \لْكُلَّ لِنَفْسِهِ، عَامِلاً \لصُّلْحَ بِدَمِ صَلِيبِهِ، بِوَاسِطَتِهِ، سَوَاءٌ كَانَ مَا عَلَى \لأَرْضِ \مْ مَا فِي \لسَّمَاوَاتِ.
•	أفسس 2 :16 وَيُصَالِحَ \لِاثْنَيْنِ فِي جَسَدٍ وَاحِدٍ مَعَ \َللهِ بِالصَّلِيبِ، قَاتِلاً \لْعَدَاوَةَ بِهِ.
•	غلاطية 6 :14 وَأَمَّا مِنْ جِهَتِي، فَحَاشَا لِي أَنْ أَفْتَخِرَ إِلاَّ بِصَلِيبِ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ \لْمَسِيحِ، \لَّذِي بِهِ قَدْ صُلِبَ \لْعَالَمُ لِي وَأَنَا لِلْعَالَمِ.
هللويا, 
•	فيلبي 3 :18 لأَنَّ كَثِيرِينَ يَسِيرُونَ مِمَّنْ كُنْتُ أَذْكُرُهُمْ لَكُمْ مِرَاراً، وَ\لآنَ أَذْكُرُهُمْ أَيْضاً بَاكِياً، وَهُمْ أَعْدَاءُ صَلِيبِ \لْمَسِيحِ،
صليبك يا يسوع منحني الغفران والحياة الأبدية فكيف لي أن أرفضه!

سلام الرب يسوع معكم صلوا لأجلي


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شبهة جديدة من مسلم !!!!*

الأخ الفاضل / نصر الله
++++ بالنسبة للجزء الأول من السؤال السابع ، عن مصير الناس السابقين على مجئ السيد المسيح ، فذلك ينقسم لجزئيتين :
(((  أولاً ))) : هل كانت لله وصايا ، يتم حساب الناس عليها ؟؟ وهل كان لله وسيلة لتوصيل وصاياه وأوامره للناس ؟؟
+++ العهد القديم يوضح أنه كان لله وصايا ، وكان له أنبياء يرسلهم للناس ، حتى من قبل موسى النبى ، ومن قبل إبراهيم أبو الآباء . 
++ فمثلاً ، أرسل الله: نوح ، محذراً للناس من غضب الله بسبب خطاياهم، فلم يطيعه الناس  ، فعاقبهم الله بالطوفان .
++++ إذن ، من البدء ، يوجد مطيعون لله ، ويوجد خطاة عصاة .
((( ثانياً ))) منذ شريعة موسى النبى ، صار يوجد شعب يحمل الوصية والشريعة ، ويعمل الله فيه ويتمجد ، فيعرف الآخرون ما هى مشيئة الإله الحقيقى ، والبعض يطيع ، والبعض يعصى .

إذن ، فى كل زمان ، لله طرق ، يصنعها بحكمته ، لتوصيل مشيئته ووصيته إلى خليقته ، وما أبعد طرقه عن الإستقصاء .

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
++++++ والنتيجة ، هى أن الخلاص -- الذى صنعه الله المتجسد -- يسرى على كل المؤمنين المطيعين لوصايا الله ، فى كل العصور ، وكذلك العقاب ، يسرى على جميع العصاة ورافضى الإيمان . 
++++ ولكن ليس الجميع بدرجة واحدة ، فإن السيد المسيح قد أوضح أن العذاب متفاوت بحسب الخطية ، وكذلك المجد متفاوت بحسب الطاعة .
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
+++++ وأما من جهتنا نحن ، فإننا نترك الحكم للحاكم العادل ، واثقين فى عدالته وحكمته ، التى تعلو على أفهام البشر جميعاً .
++++ لذلك ، فإننا لا نرتئ إلى الأمور العالية عن قدرتنا البشرية ، بل نلتزم بالتعقل ، ونهتم بالعمل الواجب علينا فقط ، لأن كل واحد سيحمل حمل نفسه ، ولا محاباة فى الحكم ، بل عدل مطلق .

++++++ فلا ننشغل إلاَّ بالمسير فى الطريق الصحيح المضمون ، طريق المسيح ، غير ملتفتين يميناً ويساراً ، ولا إلى الوراء ، لأن من يضع يده على المحراث ، وينظر إلى الوراء ، لا يصلح للملكوت .


----------



## nasr allah (23 أبريل 2008)

*ردا على الاستاذ مكرم زكى*

السلام على من اتبع الهدى  وبعد فقد رد الاستاذ مكرم مشكورا على تساؤلاتى التى اوردتها فى معرض ردى على هذا الموضوع والان اريد التعقيب على ردود الاستاذ مكرم  واسال الله ان يظهر الحق ويبطل الباطل باذن الله وستكون تعقيباتى باذن الله من المنطق وهو الشىء المشترك بينى كمسلم وبين السيد مكرم  كمسيحى محاولا الابتعاد قدر الامكان عن الادله من القران الكريم والسنه ومضطرا لان يكون تعقيبى على السيد مكرم على مراحل لان الموضوع فعلا متطلب وقت وشرح كبيرين ونظرا لضيق وقتى ولكى لا يصاب القارىء بحاله من الرهبه من حجم الرد سارد نقطه بنقطه والى الرد على النقطه الاولى  ....... 
1-تفضلت سيادتك بالقول ان حلول الروح القدس ليس حلولا اقنوميا انما حلولا لمنح المواهب والمتعمد ينال خلاصا من سلطان ابليس وان روح الله تظل معه تبكته على ما فعل من اخطاء بارادته ولكنى اقول لك ان هذا الكلام مردود عليه ...
اولا لان المعصيه هى سببها  وسوسة الشيطان 

2فحين كان العشاء ، وقد ألقى الشيطان في قلب يهوذا سمعان الإسخريوطي أن يسلمه) يوحنا13: 2

ويتجلى هنا ما  فعله الشيطان مع يهوذا تمكن من ان يلقى فى قلبه وسوسته

12والذين على الطريق هم الذين يسمعون ، ثم يأتي إبليس وينزع الكلمة من قلوبهم لئلا يؤمنوا فيخلصوا ) لوقا 8: 12

وهنا ايضا  واضح المعنى   وتاتى كلمة ثم للعطف على ما قبلها ومن مواصفات (ثم ) انها ان اتت للعطف فتدل على وجود وقت ما بين الحدثين اى ان حدث الاستماع  اولا ثم  يوجد وقت فاصل بين الاستماع والنزع من قبل ابليس 
11البسوا سلاح الله الكامل لكي تقدروا أن تثبتوا ضد مكايد إبليس 12فإن مصارعتنا ليست مع دم ولحم ، بل مع الرؤساء ، مع السلاطين ، مع ولاة العالم على ظلمة هذا الدهر ، مع أجناد الشر الروحية في السماويات 13من أجل ذلك احملوا سلاح الله الكامل لكي تقدروا أن تقاوموا في اليوم الشرير ، وبعد أن تتمموا كل شيء أن تثبتوا 
(افسس 6: 11-12-13)
وهنا ايضا المعنى يصرخ فى وجه من يخالفه او يؤوله 
هنا امر بلبس السلاح والاستعداد لمواجهة مكائد ابليس  ويستمر المعنى فى شرح نفسه ليبين ان الحرب هنا ليست ضد بشر فى قوله (فاءن مصارعتنا ليست مع دم ولحم) ويستمر المعنى لا يحتاج اى شرح  بان هناك امر بان نكون جاهزين لمواجهة مكائد الشيطان وهذا ينافى تماما ما قاله الاخ مكرم من ان التعميد يرفع سلطان الشيطان 
وان الروح القدس تظل لتبكت المخطىء  اذا فعل خطأ من نفسه فاقول ليس هذا صحيح لانه ببساطه نرى المسلمين مثلا فى شهر رمضان او فى الحج مثلا فى الحرم نرى الناس تتأثر وتبكى ندما على ما اقترفته من ذنوب فهل هؤلاء معهم روح قدس تبكتهم وهم ليسوا مسيحين ؟؟  اللهم أرنا الحق حقا  وارزقنا اتباعه اورنا الباطل باطل وارزقنا اجتنابه واخر دعوانا ان الحمد لله رب العالمين .............


----------



## اغريغوريوس (24 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شبهة جديدة من مسلم !!!!*



> 1-تفضلت سيادتك بالقول ان حلول الروح القدس ليس حلولا اقنوميا انما حلولا لمنح المواهب والمتعمد ينال خلاصا من سلطان ابليس وان روح الله تظل معه تبكته على ما فعل من اخطاء بارادته ولكنى اقول لك ان هذا الكلام مردود عليه ...
> اولا لان المعصيه هى سببها وسوسة الشيطان


والمسيح لة كل المجد ادانا العطية والوصية ان ندوس الحيات والعقارب وكل قوات الشرير فلزالك عندما يصلي الاباء تلاقي الشياطين تهرع من امامهم ثانيا الاخ مكرم لم يقول ان الانسان يصبح كمثل الله الي بنقول عنة شبهتنا في كل شئ ماخلا الخطيئة وحدها لكن نقول ان الله يعطينا القوة بالتغلب علي الخطية ثم كلامك خطا كل خطية سببها الشيطان عارفة مرة واحد قال الناس هيا الي بتعصبني انا هطلع الصحرة علشان متعصبش واشتم راح وهو في الصحرة اناء الماء سقط راح شاتم تقوليلي كل خطية سببها الشييييييطان كلام ليس سليم مش كلة ثم انت بقي عندك ضمير اكيد والضمير دة بيبكتك علي خطيتك  هتقوليلي غلط ومردود علية بلاش جدال وارجو ان يكون تسائلاتك ناتجة عن بحث وليس جدل وفقط




> 2فحين كان العشاء ، وقد ألقى الشيطان في قلب يهوذا سمعان الإسخريوطي أن يسلمه) يوحنا13: 2
> 
> ويتجلى هنا ما فعله الشيطان مع يهوذا تمكن من ان يلقى فى قلبه وسوسته



يهوذا لم يستمع لتبكيت الروح مثلا انسان بيقول يا رب استر وهو بيسرق هل هذا معناة ان الرب معاة لا طبعا فيجب ان تميزي وقد وضحت في الفقرة السابقة




> وهنا ايضا واضح المعنى وتاتى كلمة ثم للعطف على ما قبلها ومن مواصفات (ثم ) انها ان اتت للعطف فتدل على وجود وقت ما بين الحدثين اى ان حدث الاستماع اولا ثم يوجد وقت فاصل بين الاستماع والنزع من قبل ابليس



درس نحو احنا يا اخت لا يهمنا السجع احنا يهمنا روح النص طيب مانا ممكن اديكي بتين شعر افصح من كل شئ المهم اي لم يستمع لتبكيت الروح بدليل في الاخر ندم وشنق نفسة هو قال اخطات اذ سلمت نفسا بريئا


مت 27:4 قائلا قد اخطأت اذ سلمت دما بريئا . فقالوا ماذا علينا . انت
ابصر . 




> 11البسوا سلاح الله الكامل لكي تقدروا أن تثبتوا ضد مكايد إبليس 12فإن مصارعتنا ليست مع دم ولحم ، بل مع الرؤساء ، مع السلاطين ، مع ولاة العالم على ظلمة هذا الدهر ، مع أجناد الشر الروحية في السماويات 13من أجل ذلك احملوا سلاح الله الكامل لكي تقدروا أن تقاوموا في اليوم الشرير ، وبعد أن تتمموا كل شيء أن تثبتوا
> (افسس 6: 11-12-13)
> وهنا ايضا المعنى يصرخ فى وجه من يخالفه او يؤوله
> هنا امر بلبس السلاح والاستعداد لمواجهة مكائد ابليس ويستمر المعنى فى شرح نفسه ليبين ان الحرب هنا ليست ضد بشر فى قوله (فاءن مصارعتنا ليست مع دم ولحم) ويستمر المعنى لا يحتاج اى شرح بان هناك امر بان نكون جاهزين لمواجهة مكائد الشيطان وهذا ينافى تماما ما قاله الاخ مكرم من ان التعميد يرفع سلطان الشيطان
> وان الروح القدس تظل لتبكت المخطىء اذا فعل خطأ من نفسه فاقول ليس هذا صحيح لانه ببساطه نرى المسلمين مثلا فى شهر رمضان او فى الحج مثلا فى الحرم نرى الناس تتأثر وتبكى ندما على ما اقترفته من ذنوب فهل هؤلاء معهم روح قدس تبكتهم وهم ليسوا مسيحين ؟؟ اللهم أرنا الحق حقا وارزقنا اتباعه اورنا الباطل باطل وارزقنا اجتنابه واخر دعوانا ان الحمد لله رب العالمين .............



لا الي بيبكو دول بيبكون علشان عذاب القبر والثعبان الاقرع بلاش اتناول اسلامك هنا ولكني عاوز اقلك انكم تشترون المغفرة وتعاليلي المنتدي الاسلامي وهبينلك او شوفي موضوعاتي هتلاقي سؤال ارجو ان تجاوبوني علية يا مسلمين وانتي تعرفي ثم ان الضمير فنجد ان داود لم تنزل الشريعة بتاعت موسي وقال كيف افعل هذا الشر العظيم واخطا الي الله فهذا تبكيت الضمير ولكنة يختلف عن التبكيت الروح القدس في اشياء سوف اوضحهالك قريبا​


----------



## nasr allah (24 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شبهة جديدة من مسلم !!!!*

السلام على من اتبع الهدى 
الاستاذ georgesal  ساضطر ادمج ردى عليك مع ردى على الاستاذ مكرم لانه من الصعب جدا ان ارد على واحد منكم ردا مش هاينفع صعب جدا ولكن كل ما قولته ساضعه فى الاعتبار وارد عليه مع ردى على الاستاذ مكرم اما بالنسبه للاستاذ  marounandrew   فاولا 

فاقول لك لماذا يعطيك السيد المسيح العطيه لكى تدوس على الحيات والعقارب كما تقول ماذا قدمت انت لكى يعطيك هذه الهبه او الخاصيه وكأن الشعب المسيحى فوق القانون الالاهى ما اعقله انه اذا كنتم تعترفون بوجود ثواب وعقاب والكتاب المقدس ملىء بأيات تحث على ان تكون ابنا صالحا ونافعا ومبتعدا عن الخصومه ومتمسكا بالمحبه اذا انت تعرف ان هناك ثواب وعقاب اذا فلتفعل العمل الحسن الجيد الذى يقربك من الحياه الابديه وتبتعد عن المعصيه التى يدعو لها الشيطان هذا ما سينجيك حقا  هذا هو الحديث انك عندما تريد ان ترشد الناس للحقيقه ان هناك جنه وهناك نار او كما تقولون حياه ابديه وبحيرة كبريت ان اعلمك بالحقيقه يتوجب على الناصح المسيحى ان يقول يا بنى افعل كذا لكى تفوز بالحياه الابديه وبملكوت الله مع المسيح ولا تتبع اهواء الشيطان حتى لا يجرك معه وتطرح فى بحيرة الكبريت لا ان اقول لك ان المسيح اعطاك مواهب من اكثر من الفين عاما على ميلادك .....
-	انا لم اقول ان الاستاذ مكرم قال ان الانسان المعمد اصبح مثل الله لانه فعلا لم يقل ذلك
-	والقصه بتاعتك بتاع الراجل اللى راح الصحراء ... مش هاقولك غلط بالعكس انت جبت المفيد وقلتها بلسانك ان الانسان عنده ضمير وضميره بيبكته  اذا فكل انسان له ضمير ضميره بيبكته وليس شرط كل اللى ضميره يبكته يكون مسيحى ومعاه روح قدس هى التى تبكته ثم ان عايز اقولك ان الراجل اللى فى قصتك لما راح الصراء مهربش من الشيطان ولا شىء مهو الشيطان فى كل مكان فلما اناء الماء انسكب كان المفروض يصبر ويتسم بالوداعه والصبر انما الشيطان بقى دخل فى العمليه فخلاه ايه اتنرفز انما لو هو ملتزم باوامر المسيح انه يلتزم بالمحبه والوداعه والهدوء كان رضى بقضاء الله  لما انكبت المياه ...

اما موضوع القاء الشيطان فى قلب يهوذا لم تفهمنى جيدا ما اقصده ان يهوذا هو احد التلاميذ المقربين ومع ذلك استطاع منه الشيطان وبهذا فالكتاب المقدس هنا يقر بعدم رفع سلطان الشيطان ....

_واعتذر عن جزئة شرح (ثم) اذا كانت تضايقك ولو انها لغويا سليمه والمقصود هو ان العباد الصالحون الذين يسيرون فى طريق الحق يتعرضون ايضا  لمحاولات ابليس بنزع الكلمه من قلوبهم لائلا يؤمنوا وليسوا فوق سلطانه انما ابليس يحاول اضلال الانسان والانسان يقاوم فهناك من يقدره الله فيصبر وهناك من يقع فى الخطأ والله قادر على المغفره طبعا ....

-قرأت متى  كله وليس العدد 27 فى الاصحاح الرابع فقط  وقد سبق ان بينت المراد من ذكرى لقصة يهوذا 
- الثعبان الاقرع وعذاب القبر واننا بنشترى المغفره كل دى حاجات مش فى الموضوع واى شىء سيادتك تحب 
تناقشنى فيه فى الاسلام خلى الاداره هنا تفتحلك الرسائل الخاصه وابعتى رساله بعنوان الموقع اللى بتقصده لو معرفتش تبعت رساله افتح موضوع فى الحوار الاسلامى هنا فى المنتدى وعرفنى بس انك فتحته وانا معاك اهو يا باشا ...............
اللهم ارنا الحق حقا وارزقنا اتباعه وارنا الباطل باطلا وارزقنا اجتنابه واخر دعوانا ان الحمد لله رب العالمين.....​


----------



## nasr allah (25 أبريل 2008)

*ردا على الاستاذ مكرم والاستاذgeorgesal   فقره اثنين وثلاثه*

السلام على من اتبع الهدى وبعد ردا على النقطه رقم اثنين ورقم  ثلاثه الخاصتين بالصلاه بالحذاء و بالصيام فى المسيحيه 
اولا نقطه الصلاه بالحذاء:-  فى رد الاستاذ مكرم قال انهم اى اجداده  كانوا يخلعون الاحذيه على باب الكنيسه وانكم الان تخلعون الحذاء عند الدخول فى الهيكل ويقول ربما يكون التسيب تحت ستار التسهيل ويقول الاستاذ georgesal   ويوجه لى سؤلا غريبا 
يقول:- ما علاقة النظافة الخارجية؟ دعني أسألك: من هو الأفضل؟
1. رجل سرق البارحة جني واحد, واليوم ذهب ليصلي وقبل دخوله المعبد "أياً كان دينه" خلع حذائه.
2. رجل لم يسرق ولم يفعل أي سؤ, دخل المعبد بكل تلهف يقول, اشتقت اليك ربي وبدأ يصلي.
أيهما الأفضل؟ وهل الله يدين الانسان حسب القلب أم الشكل؟ اذا كان حسب الشكل فليس لي نصيب في الحياة الأبدية لأن شكلي وحش أوي.
اقول لك يا استاذى العزيز ان كلامك مردود عليه ومن الكتاب المقدس ومردود عليه هنا ليست عن جدال كما ادعيت عليا لا انا اقول لك راجع انت الكتاب المقدس جيدا ودعك من دعوتى لكى اعرف التاريخ فالله الحمد جئت لا لكى اجادل ولكن لكى اناقش وتحجنى يا احجك بالحجه وليس الموضوع كلام انشائى فقط وهذا دليلى ان كنت تسال عن ما علاقة النظافه الخارجيه ؟
4أن يعرف كل واحد منكم أن يقتني إناءه بقداسة وكرامة 5لا في هوى شهوة كالأمم الذين لا يعرفون الله 6أن لا يتطاول أحد ويطمع على أخيه في هذا الأمر ، لأن الرب منتقم لهذه كلها كما قلنا لكم قبلا وشهدنا 7لأن الله لم يدعنا للنجاسة بل في القداسة)تسالونيكى الاولى 4: 4-5-6-7
هنا رسالة بولس الرسول الاولى لاهل تسالونيكى وقد ظهر فيها النهى عن جريمة الزنا ومن يفعل فان الله منتقم وتتولى التحذيرات الى ان نصل للعدد السادس فيقول لان الله لم يدعنا للنجاسه وطبعا المعنى واضح فكيف اكون نجس مثلا وادخل اصلى بدون النظر واقول ما شأن طهارة القلب بطهارة الجسد الخارجى وهل الحذاء لا يحمل نجس ؟  
اما عن جزئة من الرجل الافضل فى السارق والذى دخل بحذائه اقول الاثنان فى الخطأ كل منهم فى خطأه ولا يجوز ان اقول لانسان تعالى صلى بنجاسه مش مهم ولكن لا تسرق والعكس ايضا والا ساعتها افتح الباب امام الناس وافرط فى التشريع من اجل التسهيل يا استاذى شرع الله على رقاب الكل الصلاه توجب الطهاره يبقى توجب الطهاره  ... الكتاب المقدس يمنع وانت تبيح راجع الكتاب المقدس (يوحنا الاولى 2: 15-16 )(بطرس الاولى 3: 4 )(متى 18: 7)(العبرانين 13: 4)
ودليلك الذى هو (متى 5: 3-12) ليس بدليل لانه نعم اورد (8طُوبَى لِلأَنْقِيَاءِ \لْقَلْبِ لأَنَّهُمْ يُعَايِنُونَ \للَّهَ. )ولكن نقاء القلب مطلوب لدى المؤمن ولكنه لا يرفع امر الله بالطهاره هذه لاتنفى تلك ...
_ ردا على الاستاذ مكرم :- وما قاله قولته بالاعلى  وهو (ربما يكون التسيب تحت ستار التسهيل )
اقول لك اذا ذهبت لتزور ظابط برتبة لواء فى بيته لقضاء طلب لك مثلا هل ستدخل بحذائك ام انك ستخلعه اعتقد انه لا يجرؤ احد على الدخول بحذائه وقتها كل شخص من نفسه سيخلع حذائه راضيا وجائز رغم انفه فما بالنا بمن ذاهب الى الله فى بيته لقضاء اهم طلب له فى الحياه الذى خلق من اجله وهو العباده ...

والان اللى قضية الصوم فى المسيحيه :-


ورد فى الكتاب المقدس ذكر الصوم فى اكثر من موضوع منها 

37وهي أرملة نحو أربع وثمانين سنة ، لا تفارق الهيكل ، عابدة بأصوام وطلبات ليلا ونهارا)لوقا 2: 37

33وقالوا له : لماذا يصوم تلاميذ يوحنا كثيرا ويقدمون طلبات ، وكذلك تلاميذ الفريسيين أيضا ، وأما تلاميذك فيأكلون ويشربون 34فقال لهم : أتقدرون أن تجعلوا بني العرس يصومون ما دام العريس معهم 35ولكن ستأتي أيام حين يرفع العريس عنهم ، فحينئذ يصومون في تلك الأيام) لوقا 5: 33-34-35

16ومتى صمتم فلا تكونوا عابسين كالمرائين ، فإنهم يغيرون وجوههم لكي يظهروا للناس صائمين . الحق أقول لكم : إنهم قد استوفوا أجرهم 17وأما أنت فمتى صمت فادهن رأسك واغسل وجهك 18لكي لا تظهر للناس صائما ، بل لأبيك الذي في الخفاء . فأبوك الذي يرى في الخفاء يجازيك علانية) متى 6: 16-17-18

28وكان هناك عند الرب أربعين نهارا وأربعين ليلة ، لم يأكل خبزا ولم يشرب ماء . فكتب على اللوحين كلمات العهد ، الكلمات العشر) الخروج 34: 28

26فصعد جميع بني إسرائيل وكل الشعب وجاءوا إلى بيت إيل وبكوا وجلسوا هناك أمام الرب ، وصاموا ذلك اليوم إلى المساء ، وأصعدوا محرقات وذبائح سلامة أمام الرب ) القضاه 20: 26
هنا يظهر العدد ان وقت الصوم كان الى المساء ...

5فقال صموئيل : اجمعوا كل إسرائيل إلى المصفاة فأصلي لأجلكم إلى الرب 6فاجتمعوا إلى المصفاة واستقوا ماء وسكبوه أمام الرب ، وصاموا في ذلك اليوم وقالوا هناك : قد أخطأنا إلى الرب . وقضى صموئيل لبني إسرائيل في المصفاة) صموائل الاول 7:5-6

12وندبوا وبكوا وصاموا إلى المساء على شاول وعلى يوناثان ابنه ، وعلى شعب الرب وعلى بيت إسرائيل لأنهم سقطوا بالسيف )صموائيل الثانى 1: 12

ويتكرر نفس الشىء هنا الصيام للمساء.....
وتتعدد الاعداد فى الكتاب المقدس عن الصوم ولكن لا مجال لذكرها فقد وضعت امثله فقط ولكن لا يوجد فرضيه لها فى صيغة امر كما يوجد فى الشريعه الاسلاميه وهناك صومان فى المسيحيه هما الصوم الكبير  وهو قبل عيد القيامه  والصوم الصغير وهو الصوم قبل الميلاد ولم ياتى فى الكتاب المقدس نص قاطع باكل ما ليس فيه روح وترك ما فيه روح فى الصيام واكرر فى الصيام لان هناك نصوصا يحتج بها البعض ولكنها ليست فى السياق لا من قريب ولا من بعيدكمثل 

29وقال الله : إني قد أعطيتكم كل بقل يبزر بزرا على وجه كل الأرض ، وكل شجر فيه ثمر شجر يبزر بزرا لكم يكون طعاما) التكوين 1: 29

ففى هذا العدد يتحدث عن الخليقه وكيف خلقت ولم يقول كلوا هذا فى الصيام او لا تاكلوا هذا 

16وأوصى الرب الإله آدم قائلا : من جميع شجر الجنة تأكل أكلا ) التكوين 2: 16

وهنا ايضا خارج سياق الصيام انما هى قصة ادم ولم يكن هناك اى امر مباشر للبشريه بعده  فلا استطيع ان اؤئولها على الصيام  وهكذا نجد المسيحين يأتى ويأكل السمك فى الصوم الصغير ويمتنع عنه فى الصوم الكبير  واستنادا لدنيال الرسول وكيف صام وماذا اكل و ....و.... فهل اصبح دنيال الها يشرع ام نبيا يوحى اليه ؟؟ فكل هذا لا يوجد فيه نص صريح مباشر من الله بتحليل كذا وتحريم كذا وكيف يبدأ الصوم وكيف ينتهى وعلى اى اساس دينى وكيف يحلل اكل هذا ويحرم اكل ذاك وهناك اختلافات كبيره بين التلاميذ انفسهم اصحاب الاناجيل الاربعه  ونأتى لنقول ان الحكمه من الصيام هى تهذيب النفس والتقرب الى الله والتقشف كما تقرها المسيحيه او كما تقول الكنيسه نجد اننى مطالب بان امتنع عن اكل شىء واكل شيئا اخر هنا لم ينفذ الصوم اصلا لان الصوم هو الامتناع بان اصوم شهواتى لاهذبها وتقربا من الله اصوم شهوة الاكل والفرج اذا انا لم اصوم البطن اذا طالما انى اكل بقوليات اين الصيام  .......
اللهم ارنا الحق حقا وارزقنا اتباعه وارنا الباطل باطل وارزقنا اجتنابه واخر دعوانا ان الحمد لله رب العالمين ...........


----------



## سامر هريشات (25 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شبهة جديدة من مسلم !!!!*

اولا السلام عليكم ورحمة الله بصراحه لقد فوجئت بما قرات سواء من اخواننا المسيحيين او المسلمين لا اريد ان اطيل عليكم ولكن اتمنى ان تتصافى القلوب لتسود المحبة بين كل مسلم ومسيحي والاهم من هذا وذاك بان الرسل عليهم السلام لا يجوز منا ان نعطي هذا قدرا وذاك قدر من نحن حتى نتحدث ونقارن بين الرسل عليهم السلام اتمنى من كل اخواني مسلمين ومسيحيين ان يتجاوزوا هذه الحساسيات وان يدعوا لكل دينه وان نبقى مكانا للمحبة والصفح في قلوبنا


----------



## اغريغوريوس (25 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شبهة جديدة من مسلم !!!!*




> السلام على من اتبع الهدى
> الاستاذ georgesal ساضطر ادمج ردى عليك مع ردى على الاستاذ مكرم لانه من الصعب جدا ان ارد على واحد منكم ردا مش هاينفع صعب جدا ولكن كل ما قولته ساضعه فى الاعتبار وارد عليه مع ردى على الاستاذ مكرم اما بالنسبه للاستاذ marounandrew فاولا



سلام ونعمة




> فاقول لك لماذا يعطيك السيد المسيح العطيه لكى تدوس على الحيات والعقارب كما تقول ماذا قدمت انت لكى يعطيك هذه الهبه او الخاصيه وكأن الشعب المسيحى فوق القانون الالاهى ما اعقله انه اذا كنتم تعترفون بوجود ثواب وعقاب والكتاب المقدس ملىء بأيات تحث على ان تكون ابنا صالحا ونافعا ومبتعدا عن الخصومه ومتمسكا بالمحبه اذا انت تعرف ان هناك ثواب وعقاب اذا فلتفعل العمل الحسن الجيد الذى يقربك من الحياه الابديه وتبتعد عن المعصيه التى يدعو لها




لان المسيح هو ملك الملوك وهزم الشيطان وتهرع الشياطين من اسمة فهمتي لية اما الناس التانية فكانت خاضعة للشيطان خشي المنتدي الاسلامي وانتي تعرفي


مت 17:18 -فانتهره يسوع فخرج منه الشيطان فشفي الغلام من تلك الساعة . 

مر 1:1

مت 9:33 -فلما اخرج الشيطان تكلم الاخرس . فتعجب الجموع قائلين لم يظهر قط
مثل هذا في اسرائيل 

مر 7:26 -وكانت المرأة اممية وفي جنسها فينيقية سورية . فسألته ان يخرج
الشيطان من ابنتها . 

مر 7:29 -فقال لها . لاجل هذه الكلمة اذهبي . قد خرج الشيطان من ابنتك . 

مر 7:30 -فذهبت الى بيتها ووجدت الشيطان قد خرج والابنة مطروحة على الفراش 


لو 4:33 -وكان في المجمع رجل به روح شيطان نجس فصرخ بصوت عظيم 

لو 4:35 - فانتهره يسوع قائلا اخرس واخرج منه فصرعه الشيطان في الوسط وخرج
منه ولم يضره شيئا 

لو 9:42 - 
وبينما هو آت مزقه الشيطان وصرعه . فانتهر يسوع الروح النجس وشفى
الصبي وسلمه الى ابيه . 

لو 11:14 -]
وكان يخرج شيطانا وكان ذلك اخرس . فلما اخرج الشيطان تكلم
الاخرس . فتعجب الجموع . 

رو 16:20 -
واله السلام سيسحق الشيطان تحت ارجلكم سريعا . نعمة ربنا يسوع
المسيح معكم . آمين 


شاهدي مثلا عرفتي لية ان المسيح ادانا السلطان مش زي الناس التانية الي ضحك عليهم الشيطان وموجودة في اية مش عاوز اتطرك لاسلامك هنا خشي المنتدي الاسلامي   حتي لا اخالف القوانين وانتي تعرفي
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-24276.html






> جنه وهناك نار او كما تقولون حياه ابديه وبحيرة كبريت ان اعلمك بالحقيقه يتوجب على الناصح المسيحى ان يقول يا بنى افعل كذا لكى تفوز بالحياه الابديه وبملكوت الله مع المسيح ولا تتبع اهواء الشيطان حتى لا يجرك معه وتطرح فى بحيرة الكبريت لا ان اقول لك ان المسيح اعطاك مواهب من اكثر من الفين عاما على ميلادك .....


انا بحس انك بتقولي اي كلام وبتجادلي احنا بنقول شوف عهد النعمة العهد الجديد لو تمعي عنة شوفية كدة واقراية لاول  ومين قالك اننا نتبع اهواء الشيطان :smil13:بلاش اقلك مين الي بيتبع اهواء الشيطان بس يلي خلينا في الموضوع انا برهنتلك بايات كثيرة علي اننا ننتهر باسم الرب يسوع الشيطان فيهرع شاهدي الفديوهات الي حططهالك 




> انا لم اقول ان الاستاذ مكرم قال ان الانسان المعمد اصبح مثل الله لانه فعلا لم يقل ذلك
> - والقصه بتاعتك بتاع الراجل اللى راح الصحراء ... مش هاقولك غلط بالعكس انت جبت المفيد وقلتها بلسانك ان الانسان عنده ضمير وضميره بيبكته اذا فكل انسان له ضمير ضميره بيبكته وليس شرط كل اللى ضميره يبكته يكون مسيحى ومعاه روح قدس هى التى تبكته ثم ان عايز اقولك ان الراجل اللى فى قصتك لما راح الصراء مهربش من الشيطان ولا شىء مهو الشيطان فى كل مكان فلما اناء الماء انسكب كان المفروض يصبر ويتسم بالوداعه والصبر انما الشيطان بقى دخل فى العمليه فخلاه ايه اتنرفز انما لو هو ملتزم باوامر المسيح انه يلتزم بالمحبه والوداعه والهدوء كان رضى بقضاء الله لما انكبت المياه ...



مين قالك بقي هو انتي ربنا يعني لو ربنا سالك لية عملتي كدة تقوليلة روح حاسب الشيطان كلام لا يدخل العقل


خشي اقراي وبلاش تقلبيف
http://st-takla.org/FAQ-Questions-VS-Answers/03-Questions-Related-to-Theology-and-Dogma__Al-Lahoot-Wal-3akeeda/030-Holy-Ghost.htm




> اما موضوع القاء الشيطان فى قلب يهوذا لم تفهمنى جيدا ما اقصده ان يهوذا هو احد التلاميذ المقربين ومع ذلك استطاع منه الشيطان وبهذا فالكتاب المقدس هنا يقر بعدم رفع سلطان الشيطان ....



هل حد انكر ذالك بس المؤمنين بالمسيح ليس للشيطان اي سلطان عليهم سوي ان يجاهدهم  ولكن ليس لة سلطان علي المؤمنين بالرب يسوع لة كل المجد


يتبع​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (25 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شبهة جديدة من مسلم !!!!*




> السلام على من اتبع الهدى وبعد ردا على النقطه رقم اثنين ورقم ثلاثه الخاصتين بالصلاه بالحذاء و بالصيام فى المسيحيه
> اولا نقطه الصلاه بالحذاء:- فى رد الاستاذ مكرم قال انهم اى اجداده كانوا يخلعون الاحذيه على باب الكنيسه وانكم الان تخلعون الحذاء عند الدخول فى الهيكل ويقول ربما يكون التسيب تحت ستار التسهيل ويقول الاستاذ georgesal ويوجه لى سؤلا غريبا




الرب لموسى اخلع حذاءك …. لان الارض التي أنت واقف عليها مقدسة . ( خر 3 : 5 ) 




> . رجل سرق البارحة جني واحد, واليوم ذهب ليصلي وقبل دخوله المعبد "أياً كان دينه" خلع حذائه.
> 2. رجل لم يسرق ولم يفعل أي سؤ, دخل المعبد بكل تلهف يقول, اشتقت اليك ربي وبدأ يصلي.
> أيهما الأفضل؟ وهل الله يدين الانسان حسب القلب أم الشكل؟ اذا كان حسب الشكل فليس لي نصيب في الحياة الأبدية لأن شكلي وحش أوي.
> اقول لك يا استاذى العزيز ان كلامك مردود عليه ومن الكتاب المقدس ومردود عليه هنا ليست عن جدال كما ادعيت عليا لا انا اقول لك راجع انت الكتاب المقدس جيدا ودعك من دعوتى لكى اعرف التاريخ فالله الحمد جئت لا لكى اجادل ولكن لكى اناقش وتحجنى يا احجك بالحجه وليس الموضوع كلام انشائى فقط وهذا دليلى ان كنت تسال عن ما علاقة النظافه الخارجيه ؟
> 4أن يعرف كل واحد منكم أن يقتني إناءه بقداسة وكرامة 5لا في هوى شهوة كالأمم الذين لا يعرفون الله 6أن لا يتطاول أحد ويطمع على أخيه في هذا الأمر ، لأن الرب منتقم لهذه كلها كما قلنا لكم قبلا وشهدنا 7لأن الله لم يدعنا للنجاسة بل في القداسة)تسالونيكى الاولى 4: 4-5-6-7




حبيتاوضح ان الوضوء ليس لة غرض النظافة  والدليل انة عندما لانسان من المسلمين يستحما فهذا مخالف ويجب علية الوضوء والدليل التيمم للمرضي الانسان بيجيب رمل ويعمل بية هل الله محتاج كل هذا كيف لعامل النظافة الذي يتوجب علية طول اليوم ان يبقي في الزبالة ان يصلي او يمسك قران شئ عجيب يا ريت تشوفي فهرس موضوعاتي هتلاقي برضة سؤال مهم جدااااااااا عن هذا الموضوع 

احنا بنقول 

7 ‎طهّرني بالزوفا فاطهر . اغسلني فابيضّ اكثر من الثلج‎ . 8 ‎اسمعني سرورا وفرحا . فتبتهج عظام سحقتها‎ . 9 ‎استر وجهك عن خطاياي وامح كل آثامي‏ 10 قلبا نقيا اخلق فيّ يا الله وروحا مستقيما جدّد في داخلي‎ . 11 ‎لا تطرحني من قدام وجهك وروحك القدوس لا تنزعه مني‎ . 12 ‎رد لي بهجة خلاصك وبروح منتدبة اعضدني‎ . 13 ‎فاعلم الاثمة طرقك والخطاة اليك يرجعون

طوبى لأنقيــــاء القلب .. لانهم يعاينون الله."(مت8:5)
القلب هو المعبــر عن حالة الانسان النهائية ان كان صالحا او شريرا "الانسان الصالح من كنز قلبه الصالح يخرج الصلاح والانسان الشرير من كنز قلبه الشرير يخرج الشرير" .(لو45:6





> 4أن يعرف كل واحد منكم أن يقتني إناءه بقداسة وكرامة 5لا في هوى شهوة كالأمم الذين لا يعرفون الله 6أن لا يتطاول أحد ويطمع على أخيه في هذا الأمر ، لأن الرب منتقم لهذه كلها كما قلنا لكم قبلا وشهدنا 7لأن الله لم يدعنا للنجاسة بل في القداسة)تسالونيكى الاولى 4: 4-5-6-7
> هنا رسالة بولس الرسول الاولى لاهل تسالونيكى وقد ظهر فيها النهى عن جريمة الزنا ومن يفعل فان الله منتقم وتتولى التحذيرات الى ان نصل للعدد السادس فيقول لان الله لم يدعنا للنجاسه وطبعا المعنى واضح فكيف اكون نجس مثلا وادخل اصلى بدون النظر واقول ما شأن




خامسًا: لخص الرسول الحياة الفاضلة المرضية لدى الآب في العبارة: "لأن هذه هي إرادة الله قداستكم" [3]. ويعلق القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم هكذا: [لاحظ كيف أنه لا يتطلع إلى أي موضع بحماسٍ كهذا. فإنه يكتب عنه في موضع آخر: "اتبعوا السلام مع الجميع والقداسة التي بدونها لن يرى أحد الرب" (عب ١٢: ١٤). لماذا نتعجب إن كان يكتب لتلاميذه عن هذا الأمر في كل موضع، ففي رسالته إلى تيموثاوس يقول: "احفظ نفسك طاهرًا" (1 تي ٥: 22)، وفي رسالته الثانية إلى أهل كورنثوس يقول: "في صبر كثير، في أصوام، في طهارة" (٢ كو ٦ : ٥-٦).]

طاهرا من كل زنا وكل خطية طاهرا فكريا وروحيا يا ريت قبل متفسري الايات تقراي التفاسير كما نفعل نقرا القرطبي وصحيح مسلم والبخاري .........الخ

ماذا يعني الرسول بالقداسة التي يريدها الله فينا؟ إنها اعتزال ما قد دخل إلى طبيعتنا كأمرٍ غريبٍ، وقبول ما هو لله. بمعنى أن القداسة إنما تحمل عمليتين متلازمتين ومتكاملتين: تفريغ وامتلاء، تفريغ عن الشر الذي تسرب إلى طبيعتنا خلال اعتزالنا الله، وامتلاء من الله نفسه القدوس كسرّ حياتنا. فإن كان الله هو القدوس، فإن حياتنا الفاضلة هي أن تتحقق إرادته المقدسة فينا، فنحمل قداسته داخلنا، ونكون قديسين فيه.

أولا: إن كان الزنا بكل صوره من أبشع الخطايا، فإن الرسول وهو يتحدث عن التخلي عنه يتحدث عن الجانب الإيجابي أي اقتناء القداسة. وكأن التخلي لا يمكن أن يتم منفردًا دون الأخذ. إنه يقول: "أن تمتنعوا عن الزنا، أن يعرف كل واحد منكم أن يقتني إناءه بقداسة وكرامة، لا في هوى شهوة كالأمم الذين لا يعرفون الله" [٣-٥]. فالأممي لا يقدر أن يترك هوى الشهوة، لأنه لا يعرف الله، أي لا يعرف اقتناء الله والاتحاد معه. إن عرفه إنما خلال معرفة الفكر النظري والفلسفة الذهنية، لذا يبقى في فراغه لا يقدر أن يتخلى عن الشهوات والملذات لعلها تقدر أن تشبع حياته. أما المؤمن الحقيقي فإنه يستطيع الامتناع عن الزنا، بل ويستنكف منه ولا يطيقه، لأن في الامتناع عنه لا يشعر بحرمان أو فراغ، إنما يقتني إناءه الذي هو جسده بقداسة وكرامة، يشعر بفيض إلهي ينبع داخله ويرويه ويفيض! خلال الإتحاد مع الله في ابنه القدوس لا يشعر المؤمن بعطش إلى ملذات زمنية، فإن ما يناله أفضل مما يتركه!

خلال هذه الحياة الجديدة التي صارت لنا في المسيح يسوع يجاهد المؤمن ممتنعًا عن الزنا كأمر لا يليق بالطبيعة الجديدة التي تمتع بها في المعمودية، متطلعًا إلى جسده كإناء مقدس وآلة برّ لله.

ثالثًا: الدعوة للقداسة والامتناع عن الزنا دعوة إلهية وليست اجتماعية، إذ يقول: "لأن الله لم يدعنا للنجاسة بل في القداسة" [٧]. وكأن السلوك بالقداسة هو تحقيق لإرادة الله فينا، والزنا تعدي على الله نفسه قبل أن يكون تعدي على أجسادنا وتطاول على إخوتنا. لذلك يقول القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [إنه بنفسه قد دعاك، وها أنت تهين من دعاك.]






> اقول لك اذا ذهبت لتزور ظابط برتبة لواء فى بيته لقضاء طلب لك مثلا هل ستدخل بحذائك ام انك ستخلعه اعتقد انه لا يجرؤ احد على الدخول بحذائه وقتها كل شخص من نفسه سيخلع حذائه راضيا وجائز رغم انفه فما بالنا بمن ذاهب الى الله فى بيته لقضاء اهم طلب له فى الحياه الذى خلق من اجله وهو العباده ...




مثال مرفوض تماما بدليل نقارن بين الضابط والله

ثانيا الله فاحص القلوب والكلي اما هذا الضابط ولا يعلم شئ 


يا ريت تخدي المثل الاسلامي الشهير من قال لا اعرف فقد افتي

الله يري ما بداخل الانسان الضابط لا يري سوي المظهر


تنطين من موضوع لاخر:smil13:


> وهنا ايضا خارج سياق الصيام انما هى قصة ادم ولم يكن هناك اى امر مباشر للبشريه بعده فلا استطيع ان اؤئولها على الصيام وهكذا نجد المسيحين يأتى ويأكل السمك فى الصوم الصغير ويمتنع عنه فى الصوم الكبير واستنادا لدنيال الرسول وكيف صام وماذا اكل و ....و.... فهل اصبح دنيال الها يشرع ام نبيا يوحى اليه ؟؟ فكل هذا لا يوجد فيه نص صريح مباشر من الله بتحليل كذا وتحريم كذا وكيف يبدأ الصوم وكيف ينتهى وعلى اى اساس دينى وكيف يحلل اكل هذا ويحرم اكل ذاك وهناك اختلافات كبيره بين التلاميذ انفسهم اصحاب الاناجيل الاربعه ونأتى لنقول ان الحكمه من الصيام هى تهذيب النفس والتقرب الى الله والتقشف كما تقرها المسيحيه او كما تقول الكنيسه نجد اننى مطالب بان امتنع عن اكل شىء واكل شيئا اخر هنا لم ينفذ الصوم اصلا لان الصوم هو الامتناع بان اصوم شهواتى لاهذبها وتقربا من الله اصوم شهوة الاكل والفرج اذا انا لم اصوم البطن اذا طالما انى اكل بقوليات اين الصيام .......
> اللهم ارنا الحق حقا وارزقنا اتباعه وارنا الباطل باطل وارزقنا اجتنابه واخر دعوانا ان الحمد لله رب العالمين ...........




خدي دو اقراية
http://st-takla.org/FAQ-Questions-VS-Answers/04-Questions-Related-to-Spiritual-Issues__Ro7eyat-3amma/004-Spiritual-Fasting.html​


----------



## georgesal001 (25 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شبهة جديدة من مسلم !!!!*

سلام السيد المسيح في قلوبنا أجمعين:
أخي نصرالله,
بداية دعني أوضح أمر في غاية الأهمية:
...ليست عن جدال كما ادعيت عليا لا انا اقول لك راجع انت الكتاب المقدس جيدا ودعك من دعوتى لكى اعرف التاريخ فالله الحمد جئت لا لكى اجادل ولكن لكى اناقش وتحجنى يا احجك بالحجه وليس الموضوع كلام انشائى فقط وهذا دليلى ان كنت تسال عن ما علاقة النظافه الخارجيه ؟

أنا لم اتدعي عليك انك تجادل, ولا على أي حد انطلاقاً من مبدأ حرية الاعتقاد ونزاهة الحوار, (((لا أريد العودة الى بداية النقاش, المسيح هو الله...))) هذا ما قلته, وقلت أيضاً (((لا يجوز نسب التهم...))) فرجاءً لا تستشهد بكلام لم أتلفظ به, اذا اعتبرت أن نقاشي أو حواري معك مجادلة, هذا يعود لك,

تسالونيكي الأولى 4 : 7 لان الله لم يدعنا للنجاسة بل في القداسة,
ما تعني كلمة النجاسة في الكتاب المقدس؟ 
كلمة نجاسة في الكتاب المقدس تعني تدنيس ما هو مقدس,
•	رومية 6 : 18 و 19 و اذ اعتقتم من الخطية صرتم عبيدا للبر* 19  اتكلم انسانيا من اجل ضعف جسدكم لانه كما قدمتم اعضاءكم عبيدا للنجاسة و الاثم للاثم هكذا الان قدموا اعضاءكم عبيدا للبر للقداسة*
اعضاءكم عبيدا للنجاسة, يقابلها, اعضاءكم عبيدا للبر للقداسة, فالمقصود بالنجاسة  هو الخطيئة, والدليل واضح, لو كانت تعني النظافة, لصح التعبير اعضاءكم عبيدا للنجاسة, يقابلها, اعضاءكم عبيدا للبر للنظافة, 

•	غلاطية 5 :19 و اعمال الجسد ظاهرة التي هي زنى عهارة نجاسة دعارة
النجاسة هنا مرتبطة بالزنى والخطيئة

•	رسالة يعقوب 1 : 21 لذلك اطرحوا كل نجاسة و كثرة شر فاقبلوا بوداعة الكلمة المغروسة القادرة ان تخلص نفوسكم*
فأقبلوا بإيه؟ بوداعة الكلمة المغروسة وليس بالنظافة. 

وهنالك عدة آيات في الكتاب المقدس تتكلم عن نجاسة القلوب, الأرواح النجسة, فهل هذه الأرواح متسخة روحياً أم مادياً؟

نعود للنص المذكور, تسالونيكي الأولى 4 : 7 لان الله لم يدعنا للنجاسة (التي هي الخطيئة) بل في القداسة, يوحنا 1 : 13 الذين ولدوا ليس من دم و لا من مشيئة جسد و لا من مشيئة رجل بل من الله* 
قداسة # نجاسة
نظافة # وساخة

فقط للمعلومات:
1.	تعرف طبعاً أنك بعد غسل يديك حتى بالصابون, تجد كم هائل من البكتيريا والجراثيم تحت أظافرك وبين الأصابع, لذا معظم المطاعم تستعمل سائل يسمى بالسناتايزر sanitizer مواد لتعقيم الأيدي بحيث أنك لا تستطيع القضاء على الجراثيم بالصابون العادي, فهل هذه الأمور نجاسة أم لا؟
2.	داخل الفراش التي ننام عليها,توجد وبالملايين حشرات تسمى بالأكاريان, شبيهة بالعنكبوت, لا ترى بالعين المجردة, منها من يموت ومنها من يولد داخل فراشنا, وكلها تستعمل فراشنا كمنازل لها, وهي على ملابسنا, وحتى على أجسادنا, تقتات من اللحم الميت المتساقط من أجسامنا, كيف تستطيع التخلص منها؟
بالنسبة للمثلين في الأعلى ممكن التأكد من صحتهم, باستشارة الطبيب أو عبر الانترنت.
هل الغبار التي على حذائي نجاسة وكل ما ذكر آنفاً ليس لا علاقة له بالنجاسة؟ وهل طلب السيد المسيح خلع الحذاء قبل دخولي الهيكل؟
داخل الفراش 

 (يوحنا الاولى 2: 15-16) لا تحبوا العالم و لا الاشياء التي في العالم ان احب احد العالم فليست فيه محبة الاب* 16  لان كل ما في العالم شهوة الجسد و شهوة العيون و تعظم المعيشة ليس من الاب بل من العالم*

الكلام في هذا النص يتكلم عن شهوة الجسد بأنه ليس من الآب بل من العالم, ولا علاقة له البتة في خلع الحذاء أو النظافة, وكي لا أفهم خطأ, أنا لست ضد النظافة, هاهاها, عفواً هذه ضحكة عفوية وليست استهتاراً, ولكنني أتكلم عن الطهارة "طهارة الروح, نظافة القلب" التي هي أسمى من الجسد,  بدليل الآية يوحنا 6 :  63 الروح هو الذي يحيي اما الجسد فلا يفيد شيئا, الكلام الذي اكلمكم به هو روح و حياة

)(بطرس الاولى 3: 4  بل انسان القلب الخفي في العديمة الفساد زينة الروح الوديع الهادئ الذي هو قدام الله كثير الثمن

الرسول بطرس يتكلم عن فساد القلب, فما علاقة ذلك بالموضوع؟ وهل يمكن غسل القلب؟ كلامك صدق عزيزي هوذا عين العقل, الطهارة تعني النظافة الداخلية, 
 تيموثاوس الأولى 1 :5  و اما غاية الوصية فهي المحبة من قلب طاهر و ضمير صالح و ايمان بلا رياء,
بطرس الأولى 1 :22 طهروا نفوسكم في طاعة الحق بالروح للمحبة الاخوية العديمة الرياء فاحبوا بعضكم بعضا من قلب طاهر بشدة,
يوحنا 3  :6-8 المولود من الجسد جسد هو و المولود من الروح هو روح* 7  لا تتعجب اني قلت لك ينبغي ان تولدوا من فوق* 8  الريح تهب حيث تشاء و تسمع صوتها لكنك لا تعلم من اين تاتي و لا الى اين تذهب هكذا كل من ولد من الروح*
هذا كلام السيد المسيح لنيقوديموس, يثبت بدليل قاطع أن الله يريد طهارة القلب المطلقة لشعبه, حتى الشهوة زنى,   متى 5 :28 و اما انا فاقول لكم ان كل من ينظر الى امراة ليشتهيها فقد زنى بها في قلبه*,

يوحنا 13 :8-10    قال له بطرس لن تغسل رجلي ابدا اجابه يسوع ان كنت لا اغسلك فليس لك معي نصيب* 9  قال له سمعان بطرس يا سيد ليس رجلي فقط بل ايضا يدي و راسي* 10  قال له يسوع الذي قد اغتسل ليس له حاجة الا الى غسل رجليه بل هو طاهر كله و انتم طاهرون و لكن ليس كلكم*
هذا كان قبل عيد الفصح العدد 1 من الاصحاح نفسه, قام السيد المسيح بغسل أرجل تلاميذه العدد 5, رفض بطرس غسل السيد المسيح لرجليه, كونه يعرفه حق المعرفة وسبق أن شهد له, "متى 16 :16 فاجاب سمعان بطرس و قال انت هو المسيح ابن الله الحي ", يعلن السيد المسيح أنه قد تم غسل التلاميذ روحياً, أفسس 5 : 26-27 لكي يقدسها مطهرا اياها بغسل الماء بالكلمة* 27  لكي يحضرها لنفسه كنيسة مجيدة لا دنس فيها و لا غضن او شيء من مثل ذلك بل تكون مقدسة و بلا عيب*, أما بالنسبة الى عبارة و انتم طاهرون و لكن ليس كلكم*, لماذا ليس كلهم؟ مع العلم أنه غسل أرجل التلاميذ كافة! لكن ان نقرأ العدد 11 لانه عرف مسلمه لذلك قال لستم كلكم طاهرين* اذن الطهارة تتضمن نقاوة الروح حسب الكتاب المقدس.

مرقس 7 : 1-15 و اجتمع اليه الفريسيون و قوم من الكتبة قادمين من اورشليم* 2  و لما راوا بعضا من تلاميذه ياكلون خبزا بايد دنسة اي غير مغسولة لاموا* 3  لان الفريسيين و كل اليهود ان لم يغسلوا ايديهم باعتناء لا ياكلون متمسكين بتقليد الشيوخ* 4  و من السوق ان لم يغتسلوا لا ياكلون و اشياء اخرى كثيرة تسلموها للتمسك بها من غسل كؤوس و اباريق و انية نحاس و اسرة* 5  ثم ساله الفريسيون و الكتبة لماذا لا يسلك تلاميذك حسب تقليد الشيوخ بل ياكلون خبزا بايد غير مغسولة* 6  فاجاب و قال لهم حسنا تنبا اشعياء عنكم انتم المرائين كما هو مكتوب هذا الشعب يكرمني بشفتيه و اما قلبه فمبتعد عني بعيدا* 7  و باطلا يعبدونني و هم يعلمون تعاليم هي وصايا الناس* 8  لانكم تركتم وصية الله و تتمسكون بتقليد الناس غسل الاباريق و الكؤوس و امورا اخر كثيرة مثل هذه تفعلون* 9  ثم قال لهم حسنا رفضتم وصية الله لتحفظوا تقليدكم* 10  لان موسى قال اكرم اباك و امك و من يشتم ابا او اما فليمت موتا* 11  و اما انتم فتقولون ان قال انسان لابيه او امه قربان اي هدية هو الذي تنتفع به مني* 12  فلا تدعونه في ما بعد يفعل شيئا لابيه او امه* 13  مبطلين كلام الله بتقليدكم الذي سلمتموه و امورا كثيرة مثل هذه تفعلون* 14  ثم دعا كل الجمع و قال لهم اسمعوا مني كلكم و افهموا* 15  ليس شيء من خارج الانسان اذا دخل فيه يقدر ان ينجسه لكن الاشياء التي تخرج منه هي التي تنجس الانسان*

كانت تقاليد اليهود كثيرة ومنها ما ورد في الأعلى, وكانت تقاليدهم غريبة نوعا ما, مثلاً: عدم فعل أي شيء يوم السبت حتى الشفاء أو الطبابة, يموت المريض اذ كان يوم سبت ولا يجوز مساعدته, متى 12 :11 لاحظ  يقول لهم السيد المسيح:"... كما هو مكتوب هذا الشعب يكرمني بشفتيه واما قلبه فمبتعد عني بعيدا " فالمقصود من الغسل هو غسل قلوبنا قبل أجسامنا.

رومية 8 :4- 8 لكي يتم حكم الناموس فينا نحن السالكين ليس حسب الجسد بل حسب الروح* 5  فان الذين هم حسب الجسد فبما للجسد يهتمون و لكن الذين حسب الروح فبما للروح* 6  لان اهتمام الجسد هو موت و لكن اهتمام الروح هو حياة و سلام* 7  لان اهتمام الجسد هو عداوة لله اذ ليس هو خاضعا لناموس الله لانه ايضا لا يستطيع* 8  فالذين هم في الجسد لا يستطيعون ان يرضوا الله*
لاحظ هنا أيضاً الفرق بين حياة الجسد وحياة الروح, 

متى 18: 7 ويل للعالم من العثرات فلا بد ان تاتي العثرات و لكن ويل لذلك الانسان الذي به تاتي العثرة
بصراحة لن أفهم ما قصدك في طرح هذه الآية!

العبرانين 13: 4  ليكن الزواج مكرما عند كل واحد و المضجع غير نجس و اما العاهرون و الزناة فسيدينهم الله
هنا يتكلم عن العلاقة بين الرجل وامرأته, والمضجع النجس ليس بمعنى المتسخ غبارأ, بل المتسخ بالزنى والعهر, تكوين 2 :24 لذلك يترك الرجل اباه و امه و يلتصق بامراته و يكونان جسدا واحدا*, يعني, لطالما أنت تحترم جسدك ولا تهينه, فزوجتك هي جزء من هذا الجسد عليك احترام جسدها, و المضجع غير نجس, يعني يجب أن تكون العلاقة الجنسية طاهرة بين الرجل وامرأته علاقة هدفها تطبيق قصد الله "تكوين 9 :1 و بارك الله نوحا و بنيه و قال لهم اثمروا و اكثروا و املاوا الارض*", وليس لاشباع شهوات الجسد والزنى. 

(((اقول لك اذا ذهبت لتزور ظابط برتبة لواء فى بيته لقضاء طلب لك مثلا هل ستدخل بحذائك ام انك ستخلعه اعتقد انه لا يجرؤ احد على الدخول بحذائه وقتها كل شخص من نفسه سيخلع حذائه راضيا وجائز رغم انفه فما بالنا بمن ذاهب الى الله فى بيته لقضاء اهم طلب له فى الحياه الذى خلق من اجله وهو العباده))).
هذا كلام غير صحيح كونه لا ينطبق في كل الدول, كلبنان, فرنسا, أميركا,  وغيرها من الدول. فهذه تقاليد يا عزيزي, حسب بيئة البلد الذي تتكلم عنه.
سلام رب المجد معكم.


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (25 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شبهة جديدة من مسلم !!!!*

الأخ الفاضل / نصر الله 
+++ المعصية ليست عملاً شيطانياً مجرداً ، بل إنها عمل مشترك بين الشيطان والإنسان ، فالشيطان يعرض وساوسه ، فيقبلها الشيطان أو يرفض .
+++ والخطية القهرية ، هى أن الإنسان يجد نفسه عاجزاً عن مقاومة إغراء الشيطان ، وهو ما نسميه بتسلُّط الشيطان . + والخلاص من هذا التسلُّط الشيطانى ، لانناله  إلاَّ  بالمعمودية ، ولكننا نفقده إن رجعنا للخطية بإختيارنا ، مع بقاء فرصة لعودتها ، بالتوبة الكاملة والإعتراف الصادق  ، فيعيد الله نعمته ، فى الوقت الذى يراه مناسباً .
++++ أمَّا عن الضمير الإنسانى ، فإننا نؤمن به  ، ولكن الشيطان يخدع ضمير الإنسان ، بالخلط بين الخير والشر ، وبالخداع بمظاهر التقوى الكاذبة  ، فيعمى الضمير ، حتى أن بعض الناس ، يسمح ضميرهم بأن يقتلوا ويكذبوا ويزنوا ، بحجج يهيئها لهم الشيطان ، كما لو كانت سماحات من الإله القدوس .
++++ فعمل الروح القدس – فى ضمير الإنسان – هو تصحيح معاييره ، وجعله حسَّاساً كمثل ميزان الذهب ، فيبكت الإنسان على كل خطية ، ويجعله لا ينساق  وراء الشيطان التى تعمى الضمير .
+++++ ولكننا بذلك لسنا معصومين من الخطأ  ومن الخطية ، بل إننا فى مرحلة جهاد مستمرة ، لنقبل مشورة الله الصالحة ، ونرفض مشورة الشيطان التى تسهل الخطية وتدعونا للتهاون ، ولو فى الأمور البسيطة ، لكى يفتح  بها باباً  له  ، للعودة للسيطرة على الإنسان  .
- - - - - - - - ---- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -- - - - - - - --  - -- - -- - -
++++ لى ملحوظة خارج الموضوع ، هو مقولتك فى إلقاء السلام ، فإنها تعبر عن روح متغطرسة مستعلية ، مما أنئ به عنك .
+++ والحقيقة أن ذلك لا يسبب لى أى شعور سلبى ، لأننى لست مصلح الكون ، ولكننى أقول ذلك كمجرد نصيحة مخلصة لشخص أتعامل معه بأمانة .


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (25 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شبهة جديدة من مسلم !!!!*

الأخ الفاضل / نصر الله
+++ عندما نتكلم عن خلع الحذاء ، فإننا لا نقول بذلك كأنه مرتبط بالنجاسة والطهارة ،لا ، بل فقط من باب الإحترام .
+++ النجاسة هى الخطية ، والحذاء ليس فيه خطية ، لأنه مادة خام لا تقدر أن تفعل من ذاتها شيئاً .
++++ كما أننا لا نقصد – بالطهارة --  التطهير من الميكروبات ، التى قد يحملها الحذاء ،  لان الجو كله مملوء بالميكروبات ، بلا إستثناء ولا سنتيمتر مكعب واحد ، إلاَّ فى غرف العمليات المعقمة ، فهل سنعيش فى غرفة عمليات ، لكى نصلى !! . ++ ولو كانت مشكلة الحذاء هى عدم نظافته ، لكانت أحذية الأثرياء ---- الذين لا يلمسون الأرض بأحذيتهم  ، بل ينتقلون من السيارة إلى الأرض المفروشة بالديباج --- هى أطهر من أقدام الفقراء !!!!. ++ لا ياسيدى الفاضل ، بل إن المهم هو تطهير القلب والحواس .
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
الأخ الفاضل / نصر الله 
+++ بخصوص الصوم ، فكما ذكرت لسيادتك ، أن الصوم -- عندنا – يجب أن يكون بالإنقطاع التام عن الأكل والشرب ، وحتى عن مضمضة الفم ، لأن الماء يتسرب للجهاز الهضمى ، كما أن الماء يـُمتص فعلاً فى الفم ، مما يعتبر تناقضاً مع الهدف من الصوم . ++ ثم بعد فترة الصوم الإنقطاعى ، نأكل الأطعمة المتقشفة  . ++ كما أن الحياة الزوجية تؤجل بموافقة الطرفين للتفرغ للصوم والصلاة ( ونفس الأمر كان عندكم أولاً ولكن تم إلغاءه لاحقاً )
+++++ وطعام الإنسان – منذ آدم – كان نباتياً فقط ، ولم يصرَّح لهم الله بأكل اللحوم – بجميع أنواعها بلا إستثناء -- إلاَّ بعد الطوفان .
++++ ومعذرة عن كونى أتكلم كلاماً مختصراً جداً ، لأن الكلام المفصل ، والموثق بشواهد الآيات ( مع أنى أفضله) يحتاج لمساحة كبيرة جداً .


----------



## georgesal001 (25 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شبهة جديدة من مسلم !!!!*

*بارككم الله,

يسوع ملك الملوك, مجداً هللويا,*


----------



## nasr allah (25 أبريل 2008)

*شكر لكل الاساتذه الكرام*

شكرا لكل الاساتذه الافاضل الذين يواصلون معى الحوار والنقاش فقد وصلنا فى نقاشنا الى حد لا بأس به من الاستبيان واجتزنا نقاط اخرى هذا فعلا جيد جدا وسياتى دور التعقيبات على الردود الكريمه ولكن دعونا اكمل التعليق على باقى النقاط لكى لا نجد انفسنا فى النهايه ننقاش نقطه واحده او اثنين فقد علقت الى الان على ثلاث نقاط يتبقى اربعه لاكملهم ثم نعيد النظر فى تعقيباتكم الكريمه ولكم جزيل الشكر لاتساع صدوركم فى الحوار .....

اللهم أرنا الحق حقا وأرزقنا أتباعه وأرنا الباطل باطلا وارزقنا اجتنابه أخر دعوانا ان الحمد لله رب العالمين....


----------



## zeeman (25 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شبهة جديدة من مسلم !!!!*

أولا 
أحب أسال لما الاب والابن والروح القدس ذى ما أنتوا بتقولوا فى بعض الاحيان أنه تعبير ليس تشخيصى 
ماشى  طيب ليه ما بتقولوش بقى بسم الله وخلاص ؟

لما تتكلم على ان أرتباط الاسلام بالارهاب فى الفكر الاوروبى فده بسبب الاعلام
وهوفققك
بس أشرحلى لو سمحت اللى بيعمله الاخوه المحبيين الطيبين الكويسين المسيحيين الامريكان والبريطان بالاطفال أه نسيت أسال هيه ديه بقى المحبه؟

وعموما ماشى 
أخر سوال علشان مطولشى عليكوا 

لما أدى المتمسلمين فلوس وشقه ووحده علشان يتنصر ده داخل الدين المسيحى حبا فى الفلوس والنساء ولا حبا فى الكنيسه وشويه محبه؟
وفى الاخر 
عايز رد مقنع مش رد مايع وكلام عايم
:66:


----------



## اغريغوريوس (26 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شبهة جديدة من مسلم !!!!*




> أولا
> أحب أسال لما الاب والابن والروح القدس ذى ما أنتوا بتقولوا فى بعض الاحيان أنه تعبير ليس تشخيصى
> ماشى طيب ليه ما بتقولوش بقى بسم الله وخلاص ؟​



*سؤال حلو اوي حبيبي المسلم طيب


لما بتقولو بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

لية مقلتش الله وسكت 

لية زكرت صفاتة انو 

رحمن ورحيم *
حول الثالوث خاص للأخ My Rock فقط


شرح التثليث والتوحيد بصورة مبسطة 


> لما تتكلم على ان أرتباط الاسلام بالارهاب فى الفكر الاوروبى فده بسبب الاعلام
> وهوفققك



*يا ريت متتكلمش عن الاسلام روح المنتدي الاسلامي واعرف كويس هل مرتبط بالاعلام او مرتبط بالدين والجهاد*




> س أشرحلى لو سمحت اللى بيعمله الاخوه المحبيين الطيبين الكويسين المسيحيين الامريكان والبريطان بالاطفال أه نسيت أسال هيه ديه بقى المحبه؟




*لية هو انت شيفهم رفعين الانجيل وبيقولو الله اكبر الله اكبر وبيدبحو  يا اخ هل هذة حرب باسم المسيح والمسيحية بالطبع لا والف لا فنتحدي ونتحدي بان المسيحية تقول او تامر بقتل النفس الانسانية اقرا العهد الجديد قبل الكلام *



> وعموما ماشى
> أخر سوال علشان مطولشى عليكوا
> 
> لما أدى المتمسلمين فلوس وشقه ووحده علشان يتنصر ده داخل الدين المسيحى حبا فى الفلوس والنساء ولا حبا فى الكنيسه وشويه محبه؟
> ...




*رد مايع ؟   هل هذا اسلوب لباحث علي العموم مش راضي اقلك انو محمد هو الي كان كدة تعال القسم الاسلامي وهديك لاحاديث يلي نكمل اي فلوس 

يا اخي اخوتنا المنتصرون يخسرون كل شئ وحتي تصل الي ان يخسرو حياتهم من اجل المسيح 

طبقا للحاديث الصحيح من بدل دينة فاقتلوة وواضح اني الاخ من مصر انت مسمعتش عن المرتدين وخانت الديانة  وكلهم قالو انهم دخلو الاسلام علشان الفلوس برضة ورجعو تاني 
ثم تتكلم بدون دليل هات دليل بهذا ويا ريت تتكلم في سياق الموضوع*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (26 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شبهة جديدة من مسلم !!!!*

الأخ الفاضل /  zeeman 
+++ هل سيادتك تعرف حالة واحدة ، دخلت المسيحية ، طمعاً فى المال ، أو بسبب السقوط فى النجاسة ؟؟
+++  بأمانة ، هل تعرف حالة واحدة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
+++ يا سيدى الفاضل ، هذا نوع من الإسقاط ، فلا تنساق لمن يقولونه ، بل إبحث بنفسك ، لأن الله أعطاك عقلاً ، وسيحاسبك عليه .


----------



## zeeman (26 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شبهة جديدة من مسلم !!!!*

شكرا  
على الرد اللى مجوبشى على أى سوال من اللى أنا سالته 
ليه؟
هقولك
لما بنقول" بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم " الرحمن  الرحيم صفتان ولكن الابن  مش صفه وعلشان أقنع ولونك مش هتتقتنع بس برده أقرأ
حرف الواو اللى موجود عندكم بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس الابن مش صفه ده أسم "شخص تانى " ليه علشان معطوف على اسم 
أما الرحمن الرحيم  أعربها وهتعرف هيه أيه وبالمره أعرب الاب والابن والروح القدس ومتقولشى ليه أحنا مش فى حصه نحو لان ده هيدل على أنك مش واسع الافق
ثانيا
بخصوص الدليل ده حاجه مش محتاجه كلام ليه
علشان ممكن أجيبلك برده أى شريط فيديو عليه واحد أسلم وهقولك ده الدليل بس ده مش حل علشان أنت برده ممكن تدخل وتعمل نفس اللى عملته بالظبط وأنا مش بحب كده لان ده دين مش لعبه علشان كده أستفتى قلبك بجد
وأخيرا وليس باخرا ستنى ردى التانى عليك
كنت هنسى 
ثالثا
بخصوص أن سيدى وحبيبى وقائدى وقره عينى حبيبى رسول الله كان بيتكلم كلام مايع على حد وصفك العنيف 
فان 
الرسول لا ينطق عن الهوى ان هو الا وحى يوحى
وتعاله معايه لما فرقتين يلعبوا كوره بيجيبوا حكم محايد فلا تقولى أقرا من كتاب كذا أو كذا بس لو أنا قلتلك أقرا كتاب أفضل 100 شخصيه فى التاريخ لكاتب أوروبى ليس بالمسلم ممكن تغير رأيك
كما أنى لا أستطيه أن أتكلم عن نبى الله عيسى "عليه السلام" وأقول أنه كان بيتكلم كلام مايع لانه نبى من عند الله ولو أنا أتجننت وقولتها فانى هنا أكون قد كفرت بالله "العياذ بالله"
صلى الله على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
اللهم أهدنا الى صراطك المستقيم
على فكره أنا مستنى ردى التانى عليك


----------



## zeeman (26 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شبهة جديدة من مسلم !!!!*

شكرا يا أحمد أحب نكون أصدقاء بجد
أنت كلامك صح
الله يخليك شارك على طول


----------



## nasr allah (26 أبريل 2008)

*نقطة نظام للمره الثانيه لكل من يؤمن بالحوار وله حجه قويه*

السلام على من اتبع الهدى ثم اما بعد

ايها الاساتذه الاعزاء مضطر لان اقف وقفه ثانيه واقول نقطة نظام لماذا نقطة نظام:-
لهذه الاسباب 
تم مسح ردى على النقطه رقم اربعه وهى عن ادلة تحريف الكتاب المقدس من الكتاب المقدس نفسه ودليل قاطع بان الله ليس هو المسيح ايضا من الكتاب المقدس  !!!؟
فى اول مشاركه لى فى هذا الموضوع قولت نقطة نظام قولت لنتحاور ولا نتراشق بالسباب 
وقولت من كان يرى ان لديه حجه قويه تثبت ما يقول فليكن الحوار واذا كانت حجتكم مسح مشاركاتى و وقف عضويتى اذا فلتكن لكم حجتكم ايضا !!
وها انتم الان تمسحوا مشاركتى فى الرد على النقطه رقم اربعه ... هل اعتبر هذا هو ردكم على هذه النقطه ؟؟
اذا كان هذا ردكم اذا فقد وصلنا للنقطه الفيصل فى الحوار ...
اما عن الاستاذ مكرم وهو شخص عزيز عليا انا شخصيا كونه يترفع فى اغلب مواضيعه عن الشتائم ويتناقش بالعقل ويحاول شرح دينه بطريقه مهذبه  فيحزنى انك يا مكرم تأخد اسلوبى فى السلام على انه غطرسه 
ولكن ماذا فيه ؟؟؟ انا اقول السلام على من اتبع الهدى ... بمعنى انى القى السلام على كل من يتبع هدى الله هل تظن يا مكرم انك تتبع الهدى ام لا .. اعتقد انك تعتقد ذلك ... والمسلم يعتقد ايضا ذلك ..... فما فيها  ومع ذلك نرى على النقيض قذف وسب بافظع الالفاظ للمسلين والاسلام ولرسوله  فى حين لم يحرك احد منكم ساكنا ويحذف الاساءه  ومع ذلك زعلت انت عشان بقول السلام على من اتبع الهدى 
ومع ذلك اذا كانت اغضبتك او اغضبت اى من المتحاورين فاقولها الان  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ومغفرة واحسان اللهم امين يا رب العالمين  
ولكن ضع نفسك مكانى كمسلم فى ما نوصف به هنا داخل المنتدى فان كان يرضيكم فلا باس

ولا تنسوا اخوتى انت تبلغونى هل اكمل ردى ام انه سيحذف للمره الثانيه ...
وفى النهايه اقول لكل المتحاورين الان ان كانت ستحذف مشاركاتى الان فاذا قد انتهى الحوار ولكم التقدير بمن كان له الحجه على الاخر .... الا اذا وضعتم هنا رساله اكمل يا نصر الله نحن اهلا لان نرد عليك ونضحض حججك ...


----------



## الحوت (26 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: نقطة نظام للمره الثانيه لكل من يؤمن بالحوار وله حجه قويه*



nasr allah قال:


> تم مسح ردى على النقطه رقم اربعه وهى عن ادلة تحريف الكتاب المقدس من الكتاب المقدس نفسه



*شوف حبيبي سوف ارد بكلمة واحده قالها لي واحد شيعي في حواري معه في منتديات ياحسين قديما حينما اتيت له باجازة من الكذاب حفص الذي يستشهد بها السنة لصحة القران ..

قال :

( إن الإستدلال على سلامة وثيقة ما بنفس الوثيقة هو ضرب من الحماقة والغباء ..

كما أن الإستدلال على سلامة القرآن من التحريف بنفس آيات القرآن هو ضرب من الحماقة والجهل أيضا ..

طبعا كلامي لن يعيه إلا العقلاء )

فيا ريت تفهم هاتين الكلمتين الذي قالهم الشيعي وتتعظ منه ..

وطبعا الشيعه لا يعترفون بالقران الموجود الان بل انهم يقبلونة مؤقتا لحين ظهور المهدي ومعه القران الحقيقي ..!!!

الداعي لك بالاستقرار النفسي
الحوت :59:*


----------



## georgesal001 (26 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شبهة جديدة من مسلم !!!!*



zeeman قال:


> شكرا
> على الرد اللى مجوبشى على أى سوال من اللى أنا سالته
> ليه؟
> هقولك
> ...





*سلام ونعمة,*
أحب أسال لما الاب والابن والروح القدس ذى ما أنتوا بتقولوا فى بعض الاحيان أنه تعبير ليس تشخيصى 
ماشى طيب ليه ما بتقولوش بقى بسم الله وخلاص ؟
لن أوجع قلبي بالرد عليك, لك يا ابني تسألنا عن عقيدتنا بوحدانية الله وترفضها, تعود في نص آخر وتقر بها, مثلاً: ((((لما بنقول" بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم " الرحمن الرحيم صفتان ولكن الابن مش صفه وعلشان أقنع ولونك مش هتتقتنع بس برده أقرأ
حرف الواو اللى موجود عندكم بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس الابن مش صفه ده أسم "شخص تانى " ليه علشان معطوف على اسم 
أما الرحمن الرحيم أعربها وهتعرف هيه أيه وبالمره أعرب الاب والابن والروح القدس ومتقولشى ليه أحنا مش فى حصه نحو لان ده هيدل على أنك مش واسع الافق)))), *تقول له اعربها؟؟؟ لك اعربها؟؟* وانت لا تعرف معنى الاعراب, واو العطف أتت للتمييز بين الأقانيم, بحيث أن الجملة بدأت ب(عمدوهم) التي هي فعل أمر, واقرأ يا أعمى (أقصد روحياً وليس للاهانة) (باسم) وليس باسماء للدلالة على الوحدة الجوهرية (الآب) الله الآب (و) واو العطف للتمييز بين الأشخاص (لن أقول أقانيم لأنك لم ولن تفهمها) الخ الخ الخ... بعدين كلمة الابن اسم؟, شو بتعني فيا؟ ليش الصفة ما بتنعطف على الواو؟ الابن مش اسم وبتفسر ليش؟ وبتفسر غلط كمان؟ 
لك تتكلم عن الاعراب وما بتعرف تحكي عربي, اذا ثقافتك صيني الأفضل شارك بمنتدى صيني, لك عربي, يا استاذي رجاء خاص لا تترجم كلامك الى لغة غربية وتعرضه على النت, دخيلك بتجرصنا! دي تبقى فضيحة, كفانا فضايح مع الغرب!
نصيحة من أخ لأخوه, حاجة ما بتفهمش فيها اسأل ولا تجرب تختلق أفكار.
*سلام المسيح*


----------



## georgesal001 (26 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شبهة جديدة من مسلم !!!!*



zeeman قال:


> شكرا
> على الرد اللى مجوبشى على أى سوال من اللى أنا سالته
> ليه؟
> هقولك
> ...


----------



## nasr allah (26 أبريل 2008)

*ردا على الحوت*

يا سيد حوت بقولهالك للمره العشرين انت ليك  سابقه معايا فى موضوع تفتيش البابا شنوده وردك فيه عن عن غير علم وباقى الاساتذه الكرام فى المنتدى طلعوا اذكى من سيادتك ومردوش على الموضوع انت بقى اتسرعت وروحت قايل اى كلام تانى يوم الكنيسه كذبت كلامك ...
ودلوقتى جاى تستشهد بكلام واحد شيعى وبتستشهد بيه وانت كنت اصلا بتحاوره طب ازاى هل انت مقتنع بما قاله لك لكى تاتى الان وتستشهد بيه !!؟
ثم ان الاخوه الشيعه عافاهم الله يعنى بندعوا الله ان يردهم للطريق القويم ردا جميلا يعنى وده دليل على ان المسلمون مش بيماروا يعنى مش عشان مسلم زيى وبيعمل غلط اسكت عليه لا طالما انت بتحيد عن الطريق سواء كنت مسلم او لا لازم اقول انك انت بتيحد مش انافق ويا اخى بدعوك بالمره تشوف حوارتنا مع الشيعه فى منتدى شيعة مصر  وبنحاول بردو نقرب المذاهب الى حد ما عشان متبقاش الفجوه واسعه بين السنى والشيعى  لان هما يعنى بنلاقى منهم من يسب بعض الصحابه او ... او .....  دا كمان للاسف يعنى فى مواضع فى القران بيفسروها غلط راجع كلام  المرجع الشيعى حسن شحاته يا اخى على الباحث وكيف يفسر الايه الكريمه رقم اربعه فى سورة الزخرف وللاسف انه مصرى وللاسف تانى انه خريج شريعه ولكن ان الله يهدى من يشاء ويضل من يشاء  فلا اقبل انك انت تيجى تقولى واحد شيعى قالى لما يبقوا هما بيمثلوا السنه نبقى نشوف هما بيقولوا ايه  ثم لماذا لا احج الوثيقه باصلها هى  اذا كانت بتناقض بعضها  ....واكرر اذا كان لديكم رد على محاورتى واثبات تناقض الكتاب المقدس  واثبات نفى المسيح انه هو الله من الكتاب المقدس ابلغونى لكى نكمل جميع النقاط ..... اما اذا كانت الحجه الوحيده لديكم مسح المشاركات ... اذا فلكم حجتكم ايضا ... واشهدوا بأنا مسلمون ... اللهم ارنا الحق حقا وارزقنا اتباعه وارنا الباطل باطل وارزقنا اجتنابه واخر دعوانا ان الحمد لله رب العالمين... فما كان من توفيق فى ردودى فمن الله وما كان من اساءه فمن نفسى واستغفر الله العلى العظيم والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## الحوت (26 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ردا على الحوت*



nasr allah قال:


> يا سيد حوت بقولهالك للمره العشرين انت ليك  سابقه معايا فى موضوع تفتيش البابا شنوده وردك فيه عن عن غير علم وباقى الاساتذه الكرام فى المنتدى طلعوا اذكى من سيادتك ومردوش على الموضوع انت بقى اتسرعت وروحت قايل اى كلام تانى يوم الكنيسه كذبت كلامك ...
> ودلوقتى جاى تستشهد بكلام واحد شيعى وبتستشهد بيه وانت كنت اصلا بتحاوره طب ازاى هل انت مقتنع بما قاله لك لكى تاتى الان وتستشهد بيه !!؟
> ثم ان الاخوه الشيعه عافاهم الله يعنى بندعوا الله ان يردهم للطريق القويم ردا جميلا يعنى وده دليل على ان المسلمون مش بيماروا يعنى مش عشان مسلم زيى وبيعمل غلط اسكت عليه لا طالما انت بتحيد عن الطريق سواء كنت مسلم او لا لازم اقول انك انت بتيحد مش انافق ويا اخى بدعوك بالمره تشوف حوارتنا مع الشيعه فى منتدى شيعة مصر  وبنحاول بردو نقرب المذاهب الى حد ما عشان متبقاش الفجوه واسعه بين السنى والشيعى  لان هما يعنى بنلاقى منهم من يسب بعض الصحابه او ... او .....  دا كمان للاسف يعنى فى مواضع فى القران بيفسروها غلط راجع كلام  المرجع الشيعى حسن شحاته يا اخى على الباحث وكيف يفسر الايه الكريمه رقم اربعه فى سورة الزخرف وللاسف انه مصرى وللاسف تانى انه خريج شريعه ولكن ان الله يهدى من يشاء ويضل من يشاء  فلا اقبل انك انت تيجى تقولى واحد شيعى قالى لما يبقوا هما بيمثلوا السنه نبقى نشوف هما بيقولوا ايه  ثم لماذا لا احج الوثيقه باصلها هى  اذا كانت بتناقض بعضها  ....واكرر اذا كان لديكم رد على محاورتى واثبات تناقض الكتاب المقدس  واثبات نفى المسيح انه هو الله من الكتاب المقدس ابلغونى لكى نكمل جميع النقاط ..... اما اذا كانت الحجه الوحيده لديكم مسح المشاركات ... اذا فلكم حجتكم ايضا ... واشهدوا بأنا مسلمون ... اللهم ارنا الحق حقا وارزقنا اتباعه وارنا الباطل باطل وارزقنا اجتنابه واخر دعوانا ان الحمد لله رب العالمين... فما كان من توفيق فى ردودى فمن الله وما كان من اساءه فمن نفسى واستغفر الله العلى العظيم والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله



:new6::new6::new6:
*
ربنا ما يحرمكم من الكذب ابدا  :smile02

ربنا يشفى بس :59:*


----------



## nasr allah (26 أبريل 2008)

*ردا على اساءة الحوت*

لن ارد الشتيمه بشتيمه ولكن كما علمنى دينى .... ربنا يهدينى ويهديك  اللهم امين يا رب العالمين ....
وربنا شاهد مين الصادق فينا عشان انت عارف ان كل اللى قولته صدق انت مش مكسوف بالله عليك !!!


----------



## الحوت (26 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ردا على اساءة الحوت*



nasr allah قال:


> لن ارد الشتيمه بشتيمه ولكن كما علمنى دينى .... ربنا يهدينى ويهديك  اللهم امين يا رب العالمين ....
> وربنا شاهد مين الصادق فينا عشان انت عارف ان كل اللى قولته صدق انت مش مكسوف بالله عليك !!!


*
هي فين الشتمية بس :spor2:

بعدين انت متأكد ان دينك هيك علمك بان لا ترد الشتمية بشتمية ..!!!!!

اللات يرحم من كان يدعو لمقابلة الشتيمة بشتيمة قائلا :

( سب من سبك يا هبار ) :new6:*


----------



## nasr allah (26 أبريل 2008)

لا اله الا الله .... يا ابنى انت عمال تنكر اللى حصل فى موضوع البابا شنوده وتقول انى كداب بس بجد انت ماتستهلش الوقت اللى الواحد بيرد فيه عليك حتى لو كان نص دقيقه واشكرك بجد لانك بينت نفسك قدامى ايه الحلاوه دى  برافو حقيقى انا بدعو كل الاخوه اللى فى المنتدى هنا نحتفل فى اى يوم كلنا مع بعض بجمال وحلاوة وعذب كلام السيد حوت وصدقه صدقه الجميل حقيقى والتورته والجاتو على حسابى يا عم .... و وعد منى بقى  انى هاديك الفرصه واسيبك تشتم وتقول عليا كذاب وتقول كل اللى انت عايزه من غير ما ازعجك ولا ارد عليك  ......


----------



## اغريغوريوس (26 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شبهة جديدة من مسلم !!!!*



> شكرا
> على الرد اللى مجوبشى على أى سوال من اللى أنا سالته​



*بجد العفو علي الجدل وقلت العلم والفهم *




> لما بنقول" بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم " الرحمن الرحيم صفتان ولكن الابن مش صفه وعلشان أقنع ولونك مش هتتقتنع بس برده أقرأ
> حرف الواو اللى موجود عندكم بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس الابن مش صفه ده أسم "شخص تانى " ليه علشان معطوف على اسم
> أما الرحمن الرحيم أعربها وهتعرف هيه أيه وبالمره أعرب الاب والابن والروح القدس ومتقولشى ليه أحنا مش فى حصه نحو لان ده هيدل على أنك مش واسع الافق



*يا اخ انا طول عمري شاطر جدا في اللغة العربية ممكن اديك دروس في النحو ودايما كنت بجيب الدرجات النهائية في العربي 


الرد علي 

مثلث متشاوي الاضلاع 


اب=ب ج=ج د = المثلث ا ب ج

صح 

هل نقول نيجي نسمي المثلث نقول 
اب ب  ج    ج  د  
هتفهم اية 

لكن لو قلتلك 

اب و ب ج و ج  د 


اظن وضحت الفكرة وبلاش جهل


وخدو الحكمة الاسلامية الي بتقول من قال لا اعرف فقد افتي *




> ثانيا
> 
> 
> > بخصوص الدليل ده حاجه مش محتاجه كلام ليه
> ...


----------



## اغريغوريوس (26 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شبهة جديدة من مسلم !!!!*

*مال البابا شنودة في الموضوع اية مالكم مش لاقين ردود علي الموضوع تطرقون كل حبة لموضوع اخر *


----------



## الحوت (26 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شبهة جديدة من مسلم !!!!*



اغريغوريوس قال:


> *مال البابا شنودة في الموضوع اية مالكم مش لاقين ردود علي الموضوع تطرقون كل حبة لموضوع اخر *


*
معلش ما هذه طبيعة المسلم تكلمة في موضوع يرد عليك في موضوع ثاني :t33:*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (26 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شبهة جديدة من مسلم !!!!*

++ الإخوة الأحباء جميعاً ، أين السؤال ؟ فإن المواضيع تشابكت ، حتى ضاع السؤال .
++ فرجاء تحديده ، ولكم جميعاً جزيل الشكر مقدماً .


----------



## georgesal001 (27 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: نقطة نظام للمره الثانيه لكل من يؤمن بالحوار وله حجه قويه*



nasr allah قال:


> السلام على من اتبع الهدى ثم اما بعد
> 
> ايها الاساتذه الاعزاء مضطر لان اقف وقفه ثانيه واقول نقطة نظام لماذا نقطة نظام:-
> لهذه الاسباب
> ...





*سلام المسيح*

(ودليل قاطع بان الله ليس هو المسيح ايضا من الكتاب المقدس !!!؟)

	كلام غير دقيق, ولا يوجد استشهادات!!! 

فى اول مشاركه لى فى هذا الموضوع قولت نقطة نظام قولت لنتحاور ولا نتراشق بالسباب 
وقولت من كان يرى ان لديه حجه قويه تثبت ما يقول فليكن الحوار واذا كانت حجتكم مسح مشاركاتى و وقف عضويتى اذا فلتكن لكم حجتكم ايضا !!

	أعتقد أن هذا المنتدى موجود للرد, واذ تنظر لأعلى الصفحة تجد عنوان بالخط العريض الرد على الشبهات. بالنسبة للسباب, لن أقول لك المثل الذي وجهته لي كوني لا أحب الاقتباس لأعبر عن فكرتي, يكفي أن أقول لك اقرأ ما في المنتدى وأعطيني رأيك, أو بلاش تعطيني رأيك, بلاش إحراج. لا أحد يمسح مشاركتك. لقد سبق لك وذكرت أنني ادعيت عليك بالجدل, وأنا لم أفعل (...ليست عن جدال كما ادعيت عليا...) فلذا السبب نسبة الثقة والمصداقية تقل خاصة عندما تتلفظ بكلام غير مسئول ومن دون إثبات, ومبني على أوهام أو توقعات.

اذا كان هذا ردكم اذا فقد وصلنا للنقطه الفيصل فى الحوار ...

	ردنا دائماً هو الكتاب المقدس.

*سلام ونعمة,*


----------



## georgesal001 (27 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شبهة جديدة من مسلم !!!!*

*سلام يسوع,*

كلامك لاهوتي يا أخ أغريغوريس, ما لا تتقلهاش أوي كدا مش هيفهم عليك.

*المسيح قام حقا قام, هللويا,*
كل سنة وانتو طيبين يا أرق وأطيب وأغلى بشر على قلبي,

*سلام القائم من بين الأموات.*


----------



## nasr allah (27 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شبهة جديدة من مسلم !!!!*

لا يا جماعه الردود موجوده انتم اللى مش قادرين تردو عشان كده مسحتم المشاركات بتاعتى على النقطه رقم اربعه وهى عن تحريف الكتاب المقدس واثبات ان الله ليس هو المسيح من الكتاب المقدس .... انا  اقدر احط الرد تانى  بس التزموا انتم بقى ومتمسحوش  مش عارفين تردوا قولوا مش عارفين انما تمسحوا المشاركه وتقولوا فين الردود ............. فالنظام ده مكشوف ومالوش لازمه  ... الاثبات عندى  التزموا بعدم مسحه بقى .. ومن عنيا خدوا  ردو لو تقدروا ....... هانزلكم المشاركه تانى


----------



## nasr allah (27 أبريل 2008)

*ردا على الاستاذ مكرم فى النقطه رقم اربعه*

السلام على من اتبع الهدى ثم اما بعد ردا على الاستاذ مكرم زكى فى رده على النقطه رقم اربعه
اورد السيد مكرم فى رده ان نصوص الكتاب المقدس تتكامل ولا تتناقض وانه لا يوجد لديكم ما يسمى باللفظ الالاهى لان الله يسمو على كل اللغات ...... حقا ان الله يسمو على كل شىء وعلى اللغات ولكن دعنا لا نخلط الاوراق بعضها ببعض انا هنا لا اقصد ترجمة الكتاب المقدس من لغه الى لغه لا  واقول لك ان القران الان يترجم ايضا الى لغات اخرى بناء على فتواوى من الهيئات الاسلاميه والشرعيه الكبرى فى العالم الاسلامى
ولكن انا هنا لاقول لك هل الكتاب المقدس كلام الله ام لا ؟؟
هل هو كتاب سماوى  ام لا ؟؟
فاذا كانت الاجابه فى التساؤلين بلا فهذا لا يعقل فسيكون ردى كيف ادعى ما هو ليس من عند الله بانه من عند الله 
انا اعلم ان الاجابه ليست بلا ولكن افترض ما اذا كانت فقط
اما اذا كانت بنعم هو كلام الله ونعم هو كتاب سماوى  وهو رايى ايضا انه كلام الله وانه كتاب سماوى ولكن كما قلت سابقا ان هناك فرق فى ان اعترف انا كمسلم بانه كتاب سماوى وان اغمض عينى عن تحريف وقع فيه ودعنى اكون عمليا لاضعك معى فى الصوره الان .....
34لأن الذي أرسله الله يتكلم بكلام الله . لأنه ليس بكيل يعطي الله الروح )يوحنا 3: 34
شهادة يوحنا المعمدان للمسيح)
اذا فهذا كلام الله لان الله قد ارسل المسيح للبشريه او الابن كما تقولون ومن ارسله الله يتكلم بكلام الله كما فى الايه 
اذا لنرى كلام الله ......

18الله لم يره أحد قط . الابن الوحيد الذي هو في حضن الآب هو خبر)يوحنا 1: 18

لاحظ ان الله لم يره احد  (قط) تفيد القطعيه  ثم يكمل النص الابن الوحيد الذى …. الى اخره اذا كان النص يفيد ان ان الله لم يره احد نهائيا  او كان يقصد ان الابن فقط هو الذى رأى الله فى الحالتين  لنرى النص المعارض…..

11ويكلم الرب موسى وجها لوجه ، كما يكلم الرجل صاحبه . وإذا رجع موسى إلى المحلة كان خادمه يشوع بن نون الغلام ، لا يبرح من داخل الخيمة)الخروج33: 11

(وجها لوجه)… (كما يكلم الرجل صاحبه) 

5بسمع الأذن قد سمعت عنك ، والآن رأتك عيني ) ايوب 42: 5

ورأه سيدنا ايوب عليه السلام كما فى النص...

2لكي أبصر قوتك ومجدك ، كما قد رأيتك في قدسك ) مزمور 63: 2

وفى هذه رأه سيدنا داود عليه السلام ... 
ونجد ايه فى غاية الغرابه .... 

25ولما رأى أنه لا يقدر عليه ، ضرب حق فخذه ، فانخلع حق فخذ يعقوب في مصارعته معه 26وقال : أطلقني ، لأنه قد طلع الفجر . فقال : لا أطلقك إن لم تباركني 27فقال له : ما اسمك ؟ فقال : يعقوب 28فقال : لا يدعى اسمك في ما بعد يعقوب بل إسرائيل ، لأنك جاهدت مع الله والناس وقدرت 29وسأل يعقوب وقال : أخبرني باسمك . فقال : لماذا تسأل عن اسمي ؟ وباركه هناك 30فدعا يعقوب اسم المكان فنيئيل قائلا : لأني نظرت الله وجها لوجه ، ونجيت نفسي )التكوين 32 : 25-26-27-28-29-30

تتحدث الايات هنا او الاعداد عن ما يناقض ايضا الفقره الاولى التى تقول ان الله لم يره احد قط  التى اوردتها فى اول ردى وهى (يوحنا 1: 18) ولكنها تاتى بشىء غريب اخر وهو ان الله يقول ليعقوب اطلقنى لانه قد طلع الفجر فيرفض يعقوب ان يطلق الله الا بعد ان يباركه!!!؟
9ثم صعد موسى وهارون وناداب وأبيهو وسبعون من شيوخ إسرائيل 10ورأوا إله إسرائيل ، وتحت رجليه شبه صنعة من العقيق  الأزرق الشفاف ، وكذات السماء في النقاوة 11ولكنه لم يمد يده إلى أشراف بني إسرائيل . فرأوا الله وأكلوا وشربوا )الخروج24: 9-10-11
وهنا ايضا فى سفر الخروج الاصحاح الرابع والعشرين الاعداد تسعه وعشره واحدى عشر تناقض ما جاء فى يوحنا الاصحاح الاول العدد الثامن عشر  ولكنها على صعيد اخر تناقض عدد اخر غير عدد يوحنا فى الاصحاح الاول وهو العدد الخامس فى سفر الخروج ولكن الاصحاح الثالث والثلاثون  وها هو امامكم...

5وكان الرب قد قال لموسى : قل لبني إسرائيل : أنتم شعب صلب الرقبة . إن صعدت لحظة واحدة في وسطكم أفنيتكم . ولكن الآن اخلع زينتك عنك فأعلم ماذا أصنع بك )الخروج 33: 5
والتناقض هنا انه فى نفس السفر الاصحاح الرابع والعشرين يقول ان سبعين من بنى اسرائيل رأو الله مع سيدنا موسى ونرى ان الاعداد فى هذا الاصحاح اتت باوصاف لما تحت رجل لله  تعالى علوا كبيرا عن الوصف جل شأنه وهى كما قالت الاعداد (شبه صنعة من العقيق  الأزرق الشفاف )ساعة الرؤيه فى حين ان الاصحاح الثالث والثلاثون فى نفس السفر ينفى الرؤيه تماما.....
 اذا دعونى الان اخرج من الاختلاف فى رؤية الله فى الكتاب المقدس ونقطه هل رأى الله السبعين شيخا من بنى اسرائيل ام لا لنذهب الى نقطة اخرى واختلاف اخر فى الكتاب المقدس ...

27فنظر إليهم يسوع وقال : عند الناس غير مستطاع ، ولكن ليس عند الله ، لأن كل شيء مستطاع عند الله)مرقس 10: 27

26فنظر إليهم يسوع وقال لهم : هذا عند الناس غير مستطاع ، ولكن عند الله كل شيء مستطاع) متى 19: 26

هنا نرى اجزام يسوع ان الله يستطيع كل شىء فى هذين العددين ولكن فى العدد القادم نرى الكعس...

19وكان الرب مع يهوذا فملك الجبل ، ولكن لم يطرد سكان الوادي لأن لهم مركبات حديد) القضاه 1: 19
نرى هنا  ان الرب كان مع يهوذا ولم يستطيع طرد سكان الوادى لان معهم مركبات حديد فلم يستطيع طردهم

16وإذا واحد تقدم وقال له : أيها المعلم الصالح ، أي صلاح أعمل لتكون لي الحياة الأبدية 17فقال له : لماذا تدعوني صالحا ؟ ليس أحد صالحا إلا واحد وهو الله . ولكن إن أردت أن تدخل الحياة فاحفظ الوصايا 18قال له : أية الوصايا ؟ فقال يسوع : لا تقتل . لا تزن . لا تسرق . لا تشهد بالزور 19أكرم أباك وأمك ، وأحب قريبك كنفسك)متى 19: 16-17-18-19
وهنا المسيح بنفسه يعترف بانه ليس هو الله  يقول لمن يدعوه بالمعلم الصالح لماذا تدعونى صالحا ويوكد انه ليس صالحا الا الله فينفى عن نفسه الالوهيه وسبحان الله العلى العظيم ....اللهم  فاشهد على كل من رأى هذه الشهاده من المسيح ويصر على المكابره ...... اللهم فأشهد ...اللهم فأشهد.... اللهم فأشهد 
وعلى صعيد أخر يخالف هذا النص نصوصا اخرى من زاويه اخرى  فالمسيح يدعوا هنا ان لا يدعوا احد احد اخر بالصلاح حتى ان كان هو نفسه لان لا احد صالح الا واحد فقط وهو الله ..... لنرى الان مثال من النصوص المعارضه لهذا النص .....

11أنا هو الراعي الصالح ، والراعي الصالح يبذل نفسه عن الخراف ) يوحنا 10: 11
 ثم يتراجع الكتاب المقدس لانى ارفض ان اقول ان المسيح هو الذى تراجع فالقضيه ليست فى المسيح انما القضيه فى من حذف من هنا وزاد هناك لكى يشترى دنياه وينسى اخرته ولكن الله أبى الا ان يكشف الزيف على اعين الاشهاد فيتحمل كل انسان ساعتها مسؤلية نفسه امام الله وهذا يثبت ان الكتاب المقدس تعرض لما نقول وهو التحريف ..... 
50وإذا رجل اسمه يوسف ، وكان مشيرا ورجلا صالحا بارا) لوقا 23: 50
وهنا ايضا يتراجع فى نص ثانى 

22فسمع الخبر عنهم في آذان الكنيسة التي في أورشليم ، فأرسلوا برنابا لكي يجتاز إلى أنطاكية 23الذي لما أتى ورأى نعمة الله فرح ، ووعظ الجميع أن يثبتوا في الرب بعزم القلب 24لأنه كان رجلا صالحا وممتلئا من الروح القدس والإيمان . فانضم إلى الرب جمع غفير) اعمال الرسل 11: 22-23-24
وايضا نص ثالث........

وهناك نص فى انجيل مرقص يعارض كالشمس فى وضح النهار نص فى انجيل يوحنا اذا اليكم النصين لنرهما معا ....

وقال لهم يسوع : إن كلكم تشكون في في هذه الليلة ، لأنه مكتوب : أني أضرب الراعي فتتبدد الخراف)مرقس 14: 27
 يسوع يقول انه مكتوب انه سيضرب الراعى فتتبدد الخراف ... اذا فهو الضارب

11أنا هو الراعي الصالح ، والراعي الصالح يبذل نفسه عن الخراف)يوحنا 10: 11
وهنا هو الراعى اذا ... فهو الذى سيكون الضارب والمضروب

ثم يتناقض متى ويوحنا فى سماع صوت الله ... فى الى النصوص:-

16فلما اعتمد يسوع صعد للوقت من الماء ، وإذا السماوات قد انفتحت له ، فرأى روح الله نازلا مثل حمامة وآتيا عليه 17وصوت من السماوات قائلا : هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي به سررت) متى 3: 16-17

5وفيما هو يتكلم إذا سحابة نيرة ظللتهم ، وصوت من السحابة قائلا : هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي به سررت . له اسمعوا 6ولما سمع التلاميذ سقطوا على وجوههم وخافوا جدا) متى 17: 5-6
النصوص السابقه فى متى تقر بانهم سمعوا صوت الله وهو يقول هذا ابنى الذى به سررت على عكس القادم فى يوحنا ها هو ....

37والآب نفسه الذي أرسلني يشهد لي . لم تسمعوا صوته قط ، ولا أبصرتم هيئته ) يوحنا 5: 37
كما نرى  لم تسمعوا صوته قط ولا ابصرتم هيئته وهى ايضا تناقض النصوص التى تؤكد رؤية الله التى هى باعلى ردى هذا .....

هذه ليست كل النقاط التى تناقض فيها الكتاب المقدس مع نفسه ولكن لضيق وقتى ساكتفى اليوم بهذه الامثله وساكمل باقى التناقضات فى يوم اخر عله يكون غذ او بعد غد ان احيانى الله على حسب ظروفى ولكنى اضع هذا الجزء اماكم لكى لا يتاخر ردى عليكم وساكمل الباقى باذن الله عن قريب .....

اللهم ارنا الحق حقا وارزقنا اتباعه وارنا الباطل باطلا وارزقنا اجتنابه واخر دعوانا ان الحمد لله رب العالمين ........


----------



## اغريغوريوس (27 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شبهة جديدة من مسلم !!!!*

*


			السلام على من اتبع الهدى ثم اما بعد ردا على الاستاذ مكرم زكى فى رده على النقطه رقم اربعه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


سلام ونعمة لكي




			اورد السيد مكرم فى رده ان نصوص الكتاب المقدس تتكامل ولا تتناقض وانه لا يوجد لديكم ما يسمى باللفظ الالاهى لان الله يسمو على كل اللغات ...... حقا ان الله يسمو على كل شىء وعلى اللغات ولكن دعنا لا نخلط الاوراق بعضها ببعض انا هنا لا اقصد ترجمة الكتاب المقدس من لغه الى لغه لا واقول لك ان القران الان يترجم ايضا الى لغات اخرى بناء على فتواوى من الهيئات الاسلاميه والشرعيه الكبرى فى العالم الاسلامى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


:new6:http://www.islameyat.com/pal/aldalil/alsa3eka/alsa3eka.htm







			ولكن انا هنا لاقول لك هل الكتاب المقدس كلام الله ام لا ؟؟
هل هو كتاب سماوى ام لا ؟؟
فاذا كانت الاجابه فى التساؤلين بلا فهذا لا يعقل فسيكون ردى كيف ادعى ما هو ليس من عند الله بانه من عند الله 
انا اعلم ان الاجابه ليست بلا ولكن افترض ما اذا كانت فقط
اما اذا كانت بنعم هو كلام الله ونعم هو كتاب سماوى وهو رايى ايضا انه كلام الله وانه كتاب سماوى ولكن كما قلت سابقا ان هناك فرق فى ان اعترف انا كمسلم بانه كتاب سماوى وان اغمض عينى عن تحريف وقع فيه ودعنى اكون عمليا لاضعك معى فى الصوره الان .....
34لأن الذي أرسله الله يتكلم بكلام الله . لأنه ليس بكيل يعطي الله الروح )يوحنا 3: 34
شهادة يوحنا المعمدان للمسيح)
اذا فهذا كلام الله لان الله قد ارسل المسيح للبشريه او الابن كما تقولون ومن ارسله الله يتكلم بكلام الله كما فى الايه 
اذا لنرى كلام الله ......

18الله لم يره أحد قط . الابن الوحيد الذي هو في حضن الآب هو خبر)يوحنا 1: 18

لاحظ ان الله لم يره احد (قط) تفيد القطعيه ثم يكمل النص الابن الوحيد الذى …. الى اخره اذا كان النص يفيد ان ان الله لم يره احد نهائيا او كان يقصد ان الابن فقط هو الذى رأى الله فى الحالتين لنرى النص المعارض…..

11ويكلم الرب موسى وجها لوجه ، كما يكلم الرجل صاحبه . وإذا رجع موسى إلى المحلة كان خادمه يشوع بن نون الغلام ، لا يبرح من داخل الخيمة)الخروج33: 11
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


من يري الله يصيبة العمي حبيبي فموسي لم يري الله الاب الضابط الكل ولكن الله



التجسد يعني اتحاد ابن الله بطبيعة البشر ، اي اتحاده بعجينة البشرية .
فالتجسد يعني حب الله للبشرية ، التي جاء ابن الله واتحد بها فيصير التجسد هو ( ابن الله متحدا بابن الإنسان ) .
فهو كل ماهو الله ( اللاهوت ) متحد بكل ما هو للبشرية ( الناسوت ) . من اجل تغيير وتصليح الطبيعة البشرية ، واعطائها صورة مجد الله ، بعد فسادها وتغيرها .



أما التجلي فيعني تغيير الصورة و الهيئة في الحال وامام الأعين الناظرة ، كما حدث في تجلي المسيح علي الجبل .

ولكن بحسب ما قال الأب متي المسكين " أن التلاميذ هم الذين انفتحت اعينهم ليروا مجد المسيح ، حيث ان مجده قد اخفاه عن عيون الناس ، ولكن الشياطين كانت تعرفه " .1
ولذا قد فتح اعين تلاميذه الأخصاء فرأوا مجده مُتجلياً .


1 الأب متي المسكين / تفسير انجيل القديس مرقس / ص 400/ الطبعة الأولي 1996 م بتصرف

فلذالك الله اخذ صورة جسدية لكي نراة

ولماذا الله تجسد في القران علي صورة شجرة و جبل لموسي اذن تجسد في شئ مادي اهوة لكي يراة موسي 
أخي رياض:

بالحقيقة في اشياء صعب الواحد يفسرها لانة الكتاب المقدس يتكلم بالامثال او الروموز فصعب اميز ..

اولا سؤال كان هل يوجد ان نقول عن المسيح انه تجسد وتجلى ام تجسد فقط ؟
ثانيا ظهورات الله في العهد القديم هل كانت ملموسه محسوسة ام مرئية غير محسوسة ؟

في العهد القديم موسى رأى الله وجها لوجه فما المقصود بهذه الايه انه راى الله وجها لوجه ؟

مقدمة :

جوهر أي شئ لا يمكن إدراكه ... بمعنى ...
أنا أستطيع أن أرى الزجاج كمادة وأدرس صفاتها وخواصها وأشكالها أو تركيبها الكيميائي... ولكنني لا أستطيع أبدا أن أدرك ماهية الزجاج ، ولا يستطيع التركيب الكيميائي لبلورات الزجاج (أكسيد السيليكون SiO2) إلا ان أن يضيف مزيد من الأسئلة ، فماهية السيليكون مازلت تحمل نفس الغموض ؟
ويظل السؤال قائما ... ماهو الزجاج ؟

وبالمثل أنا لو رأيت رياض ... فأن أري جسمه وصفاته وشكلة وهيئته وأعماله وتصرفاته النابعة من جوهره ، ولكن جوهره ، أو ذاته لا يمكن أن أراها فهي الذات الداخلية التي لا يعرفها إلا رياض نفسه وبحدود خاصة 
ويظل السؤال من هو رياض على الحقيقة ؟؟

وبالمثل الله كجوهر لا يمكن أن يراه أحد ... فهو روح ، وما نسمية اللاهوت في جوهره لا يدرك = الآب
ولكن الله له صفات وشكل وله قدره

فنحن ندرك قدرته وأعماله في أقنوم الروح القدس والمعروف بيد الله أو اصبع الله أو قدرة الله أو روح الله

" ثم اعطى موسى عند فراغه من الكلام معه في جبل سيناء لوحي الشهادة لوحي حجر مكتوبين باصبع الله" (خروج 31: 18)

وندرك صفاته وشكله وخصائصة اللامحدودة في أقنوم حكمته الإبن 
" انا الحكمة اسكن الذكاء واجد معرفة التدابير. .. الرب قناني اول طريقه من قبل اعماله منذ القدم. منذ الازل مسحت منذ البدء منذ اوائل الارض. (أمثال 8: 12 ،22-23)

العهد القديم:
ولهذا يظهر الله ظهورات جزئية ومن وراء جحاب في العهد القديم إما باقنوم حكمته ( الابن) متكلما للأنبياء أو باقنوم قدرته (الروح القدس) بأعمال وعجائب 

مرة على شكل نار في العليقة المشتعلة ليعلن قدرته (خروج 3)
ومرة في شبة إنسان ليتصارع مع يعقوب ويمنحه بركة بلا خداع ، ليعلن قربه من الانسان (تكوين 32)
ومرة على جبل موسى بقدرته وصوته ليعلن له لوحي الشريعة ولكن من وراء حجاب من نار
" وجها لوجه تكلم الرب معنا في الجبل من وسط النار." (تثنية 5: 4)
" ويكلم الرب موسى وجها لوجه كما يكلم الرجل صاحبه.واذا رجع موسى الى المحلّة كان خادمه يشوع بن نون ال**** لا يبرح من داخل الخيمة" (خروج 33: 11)
" فقال اسمعا كلامي.ان كان منكم نبي للرب فبالرؤيا استعلن له في الحلم اكلمه. اما عبدي موسى فليس هكذا بل هو امين في كل بيتي. فما الى فم وعيانا اتكلم معه لا بالالغاز.وشبه الرب يعاين.فلماذا لا تخشيان ان تتكلما على عبدي موسى" (عدد 12: 6-8)
كلها اعلانات جزئية ومؤقته بشبه الرب ، ومن وراء نار ورعود وبروق ... 
ومن هنا نفهم معنى وجها لوجه أنه رأئ الله كنار وقدرة ، وليس كجوهر
كلها إعلانات لا تدوم ، بل لفترة معينة ولغرض معين 
وتحجب وراءها اللاهوت الذي لا يدنى منه 

ولكن العهد القديم تنبأ عن الإعلان الكامل بالابن والروح وها هو اقنوم الابن (فاديك قدوس اسرائيل) يتكلم إلى اشعياء بأن الآب سوف يرسله وروحه ليعلن ما كان مخفيا منذ البدء
" تقدموا اليّ اسمعوا هذا.لم اتكلم من البدء في الخفاء.منذ وجوده انا هناك والآن السيد الرب ارسلني وروحه . هكذا يقول الرب فاديك قدوس اسرائيل.انا الرب الهك معلمك لتنتفع وامشيك في طريق تسلك فيه." (اشعيالئ 48: 16-17)

<a href=http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/العهد_الجديد> العهد الجديد </a> الاعلان الكامل:
وأخيرا أعلن نفسه كاملا بابنه (حكمته = شكله = رسم جوهره = عقله الناطق) في <a href=http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/العهد_الجديد> العهد الجديد </a> بأن اتخذ الابن هيئة الإنسان يسوع المسيح وجعله واحدا مع لاهوته 
لهذا قال لفيلبس 
" قال له فيلبس يا سيد أرنا الآب وكفانا. قال له يسوع انا معكم زمانا هذه مدته ولم تعرفني يا فيلبس.الذي رآني فقد رأى الآب فكيف تقول انت أرنا الآب. ألست تؤمن اني انا في الآب والآب فيّ.الكلام الذي اكلمكم به لست اتكلم به من نفسي لكن الآب الحال فيّ هو يعمل الاعمال." (يوحنا 14: 8-10)

ثم أعلن جوهريا أنه واحد مع الآب
" أنا والآب واحد" (يوحنا 10: 30)

وهذا ما أكده بولس بالروح القدس أنه يحل فيه ملء اللاهوت ، فهو إعلان كلي
" انظروا ان لا يكون احد يسبيكم بالفلسفة وبغرور باطل حسب تقليد الناس حسب اركان العالم وليس حسب المسيح. فانه فيه يحل كل ملء اللاهوت جسديا. وانتم مملوؤون فيه الذي هو راس كل رياسة وسلطان." (كولوسي 2: 8-10)

ثم يوضح الفرق بينه وبين إعلانات العهد القديم أنه إعلان في إبنه = رسم جوهره = حامل كل الإشياء بكلمة قدرته أي هذا هو شكل الله ، وحكمة الله اتخذ جسدا

" . الله بعد ما كلم الآباء بالانبياء قديما بانواع وطرق كثيرة . كلمنا في هذه الايام الاخيرة في ابنه الذي جعله وارثا لكل شيء الذي به ايضا عمل العالمين . الذي وهو بهاء مجده ورسم جوهره وحامل كل الاشياء بكلمة قدرته بعدما صنع بنفسه تطهيرا لخطايانا جلس في يمين العظمة في الاعالي" (عبرانين 1: 1-3)

وهذا هو ما أعلنه يوحنا بأن المسيح = الحياة = الكلمة قد أظهرت لنا
" فان الحياة أُظهرت وقد رأينا ونشهد ونخبركم بالحياة الابدية التي كانت عند الآب وأظهرت لنا." (1 يوحنا 1: 2)



+ سلام المسيح +






			5بسمع الأذن قد سمعت عنك ، والآن رأتك عيني ) ايوب 42: 5

ورأه سيدنا ايوب عليه السلام كما فى النص...

2لكي أبصر قوتك ومجدك ، كما قد رأيتك في قدسك ) مزمور 63: 2
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هوية المصارع الذي صارع يعقوب 


مقدمة دائمة
منذ سنوات عديدة ويواجه الكتاب المقدس العديد من الهجمات، يحاول الكثير من المفكرين على اختلاف اتجاهاتهم الفكرية النيل منه، فتارة يتهمونه بأنه ليس كلام الله، وتارة يتهمونه بأنه كتاب الأساطير. آخرون قالوا أن يتناقض بعضه مع بعض مما يؤكد عدم انتماؤه إلى الله… وآخرون بقولون أنه حرف. 

وفي الواقع الكثير من الكتب ظهرت ترد على كل هذه الأمور، ولكن الاتهامات لا تزال تتوالى. وفي هذه السلسلة من المقالات اخترت بعض هذه الاعتراضات وقدمت ردا عليها لعلي أكون قد ساهمت بجهدي المتواضع في الرد على بضعة قطرات من السيل الجارف الذي يحاول  فاشلا أن ينال من الكتاب المقدس . والسطور القادمة واحدة من هذه الاعتراضات والرد عليها 



عماد حنا 

ماجستير في اللاهوت 



***



(5)

هوية المصارع الذي صارع يعقوب 

 المعترض

يتفق الأستاذ معي في أن الله لا يرى في عظمته ومجده كما جاء في أن الذي يراه لا يقدر أن يعيش" و لا تقدر أن ترى وجهي.لان الإنسان لا يراني ويعيش"  لكن تواجهنا هنا مشكلة أن ثمة نصوصا صريحة تذكر أن ثمة أناسا رأوا الله ورأوا وجهه.
والأستاذ يرى أن يتعامل مع هذه النصوص من خلال طريقين:

الأول: وهو الذي رجحه الأستاذ، ومال إليه، هو أن المرئي في كل ذلك هو ملاك الله وليس الله.

والثاني: أن المرئي صورة الله المتجسدة فيما المنفي رؤيته صورة الله الحقيقية.

وبخصوص الرأي الذي مال إليه الأستاذ، فإنه رأي ذهب إليه بعض الشراح ممن شاركوا الأستاذ في تنزيه الله عن أن يكون مصارعاً مغلوباً من يعقوب أو آكلاً للعسل عند إبراهيم أو واقفاً بباب خيمة أخت موسى يخاطبها وجهاً لوجه.

لكن هذا الرأي لا يسنده أي دليل، فالنصوص مصرحة بلفظ يدل على الله أو الرب وهو ما لا ينصرف إلا إلى الله عز وجل.
صحيح أنه قد ورد استعمال كلمة الرب أو الله، في حق غير الله (المزمور 82/1، التثنية 19/17).(الخروج 13) لكن ثمة قرائن في تلكم النصوص أبانت لنا المراد.

وأيٌّ في مواضع تجسد الله لم تكن فيه مثل تلك القرائن.

ولذا فإن الفرق المسيحية لا تختلف في أن المراد بهذه النصوص هو الله ذاته، ففي كتاب البابا شنودة "سنوات مع أسئلة الناس" أكد ودلل أن مصارع يعقوب هو جبار السماوات والأرض، وكذا أثبت القس شروش البروتستانتي للشيخ ديدات أن الله هو الذي أكل عند إبراهيم.

ولو كان ثمة نص صريح يصحح هذا التأويل الذي قاله .. لقال به سائر النصارى، وهو ما لم يكن ، ولعل الأستاذ إذا شاء يدلل له بما لديه من الأدلة، أما إذا لم يوجد دليل فإني لا أقبل رأياً بلا دليل أو حتى شاهد يشهد له.




الرد: 



لقد تفضلتم بطلب دليل على أنه من الممكن أن يكون المصارع الذي صارع يعقوب شخص آخر غير الله،  ومن الجدير بالذكر أنني لا أرفض كونه الله المتجسد لأني أؤمن بقدرة الله على الظهور بشكل البشر، ولكني كما سبق وقلت أرجح الفكرة الأولى مع احترامي الكامل لرأي قداسة البابا والقس شرش في هذا الموضوع. ولذلك أجد نفسي مطالب بتحضير دليل على انه يمكن فهم ذلك المصارع على أساس أنه رسول سماوي ليعقوب وليس الله المتجسد وهذا يرجعنا لقراءة النص من جديد ومحاولة فهم سطوره , ومعذرة فأنا مرجعي الأساسي هو الكتاب المقدس وآراء العلماء الأفاضل أمثال قداسة البابا والقس أنيس شرش هو للاسترشاد فقط وليس للترجيح. مع احترامي الكامل لشخصياتهم العظيمة. فأنا أتعلم منهم الكثير ولكن بالنسبة لحواراتنا تبق  النصوص الكتابية هي المقياس الأساسي. 



النص 
تكوين 32

  24 فبقي يعقوب وحده. وصارعه إنسان حتى طلوع الفجر. 

25   ولما رأى انه لا يقدر عليه ضرب حقّ فخذه. فانخلع حقّ فخذ يعقوب في مصارعته معه. 

26   وقال أطلقني لانه قد طلع الفجر. فقال لا أطلقك إن لم تباركني. 

27   فقال له ما اسمك. فقال يعقوب. 

  28 فقال لا يدعى اسمك في ما بعد يعقوب بل إسرائيل. لانك جاهدت مع الله والناس وقدرت. 

29   وسأل يعقوب وقال اخبرني باسمك. فقال لماذا تسأل عن اسمي. وباركه هناك

  30 فدعا يعقوب اسم المكان فنيئيل. قائلا لاني نظرت الله وجها لوجه ونجّيت نفسي. 

31   أشرقت له الشمس إذ عبر فنوئيل وهو يخمع على فخذه. 



وهذا النص الذي لدينا نستطيع عندما نقرأه  أن نجد هذه الملحوظات الآتية 

1-      الكتاب المقدس وصف ذلك الكائن بأنه إنسان

2-      عندما طلب يعقوب أن يعرفه عن اسمه رفض وقال "لماذا تسأل عن أسمي ؟" 

3-      يعقوب دعا المكان فنوئيل ومعنى الاسم العبري بالعربية هو (وجه الله) وهو الوحيد الذي عبر عن ذلك الإنسان بأنه وجه الله على الرغم من رفض الإنسان من أن يقول اسمه وتركه دون أن يعرفه هويته 



الجدير بالذكر أن دائرة المعارف الكتابية كتبت هذا التعليق في معنى أسم فنوئيل "- فنوئل اسم المكان الذي صارع فيه الملاك يعقوب حتى طلوع الفجر "ولما رأي أنه لا يقدر عليه، ضرب حق فخذه. فانخلع حق فخذ يعقوب في مصارعته معه…" فدعا يعقوب اسم المكان فنيئيل، قائلاً لأني نظرت الله وجهاً لوجه ونُجيت نفسي. وأشرقت له الشمس إذ عبر "فنوئيل وهو يخمع على فخده" (تك 32: 22- 31). " ونلاحظ هنا أن الدائرة رجحت أن يكون الشخص المصارع ملاك … " وكما سبق وقلت هذا رأي استرشادي فقط" 

"المرجع… دائرة المعارف الكتابية – حرف الفاء – اسم فنوئيل – اسطوانة ليزر من إصدار دار الثقافة المسيحية بالقاهرة " 





لا أقول أن يعقوب ادعى الأمر ولكنه لثقته أن هذا الشخص من الممكن أن يكون مرسلا من قبل الله فاعتبره (مندوب الله )ومندوب الله هو الممثل الرسمي لله، وبهذا كأنه رأى الرب … وهذا وارد في أماكن كثيرة … فنجد سفر الأعمال (أعمال الرسل يوضح هذا الأمر … فيبين أن الشخص الذي رافق شعب إسرائيل هو ملاك من قبل الله، والذي ظهر في العليقة هو أيضا ملاك من قبل الله … وهذا يعتبر دليلا جيدا … وسأضع هنا نص سفر الأعمال لكي يكون دليلا على صدق ما أقول …

النص الخاص بسفر الأعمال كدليل تأكيدي على أن الظهورات هي لملائكة مرسلة وليست ظهورات إلهية .



سفر الأعمال الإصحاح السابع والأعداد 30-38 

30وَبَعْدَمَا مَضَتْ أَرْبَعُونَ سَنَةً كَانَ مُوسَى فِي صَحْرَاءِ جَبَلِ سِينَاءَ، عِنْدَمَا ظَهَرَ لَهُ مَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ فِي لَهِيبِ نَارٍ مِنْ عُلَّيقَةٍ تَشْتَعِلُ 31وَأَثَارَ الْمَنْظَرُ دَهْشَةَ مُوسَى، فَاقْتَرَبَ لِيَسْتَطْلِعَ الأَمْرَ، وَإِذَا صَوْتُ الرَّبِّ يُنَادِيهِ: 32أَنَا إِلَهُ آبَائِكَ، إِلَهُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ! فَارْتَعَدَ مُوسَى وَلَمْ يَعُدْ يَجْرُؤُ عَلَى أَنْ يَنْظُرَ. 33فَقَالَ لَهُ الرَّبُّ: اخْلَعْ نَعْلَيْكَ لأَنَّ الْمَكَانَ الَّذِي تَقِفُ عَلَيْهِ هُوَ أَرْضٌ مُقَدَّسَةٌ! 34إِنِّي رَأَيْتُ الْعَذَابَ الَّذِي يُعَانِيهِ شَعْبِي فِي مِصْرَ، وَسَمِعْتُ أَنِينَهُمْ، فَنَزَلْتُ لأُنْقِذَهُمْ. وَالآنَ، هَيَّا أُرْسِلُكَ إِلَى مِصْرَ!

35فَمُوسَى الَّذِي رَفَضَهُ شَعْبُهُ قَائِلِينَ: مَنْ أَقَامَكَ رَئِيساً وَقَاضِياً عَلَيْنَا؟ هُوَ نَفْسُهُ أَرْسَلَهُ اللهُ رَئِيساً وَمُحَرِّراً، يُؤَيِّدُهُ الْمَلاَكُ الَّذِي ظَهَرَ لَهُ فِي الْعُلَّيْقَةِ! 36وَقَدْ أَخْرَجَ الشَّعْبَ مِنْ مِصْرَ وَهُوَ يُجْرِي عَجَائِبَ وَمُعْجِزَاتٍ فِيهَا، وَفِي الْبَحْرِ الأَحْمَرِ، وفِي الصَّحْرَاءِ مُدَّةَ أَرْبَعِينَ سَنَةً.

37وَمُوسَى هَذَا هُوَ الَّذِي قَالَ لِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ: سَيَبْعَثُ اللهُ لَكُمْ مِنْ بَيْنِ إِخْوَتِكُمْ نَبِيّاً مِثْلِي. 38وَهُوَ الَّذِي كَانَ يَقُودُ جَمَاعَةَ الشَّعْبِ فِي الصَّحْرَاءِ، وَقَدْ قَامَ بِدَوْرِ الْوَسِيطِ بَيْنَ الْمَلاَكِ الَّذِي كَلَّمَهُ عَلَى جَبَلِ سِينَاءَ وَآبَائِنَا، فَنَقَلَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَصَايَا اللهِ الْحَيَّةَ.



شئ أخير… إذا قرأنا النص بدقة سنجد أن الذين يتبنون فكرة أن الذي صارع يعقوب هو الله المتجسد يحتاجون بدورهم إلى دليل ليؤكد وجهة نظرهم هذه   نظرا للأسباب الثلاث التي سبق ونوهت عنها … وكما قلت أني أرجح الكفة الأولى دون رفض للفكرة الثانية التي يتبناها قداسة البابا وجناب القس شرش  لأن تجسد الله هو أمر يستطيع الله أن يفعله لأنه كلي القدرة وق أعطانا المثل الكامل على قدرته على التجسد بتجسد كلمة الله السيد المسيح ونزوله على الأرض كطفل من خلال القديسة المطوبة مريم العذراء. ولكن في الواقع هذا التجسد الذي تم من خلال الولادة هو الذي جعلني أرجح أن المرسل ملاك من قبل الله وليس الله متجسدا، فاختلاف الأسلوب هو الذي جعلني أرجح الإرسالية وليس التجسد. دون رفض لأمكانية التجسد
​*

*يتبع للرد *


----------



## اغريغوريوس (27 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شبهة جديدة من مسلم !!!!*



> 27فنظر إليهم يسوع وقال : عند الناس غير مستطاع ، ولكن ليس عند الله ، لأن كل شيء مستطاع عند الله)مرقس 10: 27
> 
> 26فنظر إليهم يسوع وقال لهم : هذا عند الناس غير مستطاع ، ولكن عند الله كل شيء مستطاع) متى 19: 26
> 
> ...



يهوذا يا حبيبي هو الذي لم يطرد بطلو الجهل 


يتبع


----------



## اغريغوريوس (27 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شبهة جديدة من مسلم !!!!*



> وإذا واحد تقدم وقال له : أيها المعلم الصالح ، أي صلاح أعمل لتكون لي الحياة الأبدية 17فقال له : لماذا تدعوني صالحا ؟ ليس أحد صالحا إلا واحد وهو الله . ولكن إن أردت أن تدخل الحياة فاحفظ الوصايا 18قال له : أية الوصايا ؟ فقال يسوع : لا تقتل . لا تزن . لا تسرق . لا تشهد بالزور 19أكرم أباك وأمك ، وأحب قريبك كنفسك)متى 19: 16-17-18-19
> وهنا المسيح بنفسه يعترف بانه ليس هو الله يقول لمن يدعوه بالمعلم الصالح لماذا تدعونى صالحا ويوكد انه ليس صالحا الا الله فينفى عن نفسه الالوهيه وسبحان الله العلى العظيم ....اللهم فاشهد على كل من رأى هذه الشهاده من المسيح ويصر على المكابره ...... اللهم فأشهد ...اللهم فأشهد.... اللهم فأشهد
> وعلى صعيد أخر يخالف هذا النص نصوصا اخرى من زاويه اخرى فالمسيح يدعوا هنا ان لا يدعوا احد احد اخر بالصلاح حتى ان كان هو نفسه لان لا احد صالح الا واحد فقط وهو الله ..... لنرى الان مثال من النصوص المعارضه لهذا النص .....
> 
> ...



*يعني يا ريت بتجيبو حاجة جديدة يترد عليها 

خدي

http://st-takla.org/FAQ-Questions-VS-Answers/03-Questions-Related-to-Theology-and-Dogma__Al-Lahoot-Wal-3akeeda/009-Why-do-you-call-me-good.html


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-407.html


http://www.freecopts.net/forum/showthread.php?p=102720*


----------



## nasr allah (27 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شبهة جديدة من مسلم !!!!*

نعم يهوذا ولكن الرب كان معه اقرا النص جيدا


----------



## اغريغوريوس (27 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شبهة جديدة من مسلم !!!!*

*19وكان الرب مع يهوذا فملك الجبل ، ولكن لم يطرد سكان الوادي لأن لهم مركبات حديد) القضاه 1: 19 *
*
ألواو  معطوفة علي يهوذا ومش انتي الي هتقلولي اقرا النص لاني عارفة من الاول ثانيا واضح خالص

النص بيقول ربنا كان مع يهوذا ويهوذا هو الي مطردش سكانالوادي مفهوم 

يتبع *


----------



## الحياه (28 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شبهة جديدة من مسلم !!!!*

*  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*​
اليس يهوذا مدعوم من الرب اذن لماذا لم يساعده الرب لطرد سكان الوادي طالما ان يهوذا لم يتمكن لان لهم 

مركبات من حديد ؟ ام ان الرب تخلى عنه ؟

وشكرا...........


----------



## اغريغوريوس (28 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شبهة جديدة من مسلم !!!!*



> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> اليس يهوذا مدعوم من الرب اذن لماذا لم يساعده الرب لطرد سكان الوادي طالما ان يهوذا لم يتمكن لان لهم
> 
> ...



*لم تقراي المشاركة بالتاكيد اقرايها وانتي تعرفي *​


----------



## الحياه (28 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شبهة جديدة من مسلم !!!!*

 *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​*



واضحه ،  قل انك لاتريد الاجابه .
شكرا


----------



## اغريغوريوس (28 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شبهة جديدة من مسلم !!!!*



> اليس يهوذا مدعوم من الرب اذن لماذا لم يساعده الرب لطرد سكان الوادي طالما ان يهوذا لم يتمكن لان لهم
> 
> مركبات من حديد ؟ ام ان الرب تخلى عنه ؟
> 
> وشكرا...........


:new6::new6::new6:
*المركبات الحديدية كانت عائقا بسبب تكاسلهم اختي الحبيبة وليس لان الله عاجز
لا يستطيع وقد احتقر الفلسطينيون صناعة الحديد حتي لا تنفع بيهم اليهود 

اقراي 


((((((((((صم19:13الي 20 )))))))))) وكانت نصرة اليهود علي الفلسطينين بداية لاستخدام الاسلحة الحديد كسلعة عامة 

ربنا معاكي

اخوكي اغريغوريوس*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (28 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شبهة جديدة من مسلم !!!!*

الأخ الفاضل / نصر الله 

(( أولاً )) سيادتك سبقت وقلت "" اللفظ الإلهى " ، فعن ذلك أجبتك بأن كلام الله –عندنا—لا يعنى تركيبة لغوية . ++ إذاً ، فأنا لم أخلط المواضيع ، بل أجبتك عما قلته بكل تحديد .
++++ أما عن الترجمة – التى علقت عليها سيادتك – فإنها تختلف عندنا عما سواها ، فإنها ترجمة كاملة ، كلمة بكلمة ، لأن كل كلمة –عندنا—لها معنى .

(( ثانياً )) وعن الآية " الله لم يره أحد " ، فهى تعنى جوهر اللاهوت ، الذى لا يمكن رؤيته ، لأن الله غير محدود ، ولا يمكن أن يحتويه نظر .
++ وأما ظهورات الله – فى العهدين – فلم تكن ظهوراً لجوهر اللاهوت ، بل من خلال واسطة معجزية يصنعها الله ، كأن يظهر الله عن وجوده ، من خلال مظهر النار ، كما لموسى النبى ولشعبه ، أو بظهرات أخرى مختلفة ، كلها مجرد واسطة ، وليست هى اللاهوت الغير محدود ذاته . 
+++ وكذلك أيضاًَ ، فى معجزة التجسد الإلهى ، فى شخص ربنا يسوع المسيح ، فإن الذى رآه الناس ، ليس هو جوهر اللاهوت المحجوب عن الأبصار ، بل أعماله وتصرفاته -- فى هذا الناسوت الخصوصى -- هى التى كانت تنبئ عن شخصيته .
+ ويمكن تشبيه ذلك – مع الفارق – بأننا نعرف مكنونات روح الإنسان ، الغير منظور  لنا ، من خلال ما نراه من تصرفات وكلمات ، نراها ونسمعها ، من خلال الجسد المنظور .
+++ وهذا هو معنى بقية الآية التى أوردتها سيادتك : " الإبن الوحيد الذى فى حضن الآب هو خبــَّـر  " ، أى أن كلمة الله الذاتية ( = فى حضن الآب) هو الذى أوصل لنا الفكرة عن شخصية الله ، فرأينا فى المسيح المنظور ، صفات اللاهوت الغير منظور .

(( ثالثاً )) فى الأمثلة التى أوردتها سيادتك ، لم يكن المقصود هو جوهر اللاهوت – كما سبق وأوضحنا – بل إظهارات الله عن وجوده ، بحسب الكيفية المعجزية التى يصنعها .

(( رابعاً )) فى : ( قضاة 1: 19 )  لا يعود فعل عدم الإستطاعة ، على الله  !!!!! ، بل على يهوذا .

(( خامساً )) فى : ( مت 19: 16- 19 ) ،  لم يقل أنه ليس معلماً صالحاً ، بل قال له : " لماذا تدعونى صالحاً  " . + وسيادتك إنتبهت لأنه قال عن نفسه بأكثر من مجرد معلم صالح ، بل راعى صالح ، ولكن كان المفترض أن تدرك أيضاً أنه لم ينكر صلاحه – فى  كلامه للغنى – بل يشير إلى أنه أسمى من مجرد معلم ( كمثل بقية معلمى اليهود الذين كانوا يلقبونهم هكذا ) ، لأنه هو الذى فيه يحل كل ملء اللاهوت جسدياً (1كو2: 9 ) ، فيظهر أنه لم يعترض على صلاحه ، بل على  عدم إدراك الغنى لحقيقة أمره .
.....................................
+++ وللحديث بقية ، بإذن الله .


----------



## georgesal001 (28 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شبهة جديدة من مسلم !!!!*

أخوتي في المسيح,
سلام ونعمة,

كلامك سيد نصر الله مشتبه به,كلا ليس رأيك بأنه كلام الله, والدليل أنك لا تؤمن به بل تؤمن بشيء اسمه الكتاب المقدس الغير محرف والغير موجود أساساً لا على الأرض ولا في السماء, هي طبعة استثنائية وجدت فقط في مخيلتك, ترفض الكتاب المقدس المتفق عليه من قبل الكنيسة لكونه يشجب كل ما هو مخالف لمشيئة الله وتقبل بما يسمى الكتاب المقدس الغير محرف الخيالي لتؤيد وتدعم كتاب ما أو عقيدة أو هدف ما, فالكتاب المقدس الذي نملكه هو الأصل ونحن شهود على ذلك, والتاريخ يشهد, ونستطيع (أعني الكنيسة وليست للتعظيم) اثبات ذلك في كل حرف ذكر فيه. 

لن تقدم أو تؤخر في أي شيء اذ اعترفت بصحته أم لا,

المقدمة التي طرحتها قبل الأسئلة فاجأتني, جعلتني أشعر وكأنك تأتي بشيء جديد ما لم تسمع به اذن وما لم تبصره عين, وبعد قرائتي للأسئلة, أقول لك الآباء يعني منذ مئات السنين قاموا بتفسير تلك الآيات, ليس كلها طبعاً, لأنك قرأت بعض النصوص غلط, أنت لم تفسر غلط, فالقراءة الخاطئة ليست بحاجة للتفسير بقدر ما هي بحاجة للتصحيح. وللتوضيح سوف يتم الجواب على أسئلتك مستعملاً الاقتباس أعني رأي الكنيسة طبعاً وتفاسير مهمة جداً لمعظم الآباء. بالاضافة الى تعليقاتي الشخصية على الاسئلة والاجوبة.

قبل البدء في اجابة الأسئلة, أطلب منك وضع الكتاب المقدس الذي تؤمن بأنه غير محرف على طاولة الحوار, ليكون مرجعاً موحداً فيما بيننا, والله شاهد بأنك سوف تحصل على الاجابات الشافية للأسئلة, كونها طرحت من قبل وتم تفسيرها كاملةً, لا أريد أن نصل لمنتصف الحوار وتفاجأني بعبارة "انا لا اؤمن بالكتاب المقدس لأنه محرف". من الآخر, جيب الكتاب الذي تؤمن به ليكن قاعدة لحوارنا مبني على أساس متفق عليه. لأنك لم تبدأ في طرح الأسئلة وناقضت نفسك بنفسك, اذ أنك بدأت " ونعم هو كتاب سماوى وهو رايى ايضا انه كلام الله وانه كتاب سماوى " ولكن " هناك فرق فى ان اعترف انا كمسلم بانه كتاب سماوى وان اغمض عينى عن تحريف وقع فيه ودعنى اكون عمليا لاضعك معى فى الصوره الان " طب كيف بقدر صدق انو هذا انسان اتحاور معه ناقض نفسه ما يناقض المراجع.

متى 11 : 25 في ذلك الوقت اجاب يسوع و قال احمدك ايها الاب رب السماء و الارض لانك اخفيت هذه عن الحكماء و الفهماء و اعلنتها للاطفال*

سلام الثالوث الأقدس في قلوبنا أجمعين.


----------



## georgesal001 (28 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شبهة جديدة من مسلم !!!!*

سلام المسيح,

مشكور على التوضيح أخ اغريغوريوس,
الله يوفيك تعب محبتك,

سلام ونعمة


----------



## nasr allah (8 مايو 2008)

*ردا على الاستاذ اغريغوريوس*

*حرر بواسطة My Rock*
*بسبب خروج الكاتب عن صلب الموضوع و التطرق للثالوث و الاقانيم, اضافة الى القرأن و نصوصه, مع مخالفة ثوانين المنتدى التي تمنع تفسير اي نص من الكتاب المقدس خارج التفاسير المعتمدة*


----------



## My Rock (8 مايو 2008)

*الاخ nasr allah*
*كفاية تشتيت للموضوع و الخروج لمواضيع خارجية*
*و لا يحق لك تفسير اي نص من الكتاب المقدس على مزاجك, هناك تفاسير معتمدة و لا يحق لاحد الحوار بدونها*


----------



## nasr allah (10 مايو 2008)

*رد على: شبهة جديدة من مسلم !!!!*

اتفضل يا استاذ مكرم شوفت يا باشا بقى اهى مشاركتك انت كمان اتمسحت ههههههههههههه  عارف ليه عشان بتقول عيد صياغة ردك لان المطلوب هنا مش الحوار الملطلوب انهم يظهروا للى يجى يقرى اللى على مزاجهم  فانا بعتبر مسح ردى وردك اكبر دليل على ضعف الحجه من جانب الاساتذه اللى فى المنتدى وفراغ المحتوى عندهم وانا عارف ان ده كمان هايتمسح بس انا عايزه يوصلك على الايميل سلام  يا استاذ مكرم


----------



## Basilius (10 مايو 2008)

*رد على: شبهة جديدة من مسلم !!!!*

*اية العبط دة ؟ *
*مفيش مرة بتحط مداخلة الا و مليانة تفاسير لولبية للمسيحية *
*تفاسير للكتاب المقدس من وحي الخيال *
*بطلوا بقى قرف .. عمالين بتكلم و نقول الكتاب المقدس لة تفاسيرة و كاننا بنكلم حيطة لا تسمع ولا تفهم ولا تعي *
*يغلق مؤقتا *


----------

